# PAL, due in 6/2012



## LittleBird

Hello, I am newly pregnant, after a loss conceived a year ago, and another loss conceived about 6 months ago. I know that it will be a different experience, being pregnant after loss, and I hope there will be a happy ending this time. How is everyone else dealing with the emotions -- happy and sad?


----------



## EMC0528

:hi:

I miscarried June 1 and just found out I am pregnant again. I'm due in June 2012 also. I am thrilled about this pregnancy as it only took a few months, but I'm also terrified. I'm just so nervous and will be until the first trimester is over. 

I'm trying to be positive! I hope we both have a healthy 9 months ahead of us :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks for writing! And congratulations!

I will definitely feel better when the first trimester is over, but my two losses were pretty early, so once I get past that point, I'll be able to relax a little. And I know a lot of people wait until the first trimester is over to start telling people, but with two kids, there is no way I can hide a pregnancy that long. I can already tell a difference in my belly and I'm super early. I don't want to wish away my entire pregancy, hoping that I get past various milestones! What's the fun in that?

So far, I have felt a little crampiness and bloating pains, but I think it might just be regular early pregnancy symptoms. I have also felt more constipated than usual (sorry TMI), but I have started using Benefiber to help with that. Otherwise, I'm feeling pretty normal. Haven't noticed a lot of physical symptoms, but all of a sudden, my brain is ... broken. I can't figure out a better way to explain it. I put my cell phone somewhere today and then moved it to my purse (so I wouldn't forget it). Then, I drove home, and remembered the first place I left it, drove back, realized it wasn't there, and only then remembered putting it into the front pocket of my purse. Doh! :dohh:


----------



## lizbif

I am due in June 2010 and had a stillbirth On June 2, at 23 weeks. I have my first ultrasound this Friday and I am scared to death!


----------



## LittleBird

Oh, lizbif, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss! I can't even imagine what you've been through! :hugs:

It's completely understandable that you're feeling worried about the first ultrasound coming up. I hope everything turns out great on Friday and you have an easy, wonderful pregnancy. Thanks so much for sharing your story!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Hello ladies.
I'm also pregnant, due in the middle of June, and just miscarried in July. 
I surprisingly got pregnant on my first cycle.


----------



## LittleBird

KahluaCupcake, congrats!

I'm sorry to hear of your recent loss. Conceiving the very next cycle is a surprise! I hope this one is your rainbow baby. Good luck!

Your profile pic is beautiful! Is it a tattoo?


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Thank you so much. <3
I'm truly hoping on a rainbow. We really need this. 

And yes, we both got the tattoo as a tribute/memorial to Ella. <3


----------



## EMC0528

KahluaCupcake you tattoo is gorgeous! 

Lizbif I also have an ultrasound on Friday. I haven't put up any tickers or anything until I see that things are progressing normally. 

Littlebird I have had the same problem. I've been working at the same place for 3 years but find myself making silly mistakes. I don't know if it's because I'm so tired?? I also am already finding my pants tight. I haven't gained any weight but my belly pooches out a bit. I don't remember having this with my first child. I find that my tight pants push on my stomach and make me even more nauseas. I just wanna wait a few more weeks before I break out the maternity clothes :)


----------



## LittleBird

Yeah, our bodies are doing a lot of work right now, some of that brainpower is going towards growing a baby! I thought I was getting enough sleep, but maybe I need to re-evaluate. My pants are definitely getting tight. Actually, I took the last cycle off because I wanted to lose some weight. I think all the fertility meds were making me pack on the pounds. So I lost 14lbs. and my clothes were feeling nice and loose. Early in this cycle, I gained a couple of pounds back and I'm still pretty close to that, but the waistband is tight again. And really uncomfortable by the end of the day! I don't want to break out maternity clothes for a few weeks, either, but I don't know how my regular clothes are going to work in the meantime!


----------



## KmTigg114

Hi ladies, I am just jumping back on to BnB after a mc in July. This will be my third pregnancy, first one was an ectopic last October (right around this time, yikes) and then the mc in july. I am so nervous!! I just got my BFP wed night, and have been hesitating to call my dr because last time they monitored my hcg levels and it was SO stressful finding out it wasn't doubling. Just feeling so many mixed emotions, just like all of you lovely ladies, and it's nice to have a place like this to vent the concerns. I think I am going to wait until Monday to call the dr, do you ladies think that's ok or should I just call today? grrr....


----------



## LittleBird

Hi, KmTigg114! Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:

I completely understand what you're saying about monitoring the levels. So stressful! I think if you want to wait for Monday, that is just fine. Nothing bad will happen to the baby because of waiting a few days.

In my case, I wanted to know ASAP, but everyone is different. Waiting a few days lets the numbers grow some and then the first blood test will have a more reassuring start number. Good luck!


----------



## KmTigg114

Thanks Little bird! :thumbup: I'm so glad to have everyone on here it honestly helps so much!! Especially since I haven't told anyone buy my OH. How are things going for you? Like many others said I don't want to wish my pregnancy away, but I just want to get further than I have in the past for some reassurance. I know that once they start drawing my beta's I'm going to be a total mess, ahh!! Thanks again hun! :flower:


----------



## LittleBird

I'm finally starting to believe I'm pregnant. I have definitely had a couple of days of ups and downs. Just trying to recognize symptoms. Those are pretty reassuring. I was a mess Thursday morning before my first blood test, but thankfully I got the results early. The next hurdle will be Tuesday's blood test. I hope the numbers are doubling!

I really hope the testing stage goes quickly for you and you get good news and can relax a little! There are going to be a lot of milestones to pass. We're going to make it through this! :hugs:


----------



## ahsat017

Hello ladies.
I am also due in June 2012. I miscarried my first in August at 9 weeks. I have a great fear, but also trying to stay hopeful. I wish all of you healthy and happy pregnancies!


----------



## LittleBird

Hi, ahsat! Congratulations on this pregnancy!

I'm sorry for your recent loss. I hope that the positive feelings from this pregnancy can outweigh the fear. Good luck!


----------



## ericacaca

Hi there ladies! I'm also due in June 2012! A mixture of emotions right now. I think I'm forcing myself to not get too excited until the 20 week scan as we lost a little girl at 18 weeks due to an infection and I'm just counting the days down until they can make it until then. The one thing that gets me through is knowing that millions of ladies have healthy pregnancies... I could too! 

Congratulations to you all, and thinking of you lovely ladies

Erica xxx


----------



## LittleBird

Hello, erica! Congratulations!

I understand that this will be a difficult journey until the halfway point. I know what you're saying about trying not to get too excited, I'm trying to do the same thing. It's hard, though! Part of me is definitely not listening to the voice of reason!

I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## nostress

Hi ladies! I found out I was pregnant for the third time earlier this week. My second pregnancy ended in a missed m/c andD&C at 8 weeks on august 19 of this year... And here I am, less than 2 months later. Trying to be optimistic... Haven't told DH yet... His 30th birthday is on Wednesday and I want to surprise him... I have a poem and was going to give it to him with his gift (a nice brand name watch)... But the watch is more expensive than I thought... And we're about to buy our first house, a second car and in the middle of relocating across the country... So now I don't know what to do with the poem or how to surprise him, the poem and watch were perfect... Ugh
Here's the poem: 
Count the seconds, minutes, hours as they pass,
But just remember - time travels fast.
So savor every minute, every second of the day.
Time is precious, as they say.
But what time is most precious, most cherished too?
When the time is right for me to meet you.
Love from our lil souvenir, due June 25 2012

So... Any suggestions?


----------



## KmTigg114

Little bird, you have to let me know how the bloodwork tuns out!! I am hoping and fx for you :smile: 
I'll keep you updated, I did end up caving in and calling the dr's, so I am waiting to hear from them (monday I guess) to see what they want to do with blood work and all that...ah..
fx


----------



## LittleBird

nostress -- beautiful poem! I can think of a couple of ways to do it. You could get a timer and wrap the poem with the timer. I agree, a watch would be perfect, but you don't want to be worrying about the money with all the other changes. Or, you could take a small box and glue pictures of watches to the outside and get a little crafty with it. Let us know what you come up with!

KmTigg -- I'm so glad you decided to call the doctor! Hopefully you'll sail straight through with great numbers on your blood test, and you can put that anxiety behind you. I know I felt much better when I got my results. Of course, I still got a little stressed and worried the next day, but I'm just trying to take it a day at a time. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## nostress

Well I've been so tired and bitchy, I'm surprised DH hasn't guessed yet. I feel nausea at night but that's all,not terrible. I still poas every day! My bfps keep getting darker so that's a good thing. It's so hard waiting till Wednesday to tell DH I really want to tell him already!


----------



## nostress

When does everyone go to see their obgyn? Or has everyone already gone?


----------



## LittleBird

nostress -- Wednesday is coming up soon! Although I don't know how you are keeping it secret. I had my first very faint positive at 8DPO but didn't want to tell DH because I wasn't convinced. But as soon as I saw the line getting darker at 9DPO, I told him and showed him the test. Of course, it was still very light and he didn't quite believe me, but I knew it was just going to keep getting darker. :)

I went last week for my first blood test, 13DPO, and I have another one tomorrow. I am being monitored pretty closely, though. At least compared to my pregnancies with my two boys. I think this is just normal procedure with a fertility specialist. They'll do the blood test tomorrow, then an ultrasound a couple of weeks later, and I'll be released to go to my OBGYN as soon as they see the heartbeat.

When I was pregnant with my boys, I found out around 7-8 weeks and had bloodwork done to verify at that point. I think my first ultrasound with each of them was around 12 weeks. I don't think there's a lot a doctor can do at this point, but the most important thing you can do is take your vitamins and make sure you're getting enough folic acid. Whether you decide to call this week or next won't make that much of a difference in your prenatal care.


----------



## Tisiphonie

Hi ladies! I'm also due in June 2012, on June 5th. It's a special day for me since that's when I had my stillborn son last year at 26 weeks. Since then I've had two MMCs. This time I'm on Lovenox for a suspected clotting disorder and praying for the best. First milestone will be this Wednesday at 12:45 where I have my first scan. This is where my two MMCs started going wrong. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow. Already had my bloods and it went from 82 to 310 early after finding out so that part was fantastic!

Congrats to all of you and happy to have found all of you! I am so sorry that we all had to meet in this way.


----------



## LittleBird

Hi, Tisiphonie! Welcome and congratulations!

I'm so sorry for your losses leading up to this point. :hugs:

Have you been on Lovenox before? I hope the treatment helps and this pregnancy will give you your rainbow baby! It's nice to have something that gives you hope that this will be the missing piece that will fix everything.

Good luck on the ultrasound. I hope it is great. I know it's hard approaching the same milestones that always tripped you up before, but these are the things we do to get to our final goal of a beautiful baby. I'll have my second blood test tomorrow, and I'm a little scared because this is my scary milestone. :) So keep your fingers crossed for me and I'll do the same for you. We will get through this together! :friends:


----------



## Tisiphonie

Littlebird, This is my first time on Lovenox and I'm hoping to god that it's the magic shot like it has been for so many of my friends. It's hard to put faith in a single shot I'm doing once a day though! They have me on a preventative dose and I can't help thinking why didn't I get a stronger dose just in case!

Will be thinking about you today and that second draw! With my last pregnancy I went in at 46 hours different and it was just shy of doubling and I was freaking out because everyone else seemed to have hcgs that tripled early on. So I remember quite well. Are you going to get your results today or do you have to wait until tomorrow? :hugs:

Happy thoughts your way today and may it result in fantastic news and I'll follow it up with good news tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## LittleBird

So, last beta was 574. The nurse told me to expect something around 3000-5000 this time. Guess what? 7175!!! Yay! :happydance:

I scheduled an ultrasound for 11/1 so DH and I will have an answer about whether there's just one little beany or more!


----------



## KmTigg114

Omg congrats Littlebird, that's fantastic news!!! :happydance: You must be thrilled I know I would be!! 

.As for me I had my first beta drawn today and it was at 212. I was hoping it would be higher, but I'll take it, it's higher than it was when I had the mc in July. I just thought that for almost 5 weeks it should be higher, but from what I read it can vary greatly, so I shouldn't worry myself.
I go for my second draw on Thursday, so now it's just a ton of hoping and praying that my levels double. I am just dreaming of the day when I get an ultrasound and get to see my lo right where he/she belongs...:flower:


----------



## lizbif

I had my first ultrasound last friday and so far everything looks good. Heartbeat is 141 and is measuring right on time. My OBGYN put me on 81 mg of asprin because he thinks I may have a blood clotting issue. I have an appointment to see a MFM tomorrow (fetal specialist) and I am super stressed out!!! My first set of blood tests said that i did have a clotting issue, second set of tests came back normal-so who knows? 
Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## Tisiphonie

LittleBird - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Excellent news!!! :happydance:

KmTigg - It's that second number that counts mama. Hang in there for draw 2. You're going to see some amazing things happen! :thumbup: :hugs:

lizbif- Congrats to you too on the fantastic u/s!!! I'm on a baby aspirin as well, and Lovenox for suspected clotting disorders. Hoping that the BA does the trick for both of us! :happydance:

Countdown until my first appointment tomorrow! I think I've been overly fondling myself today trying to reassure myself that my boobs are still tender. I'd give just about anything to be puking with my head over a toilet though. It's amazing how those are the two symptoms that just seem to cry pregnancy, though I'm tired, can smell everything, have been belching like crazy...but I want the sore boobs and the m/s! :wacko:

Prayers and luck and good vibes appreciated tomorrow!!!


----------



## KmTigg114

That sounds great lizbif! I am sure everything will turn out great. I can't wait to have an us and see a little heart beating!! It's good that they are sending you to a specialist just to be on the safe side. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers hun!


----------



## KmTigg114

tis- thank you for your kind words! I will keep you in my thoughts tomorrow. I hope everything goes well for you, def keep us updated!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Hi everyone!

I would like to join you here. I am pregnant for the third time and am due on June 11, 2012. I have a beautiful 2 year old (going through her very terrible 2s) and I had a MC at 9w3d in January 2011. It's taken me a little while to get pregnant...so I am thankful to be here. I found out on my OH's birthday and went in right away for a beta....my numbers look like so

10/5 HCG just barely pregnant Prog 17
10/7 HCG 62 Prog 15
10/10 HCG 388 Prog 14.6
10/12 HCG 789 Prog 12.9 (got progesterone suppositories)
10/14 HCG 2200 Prog 24

My dr said that I didn't have to return for another blood test, but because I am on the progesterone, I could have one, if I wanted. So, I decided to go back tomorrow for another one. My first scan is scheduled for 10/31 and my second scan/OB appointment is scheduled for 11/14.

I am still nervous, but am growing more hopeful every day about this pregnancy. Looking forward to walking through this experience with you ladies!


----------



## LittleBird

KmTigg -- Yes, I'm finally starting to believe this is going to be a healthy pregnancy. Of course, I'm still a little scared, but definitely excited. I hope your numbers turn out great on Thursday. You're right, there is a huge range of normal numbers for healthy pregnancies, so I'll be praying that it doubles. Good luck!

lizbif -- Congratulations on a good ultrasound! I think (hope) once I see a heartbeat I will feel even more comfortable that everything will go fine. I think a lot of ladies take the low dose aspirin, even if there aren't definitive tests proving that it will help. I hope your appointment goes great tomorrow! Good luck!

Tisiphonie -- I've got everything crossed that your appointment goes well tomorrow! And I had to laugh at you fondling yourself! :rofl:

Although, I'm checking and double checking symptoms too. It is hard to believe I'm pregnant at times! Besides being tired, I feel pretty good tonight. The heartburn isn't even as bad as usual!

lilmama -- Welcome! Your numbers look like they're doubling well! I hope tomorrow's blood test shows even more progress. Please keep us updated on your numbers and scans! And congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## nostress

lil mama, we're kinda in the same boat, I am on my third pregnancy, have a little girl in her terrible twos and lost my second pregnancy to a mmc at 8 weeks 2 days on august 19 of this year. And my DH bday Oct 19!


----------



## nostress

I finally told DH today! And with the watch and poem too! He was so so surprised, didn't have a clue. I got it on video, well hidden video, but I got it! Yay!


----------



## LittleBird

Nostress -- I am so glad your surprise turned out well!

Tisiphonie and lizbif -- How were your appts?

Lilmama -- will you get the results today or tomorrow?


----------



## lilmamatoW

Got results back this afternoon from today's blood test...(Thanks for asking!)

10/5 HCG just barely pregnant Prog 17
10/7 HCG 62 Prog 15
10/10 HCG 388 Prog 14.6
10/12 HCG 789 Prog 12.9 (got progesterone suppositories)
10/14 HCG 2200 Prog 24
10/19 HCG 13,000 Prog 25 :happydance::happydance:

So the next thing is a scan on 10/31. 

As happy as I am with the #s, I can't help but think about the fact that last time, it probably was like this too as little bean's heart didn't stop beating until 9w3d. I know you all understand. When does the worrying end?


----------



## LittleBird

lilmama, that's excellent! Yay for great numbers! :happydance:

I have my first scan the day after yours. So we can be appointment buddies again.

Aw, I wish I knew when the worrying would end. For me, both of my losses happened around the same time, so I am looking to make it past that date. I don't think I'll be super worried the whole 1st tri, but it's hard to know for sure. I think as long as we have things to reassure us, we can keep believing that things are going well. I pray that you are carrying your rainbow baby and you won't have any heartache during this pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## lizbif

I had my MFM appt today, and he said so far so good. He wants me to keep taking baby aspirin. He did say that ge wanted to see me at 14, 18 and 20 weeks for sure. My regular OBGYN wants to see me every other week for an ultrasound. With all the extra monitoring, you would think I would he more relaxed!!! I just wish this pregnancy was like my first. I was so excited to go to my doctor appointments. Now, I am terrified-full of anxiety all day! That can't be healthy.
I am so glad I have people here to talk to about what's going on. My husband is very supportive, but he doesn't want to hear my worries all the time! Lol! 
Praying for all if you and looking forward to having this journey together!


----------



## lizbif

I wonder why my signature/pregnancy counter isn't showing up? I am new to this forum stuff.


----------



## Tisiphonie

Well, the little dragon had a heartbeat of 140 which is fantastic!! Unfortunately the little dragon is measuring small by 4 days. I know that's nothing in the grand scheme of things but when Lambert and Pooka both measured small and then we went back 1 week later to find out they had passed, it's hard to smile as wide as I'd like. On the other hand, 140 is great! We've never had them just bring the heartbeat up like that! So a bit confused in deciding whether to be scared or happy.


----------



## lilmamatoW

LittleBird said:


> lilmama, that's excellent! Yay for great numbers! :happydance:
> 
> I have my first scan the day after yours. So we can be appointment buddies again.
> 
> Aw, I wish I knew when the worrying would end. For me, both of my losses happened around the same time, so I am looking to make it past that date. I don't think I'll be super worried the whole 1st tri, but it's hard to know for sure. I think as long as we have things to reassure us, we can keep believing that things are going well. I pray that you are carrying your rainbow baby and you won't have any heartache during this pregnancy! :hugs:

LittleBird, how far did you get along in the past? Thanks for the thoughts and the prayers. I do believe that they are heard. Rooting for you and your bean!:happydance:


----------



## lilmamatoW

Tisiphonie said:


> Well, the little dragon had a heartbeat of 140 which is fantastic!! Unfortunately the little dragon is measuring small by 4 days. I know that's nothing in the grand scheme of things but when Lambert and Pooka both measured small and then we went back 1 week later to find out they had passed, it's hard to smile as wide as I'd like. On the other hand, 140 is great! We've never had them just bring the heartbeat up like that! So a bit confused in deciding whether to be scared or happy.

That's great news about the HB! You know implantation could have taken longer than the norm, so the smaller size could just be as a result of that. Rooting for you and yours!:happydance:


----------



## KmTigg114

well ladies I am sorry to say that I had my beta drawn again today and the numbers have gone down to 120, so most likely m/c. :cry: 
I long for the day when I call the dr's office and just get good news! I didn't think I would be this upset, gosh this is just awful. Much luck to you ladies, I hope everyone continues to get good news.


----------



## lilmamatoW

KmTigg114 said:


> well ladies I am sorry to say that I had my beta drawn again today and the numbers have gone down to 120, so most likely m/c. :cry:
> I long for the day when I call the dr's office and just get good news! I didn't think I would be this upset, gosh this is just awful. Much luck to you ladies, I hope everyone continues to get good news.

Awwww KmTigg, I am so sorry for your loss! :cry: Of course you're upset, this little represented your deepest hopes! :cry::cry:


----------



## LittleBird

lizbif -- sounds like they're going to be taking great care of you! And with all those scans, you'll be able to see your baby plenty of times. I understand what you're saying about stressing beforehand. I have gotten anxious for both of my blood tests so far and I'm not sure when/if I'll be able to go into an appointment with the same excitement from before. :hugs:

About your ticker, if you're using the mobile version of the BnB website, I think it cuts of signatures. There should be a link at the bottom of the page for desktop version if you want to switch back.

Tisiphonie -- I was reading something about the percentages of survival once you see a heartbeat and I think it was something like 93%. I didn't even consider what lilmama said about implantation taking longer, but that would make sense! I know that you have experience with later losses and you can't trust the statistics or let yourself relax quite yet, but I would try to keep thinking that the odds keep increasing in your favor the further through the process you go. I'm so glad you got to see the heartbeat quickly! :happydance:

lilmama -- my first loss was suspected ectopic and I think I got the Methotrexate injection around 7 weeks. The second was earlier, I think it was 6 weeks or so. But this time feels different, more like my pregnancies with my sons. The familiar symptoms are there, and the fact that my blood test results were good makes me believe that things are going to go better this time around. I've still got a couple of weeks to get past that point, but I think seeing the heartbeat will be a big step.


----------



## LittleBird

KmTigg114 said:


> well ladies I am sorry to say that I had my beta drawn again today and the numbers have gone down to 120, so most likely m/c. :cry:
> I long for the day when I call the dr's office and just get good news! I didn't think I would be this upset, gosh this is just awful. Much luck to you ladies, I hope everyone continues to get good news.

KmTigg -- I'm so sorry to hear about the latest test results. :hugs:

Aw, hun, I know this is terrible. We've been through it and we are all thinking of you during this hard time. No one should have to go through a loss! Please let us know if you need any support during this! I'll be praying for you and thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies :hi:

Im 6w 4d pregnant with my 3rd little beanie and im due 14th June. Ive suffered two miscarriages at 7w 5d in Dec and at 5w 3d in June. Im on baby aspirin this time so im feeling hopefully [-o&lt;


----------



## lilmamatoW

So I had a terrible nightmare last night...in it, I went to my first scan and the tech found a heartbeat but it was slower...I cried in my sleep :cry: and it felt so terrible. I think I need to not allow myself much time on the forums/posting that are too sad or take my mind to bad places. I confess that I am little jealous of the women who are experiencing the excitement of being pregnant with #1 and have not experienced a loss, so that really it's almost pure excitement.


----------



## LittleBird

kaboom said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Im 6w 4d pregnant with my 3rd little beanie and im due 14th June. Ive suffered two miscarriages at 7w 5d in Dec and at 5w 3d in June. Im on baby aspirin this time so im feeling hopefully [-o&lt;

Welcome, kaboom, and congratulations! :happydance:

I hope that the baby aspirin helps with this pregnancy. I know a lot of people who are taking it, even if the doctors don't know what's caused their losses, they often recommend it. I am glad you have joined us and I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## LittleBird

lilmamatoW said:


> So I had a terrible nightmare last night...in it, I went to my first scan and the tech found a heartbeat but it was slower...I cried in my sleep :cry: and it felt so terrible. I think I need to not allow myself much time on the forums/posting that are too sad or take my mind to bad places. I confess that I am little jealous of the women who are experiencing the excitement of being pregnant with #1 and have not experienced a loss, so that really it's almost pure excitement.

Aw, I'm so sorry you had that nightmare! I have had a few very vivid dreams, but luckily, none have been bad yet. I, too, have noticed that my attitude about the pregnancy goes downhill whenever I'm reading sad threads on BnB, or researching things on Google -- part of me wants to be prepared for what could happen, but the other part of me realizes that worrying will never help the situation. So I try to catch myself and turn it around whenever I start off in that direction.

Yes, it's definitely easier going through a pregnancy without even the hint of worry that something can go wrong. I used to be one of those people, and I look back on those times and wish I could be more like that now, but I wouldn't give up this experience for the world. I want to be pregnant, even though it scares me!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Thanks LittleBird, I am going to remind myself of that...and maybe even make that my mantra..."I want to be pregnant, even though it scares me!" It helps me to know that I am where I want to be...and that it's okay to be scared.


----------



## PitaKat

I am 8 weeks and 2 days along. This will be our first child. I miscarried my first pregnancy back in May, at 5 wks 4 days. I had a lot of stress and anxiety over my first pregnancy, I was so very worried that I would have a miscarriage, and then I did :( :cry: With this pregnancy, I am determined to enjoy it (as much as possible as one can with almost-constant nausea!) for as long as it lasts. And hopefully it will end with a healthy baby! :)


----------



## kaboom

hi PitaKat congrats on your pregnancy and fx for a sticky bean xx

I had a dream I miscarried last night :-(


----------



## nostress

I am so ready to be 6-8 weeks so I can go to the doc and see/hear my baby. Lately I haven't been feeling terrible. Which could be a good thing... Or a bad thing... My hubs and I tried to DTD and about 20 minutes into it I had to stop... I got emotional and started to worry about the baby. What if my cervix isn't closed all the way? What if what if what if? Poor husband... I'll hopefully see the doc and feel 100% better. I should be able to make the appt today. I certainly hope so.


----------



## LittleBird

Welcome, PitaKat! And congratulations!

I have started feeling sick myself the past few days. Even though it's not ideal, I hope it is a little reassuring for you, at least!

Kaboom, sorry for your bad dream. :hugs:

I don't think it's a sign of what's to come, I just think our minds play tricks on us from time to time.

Nostress, I have exactly one week until my first scan, and the waiting is so hard! In most cases, unless you have a history of problems with your cervix, it will do the right thing. But, talking to the doctor should make you feel better. Good luck!


----------



## lilmamatoW

kaboom said:


> hi PitaKat congrats on your pregnancy and fx for a sticky bean xx
> 
> I had a dream I miscarried last night :-(

kaboom, I have had some bad dreams like that too....like going to the first scan and finding a super slow heartbeat (my mmc was going in at 9w4d and finding no hb). Oh it was awful. I have read though that it's our subconscious bringing out our fears and worries....and the hormones going through us doesn't help. So I take solace in the fact that very very rarely does anything that I dream about in a crazy crazy dream ever really come true.

:hugs:


----------



## AEM1803

I am also Due in June 2012 :happydance:
after months of trying after my ectopic on Feb of 2011


----------



## Tisiphonie

Ugh, my two MMCs after my stillborn were like that...going in for a repeat and finding no heartbeat. Tomorrow morning at 8am EST is my repeat scan. I don't think I could be more terrified. Really hoping that I can come back here tomorrow with happy news and be more supportive to all of you. I'm so consumed with fear right now, I've had my head in the sand all week...

DH has had a couple of dreams where I've had the baby. I'm going to take his dreams and say that we get a healthy happy alive one!


----------



## LittleBird

Welcome, AEM! Congratulations and I hope you have a happy and heathy pregnancy ahead of you!

Tisiphonie -- I understand being scared to go into the repeat scan, I will be praying that you get good news and you can put that fear behind you a little. (I know it won't be gone until later, but we can let it get smaller and smaller each time we pass a milestone!) :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

welcome AEM and congrats on your pregnancy xx

Tisiphonie - good luck for your scan hope it goes well xx

Im off to tell my parents the news today wasn't going to tell anyone until after my 12 week scan but im starting to show already so im just going to tell them now wish me luck :thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

Kaboom, good luck telling your parents! I am sure they'll be so excited!


----------



## lizbif

Yay. Had another ultrasound today and everything looked fine. Dr said he would see me again in a month. Still very nervous, but trying to relax. Lol!


----------



## Beeahappy1

HI! I am new to this thread, and after reading everyones stories, I feel so much better. I felt like I was alone, but I can see that is not true. I am expecting June 15, 2012 after two chemical pregnancies, one natural miscarriage at 9 weeks and one blighted ovum at 12 weeks, followed by a DNC, all in the past two years since my DS was born.
When I got my BFP, I was sure it would be a chemical like before, since I am a POAS addict and did not see the tests getting darker. To my suprize, about a week later, they got darker.:happydance: I have been in for betas.

10/17 227
10/20 747
10/22 1110

My OB told me to come in on 11/4 for a new OB appt, and said the doubling times are all appropriate. My HCGs seem low to me, but I am SO hopefull!!! This is the first time they have been doubling normally. I have a tilited uterus that makes it difficult to see a little bean....but I can't wait to go in. I started bleeding last Weds, very scarry!!! But hubby and I had sex :blush:(sorry for the TMI) when it happened and my OB told me not to worry just yet. (Impossible, but I am trying.)

Thank you all for sharing your stories. Super sticky baby dust to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

That's great lizbif!

beeahappy1, glad that you've joined us!

My first scan is on Monday, 10/31...and so why does it seem like time is going so s-l-o-w! Wish I could :sleep: and wake up to Monday!


----------



## kelzyboo

Can i join you ladies please?

Congratulations everyone, wishing us all a h&h 9 months!x

A bit of background, i have a healthy 6 year old daughter who i adore. My Son, Evan, was born 20th May this year by emcs after a complete placental abruption, he was very poorly and spent a week in NICU before passing away peacefully in my arms 27th May. 

I'm now 5 weeks pregnant, just 5 months after my emcs and i'm terrified if i'm honest. I'm taking 75mg Aspirin on consultants orders but other than that its unlikely he'll give me any extra monitoring without a fight, they could find no reason for the abruption and because of that do not consider me high risk. In one respect i'm glad they're not panicking about it happening again as they say it won't, but in another i want to be monitored more, it may be unlikely to happen again but it stole my child's life, i think i deserve extra care.

Obviously i'll be fighting them on it.

Just praying really hard for a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful rainbow i can bring home. xxx


----------



## Tisiphonie

lizbif - HOORAY! Congrats mama! Nothing like a great repeat scan to cheer everyone up!

beeahappy1 - Welcome and congrats!

kelzyboo - Welcome and congrats to you. I know the fear of being pregnant after a late term loss. I lost my son at 26 weeks due to an umbilical cord stricture, and they tell me also that it's unlikely to happen again. I'm also on low dose aspirin but I'm also on Lovenox shots this time. I think you deserve extra care too, and I hope you can fight to get it.

I had my repeat scan today and the little dragon's heartbeat went from 140 last week to 175 today!! And not only that, but baby measured 6+4 last week and 7+6 one week later! I figure I'm either 8+1 or 7+6 depending, so baby is now measuring spot on. I've been crying all day in relief! One hurdle down. It's a long way until 26 weeks, but wow did this feel good! :wohoo:


----------



## kelzyboo

Thankyou Tisiphonie, i'm glad your scan went well xx

I see your in the US, we don't get early scans over here, not even for reassurance after a loss, i'll be getting a private one done in a few weeks if i'm still here x


----------



## LittleBird

lizbif -- Congratulations on another good ultrasound today! Sounds like things are going really well with this pregnancy!

Beeahappy1 -- Thanks for joining us, and congratulations on your pregnancy! I am glad your betas have been normal this time, this is the stage where I have gotten hung up in the past, and it's a relief to get past that. Now onto the next milestones and we'll keep encouraging each other and sharing good news. I have heard of lots of ladies who have some spotting after sex. It's not what we want to see, especially after experiencing loss, but it happens to a lot of people. I know ladies who just held off with the sex until their doctor told them it was OK, and unless you have issues with your cervix, usually it is just fine.

lilmama -- I'll keep my fingers crossed for your scan on the 31st. Mine is on the 1st and I don't know how I'm going to keep myself from going crazy with the anticipation between now and then. It's easier on the weekends because we're pretty busy with activities, but during the week it's hard because I have to try to concentrate on work. I feel completely useless.

kelzyboo -- Welcome and congratulations! I am so sorry about the loss of your son. :hugs:

I hope you are successful in getting closer monitoring of this pregnancy. I know that my BFF had an issue with her placenta with her 2nd son and had to be on bed rest for a few months, so this is definitely something they should be checking and if they see any problems, they can help you get the rest you need to prevent a bigger problem. I hope and pray you are growing a sweet rainbow baby to bring home!

Tisiphonie -- Awesome news about the heartbeat and measurements! I'm so happy for you! 26 weeks is a long wait! With my kids, I had scans at 12 weeks and then at 20 weeks. If you start to get crazy during the wait, let us know and we'll distract you! :)


----------



## LittleBird

Whoops, forgot to update on myself. I've been feeling sick since Sunday and it's getting a little worse, so I'm thankful for that -- it's good to feel like I'm pregnant and know that the hormones are making me feel sick. For some crazy reason, we have told A LOT of people about the pregnancy this time, so I'm hoping that we don't have to go back and tell people bad news later. But it feels much better this time around. Counting down the days until the 1st. Then I will know how many little eggies we caught and if they can find a heartbeat (or more).


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi can I join you?:flower:

I've had 2 losses, one at 23 weeks (June '10) and at 8 weeks (Feb '11). I'm also lucky enough to have a healthy 11 year old girl. I'm (nervously) pregnant again, my due date is 27th June.

I'm hoping that since 1st trimester coincides with the run-up to Christmas, then it will go quickly! I don't see the midwife until 24th November. All this anxious waiting is enough to drive you mad :wacko:


----------



## ericacaca

Hi there ladies, I'm back again, sorry to not have been in touch - wow you've all been busy... will try and touch base with you all in a bit  

We went to the doctor's yesterday to tell them. Booking Appointment is next Friday and scan has been requested by the doctors. Wow, so its all moving on. Not sure how to approach work about the appointments, I think the booking one will be just a "doctors appointment" and then I'll come clean with my Line Manager about the scan. I'm a teacher and have just started at this school in September so not too sure how the Head is going to take it (I think he'll be over the moon for me as we've known each other for years and knows my history with baby girl) but I don't want to go through the whole process for nothing if it doesnt all work out! Gosh, I'm sure it shouldnt be this emotionally frustrating! argh! 

I mean, I'm 7 weeks today... its still early days. But I'm now more aware that miscarriages do happen, although my first time was a late one at 18 weeks (so all I got was 4 months of nausea, sickness, tiredness, illness and nothing else). I'm really sorry for asking this though ladies but if you had an early miscarriage (up to 12 weeks) then did you still have full on symptoms until the bad day happened? It just all seems so unfair. 

On a funny note though, hubby had a conversation with me talking in my sleep and I said "Mmmmmm, special boys singing!".... could be a sign I'm having twins! Believe me it feels like it sometimes! And the day we found out I was pregnant I was at a Mass with school (its Catholic) and the gospel was taken from Luke when the Angel Gabriel appeared to Mary and said do not fear etc...... Praying thats a good sign too. 

Keep holding on ladies. 

xxx


----------



## ericacaca

LittleBird said:


> Whoops, forgot to update on myself. I've been feeling sick since Sunday and it's getting a little worse, so I'm thankful for that -- it's good to feel like I'm pregnant and know that the hormones are making me feel sick. For some crazy reason, we have told A LOT of people about the pregnancy this time, so I'm hoping that we don't have to go back and tell people bad news later. But it feels much better this time around. Counting down the days until the 1st. Then I will know how many little eggies we caught and if they can find a heartbeat (or more).

Feeling the same way LittleBird. We've told a few more people than first planned - not as many as last time. I'm not sure if we're going to be as open about it as we were last time - I mean I told everyone who would listen last time! haha. This time our little one belongs to us and only a few people supporting an praying for us through this anxious time. Trust me, the prayers go such a long way. 

Are there twins in your family then? My husbands uncles are... we're hoping ours will be too.... 

xxx


----------



## ericacaca

Hi I'm Louise said:


> Hi can I join you?:flower:
> 
> I've had 2 losses, one at 23 weeks (June '10) and at 8 weeks (Feb '11). I'm also lucky enough to have a healthy 11 year old girl. I'm (nervously) pregnant again, my due date is 27th June.
> 
> I'm hoping that since 1st trimester coincides with the run-up to Christmas, then it will go quickly! I don't see the midwife until 24th November. All this anxious waiting is enough to drive you mad :wacko:

Hi there Louise. We get to see the midwife at 8 weeks next Friday. We're hoping that it will go really quickly with the run up to Christmas..... as a musician there are loads of concerts and carol singing to do so busy busy..... I will try to get as many naps in as I can too though.... very tiring business as the moment xxx


----------



## lilmamatoW

ericacaca said:


> I'm really sorry for asking this though ladies but if you had an early miscarriage (up to 12 weeks) then did you still have full on symptoms until the bad day happened? It just all seems so unfair.
> 
> xxx

I think it depends on the kind of miscarriage you have. I had a missed miscarriage in that I still felt very pregnant when I went in for my scan at 9w4d, but they found no heartbeat or movement at all (the technician even checked to see whether there and the baby measured at 9w3d. It kinda sucked because I still felt very pregnant (and the dr said that hormone levels are almost at their peak then), but had to go in for a D&C a couple days later.


----------



## Beeahappy1

Kelzyboo- I was pregnant just 8 months after losing Hannah at 6 weeks old. It was an amazing, healing and difficult pregnancy. I had an OB that understood my needs and was willing to give my pregnancy the extra TLC and attention needed. Fight them on it!!!! You deserve the extra monitoring. Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## LittleBird

Hi, Louise! Congratulations and welcome!

I completely understand what you're saying about the lead-up to the holidays. This is my favorite time of the year, we have a trip planned home to visit my family, and I will be playing piano for my son's preschool Christmas program. I have a lot of stuff to keep me occupied and happy between now and then. And if everything goes as planned, we'll have a nice, relaxed time over the holidays, knowing we've made it past the first trimester!

ericacaca -- I work from home and have a very flexible schedule, so doctor's appointments haven't been a problem. If there is a conflict, I just let them know and that way they aren't worried about me if they're trying to get in touch with me. Although I have told the two people I work with most.

My first miscarriage, I did have symptoms, but they weren't as much as I have now. The second one, I had some symptoms for a short amount of time but they faded early on. I think with early miscarriages, sometimes if you're not feeling as sick, it's a sign that the pregnancy isn't as strong as it should be. That's not the case with all women, but the ones that have miscarriages and then go on to have a healthy pregnancy often talk about how there is a difference between the way the two feel. Your miscarriage was in the second trimester, when you're supposed to start feeling better -- so you had to endure all the changes of the first trimester and the hormones.

Keep looking for signs that give you hope. I do the same thing!

There are no twins in my family, as far as I know. We were getting fertility treatment due to the recurring miscarriages. It's funny, a lot of people ask about it, and DH doesn't want to tell people that I was going to the FS, but we don't have a family history of twins, and I'm a terrible liar, so I just tell people when they ask. Maybe he feels like it makes him seem like less of a man, but I really feel like the problem was mine -- my hormones were out of whack -- so it shouldn't reflect on him. But you know that people are going to want to know and someone is going to get two different stories, one from me and one from him! :haha:


----------



## kelzyboo

Thankyou Bee i plan too, if they refuse i'll transfer to the hospital i was at with Evan, he was transferred and in their neonatal unit and see if they'll treat me any better xx


----------



## KmTigg114

Hey girls just came back to check in on everyone, and it seems like everyone is doing great! I haven't forgot about you lovely gals and wanted to let you all know that I will be praying for you all!! 

As for me, I am feeling much better and not so sad. So that's good, and my dr's are testing me for thyroid problems and auto-immune issues like lupus (both run in my family and apparently both can lead to m/c) So, hopefully soon I will get some answers. 

Hope everyone has a h&h 9months!! good luck and I'll be thinking of ya's!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hey, KmTigg! I'm glad you're feeling better. It really does help when the doctors start listening and running tests. Anything they can do to help your next bean be super sticky helps! For me, it was good to cross potential problems off the list so we could TTC without expecting something to go wrong again.

I hope they're giving you the attention you need and you'll get your answers ASAP. I'll be praying that you are pregnant again in the near future, with their support to make sure you have your rainbow baby!


----------



## Beeahappy1

kelzyboo said:


> Thankyou Bee i plan too, if they refuse i'll transfer to the hospital i was at with Evan, he was transferred and in their neonatal unit and see if they'll treat me any better xx

Let me know if it works out for you. I would hope after they know your history and experience, they would be willing. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Seven weeks today and I feel like I am on the verge of a breakdown. (Hormone induced, I am sure.:wacko:) I started bleeding a week and a half ago (DH and I were fooling around :blush:), and after a full week of horrible brown discharge, last night I started spotting. Just a bit, then back to brown. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! I am NOT going to call the OB this morning. I am resisting with all my might. I feel like I need to quit with panic mode everytime I think something isn't right. 

Then last night, I had a dream....I was full term and in labor. It really made me smile this morning. After I dropped my son off at school, I burst into tears just thinking about how awesome it would be to have my little rainbow and how BADLY I want this. 

It is official.....I am a hormonal wreck:wacko: Anyone else???


----------



## LittleBird

Happy 7 weeks! I'm sure it's the hormones messing with you. I haven't been too emotional lately, but I'm definitely getting hit on the physical side. Aches, pains, nausea, not to mention the cold I have had for over a week. DH says I'm super mean when I'm pregnant, but I think maybe it just makes me less willing to deal with his crap? :haha:

I hope the spotting/discharge clears out. There are a lot of women who have it, and still have very normal, healthy pregnancies. I know, it's easier said than done, but you have to trust that your body is growing that bean just right.


----------



## Beeahappy1

LittleBird said:


> Happy 7 weeks! I'm sure it's the hormones messing with you. I haven't been too emotional lately, but I'm definitely getting hit on the physical side. Aches, pains, nausea, not to mention the cold I have had for over a week. DH says I'm super mean when I'm pregnant, but I think maybe it just makes me less willing to deal with his crap? :haha:
> 
> I hope the spotting/discharge clears out. There are a lot of women who have it, and still have very normal, healthy pregnancies. I know, it's easier said than done, but you have to trust that your body is growing that bean just right.

:growlmad: I am SUPER pregnant mean at the moment, but I think I really have less patience to deal with my DH's crap. Come to think of it, he has been super grouchy for the last week or so too. Maybe pregnancy hormones ??? Lol!!! 

No nausea here, maybe just a bit quesy on and off. But man!! I have had some intense headaches.

Hope your cold clears up soon.:flower: Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## lilmamatoW

I don't usually get too sick in the first tri, but I do get mean...and usually don't have much of a libido either, so he doesn't get much...so OH gets grouchy too. :shrug: Oh well, all worth it in the end, I have to remind him.


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies glad to hear everyone's doing well :thumbup:

Welcome to the new ladies xx

Thats the cravings starting to kick in so far my little :baby: wanted crisps, chocolate cake and chinese food yummy :p


----------



## Beeahappy1

kaboom said:


> Hi ladies glad to hear everyone's doing well :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies xx
> 
> Thats the cravings starting to kick in so far my little :baby: wanted crisps, chocolate cake and chinese food yummy :p

OMG!!! Chinese food!!! Yummy!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hello everyone! May i join you?:flower: I am 7 weeks today and absolutely freaked out!!! I have a healthy 17 month old but have also suffered 2 mc in the last 7 months. My last one started on my b day (23rd/08),:cry: never had an af since but got my BFP 3 weeks ago! With both of mc i started bleeding at 6w4d and 6w5d so yayayayyayayayayayayy :happydance: i ve made it past these days!!!! But i m a total nervous wreck and absolutely major bitch to my dh! I m due 17th June if it all works out! How do you ladies deal with all the stress? I ve been checking my knickers (sorry if TMI) every 5 minutes in fear of seeing blood). PLus do you think its bad that i m not experiencing any pregnancy symptoms other than the odd cramp here and there?

BEEAHAPPY1- I know this must be nerve wrecking but i just wanted to say (you probably heard this before) i started spotting with my son at around 6 weeks but was able to carry him to 38w4d and deliver a perfectly healthy (although absolutely tiny 4 lb) baby! Good luck hun, i m keeping my fxed for you!:hugs:


----------



## Tisiphonie

LittleBird - Not long now! I'm sure you're pacing waiting for November 1st to get here already! Very very happy that you're feeling sick! I've been throwing up every morning and to be honest, I couldn't be happier. 
Louise - I was hoping it would go quickly too, but certainly not yet. Hoping it speeds up for the both of us. Congrats!!! And very very sorry on your losses :( I lost my first at 26 weeks and then had two MMCs following, one at 10 1/2 and one at 8 1/2, so very close to understanding where you are.
Erica - For one I had fairly full symptoms, for one, the symptoms faded away. Both of my miscarriages were MMCs. For my son who was born still at 26 weeks, definitely full symptoms. It's so scary this time :( Hoping this week goes quickly for you until that first scan! The wait is just terrible!
AFM - Wow, it took two full days after my scan to freak out again because I woke up in the morning and my boobs weren't as sore. They came back later that evening but all day I was just bawling. And I'm past hurdle 1. Waiting very impatiently until scan #3 on November 9th and then am going to get a doppler to help keep me a little bit sane. I'm feeling really sorry for my husband lately...


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana -- Welcome, and I'm glad you've made it past the point where your miscarriages happened! That must be very reassuring.

Tisiphonie -- Yes, we're getting excited for Tuesday. DH was telling the boys about it, and I thought he was going to say after today is Halloween, but he totally skipped over it and went to tomorrow's scan. I thought I was the only one focusing on it, but he's worse than me! :)

Sorry you were worrying about symptoms coming and going. I have heard a lot of ladies here on BnB talking about that happening, and it's normal this early. I think they start to be more consistent around 9-10 weeks for a lot of women. I haven't made my family crazy by worrying, mostly because I feel like crap most of the time, so I assume everything's proceeding as normal.


----------



## chistiana

Tisiphonie may i just ask how far along you are? I was hoping to make it past 12 weeks so i can too get myself a doppler but do you know when these things actually work for real?


----------



## lilmamatoW

went very well. So relieved. According to the LMP, I was supposed to be 8w0d, but the little bean actually measured at 7w2d...so my new due date is June 16. Most importantly, the hb measured 146!:happydance: 

I am so very happy, but it is still a little hard to breathe easy as my MMC happened at 9w3d...so, I continue to pray and stay hopeful that this one will be my rainbow baby.


----------



## Beeahappy1

lilmamatoW said:


> went very well. So relieved. According to the LMP, I was supposed to be 8w0d, but the little bean actually measured at 7w2d...so my new due date is June 16. Most importantly, the hb measured 146!:happydance:
> 
> I am so very happy, but it is still a little hard to breathe easy as my MMC happened at 9w3d...so, I continue to pray and stay hopeful that this one will be my rainbow baby.

Congrats!!! Glad your scan went well and you got to see your little bean!!!:thumbup:

Waiting till this Friday for mine...hey...we are due on the same day!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

:hi:

I lost my angel baby May 23,2011. I was 20 weeks and 4 days pregnant when I lost her. I had a SCH bleed that clotted up behind the placenta making it erupt. It then cut of my angel's oxygen supply.

I currently found out that I'm pregnant with our rainbow baby. I'm 5 weeks and 3 days today and my EDD: is June 29,2012. My 1st ultrasound is Nov 11th.


----------



## Beeahappy1

TTCbaby2011 said:


> :hi:
> 
> I lost my angel baby May 23,2011. I was 20 weeks and 4 days pregnant when I lost her. I had a SCH bleed that clotted up behind the placenta making it erupt. It then cut of my angel's oxygen supply.
> 
> I currently found out that I'm pregnant with our rainbow baby. I'm 5 weeks and 3 days today and my EDD: is June 29,2012.

First, I am sorry for the loss of your little angel. My best wishes to you on your pregnancy.


----------



## chistiana

TTCBABY2011, I m so sorry for your loss hun, it must have been really hard.. li m sure this will be your rainbow baby and we will all get to share labor stories later on. Lots and lots of hugs to you :hugs:

Lilmamato- yayayayayayya for great scan and even greater hb!!!I think once you go past that date (the 9w one) you re gonna be so much more relaxed! cheers to that!:wine:

AFM- Had my 2nd scan today and yayayayyayayayayay :wohoo: saw and heard hb! baby is measuring exactly 7w1d as it should! Next scan in 2 weeks (this is what 2 mc do to you!!)Cant waiaiaiaiaiaiiitttt!!


----------



## LittleBird

lilmama -- Yay for a successful scan! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:

I understand the next two weeks will still be difficult, but I hope you breeze right past the MC point.

TTCbaby -- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:

Congratulations on this pregnancy and I hope you are holding your rainbow baby in your arms next June!

chistiana -- I'm glad your scan went well and you saw the heartbeat. How wonderful that your little bean is right on track and you get another look in two weeks!

AFM, I have my 1st scan tomorrow morning and I'm very excited about it. I hope that we'll have good news to share! We scheduled it two weeks ago, and it's been so hard to wait all this time!


----------



## PitaKat

Well, my first dr appointment is tomorrow. I hadn't been nervous at all, but now, for no reason, I am :( I just want to hear that fast little heartbeat so bad...


----------



## Melissa123

PitaKat - congratulations and I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow, I lost my little boy at 23 weeks +4 days in March this year & i'm currently 7 weeks pregnant, I also have my first appointment & scan tomorrow.. so nervous


----------



## Melissa123

Congratulations and good luck to LittleBird too...


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat -- I hope your appointment goes well! It's completely understandable to be nervous. Even if you expect everything to go well, after a loss you realize that there are no guarantees. I hope you get all the reassurance you need while you're there. Good heartbeat, growing right on schedule! Good luck!

Ladies, I had my first ultrasound today. Twins! There were two little hearts beating, they're the same size, and everything went well. The FS said I can go to a regular doctor starting now. I found a new OB/GYN and scheduled my first appointment for the 17th.

Even though I have been sick (so I felt like things were going well with the pregnancy), I still got a little nervous when I got off the elevator and walked to the office door. But really, I think this pregnancy is going much better than the two miscarriages and I hope it just keeps on progressing normally!


----------



## LittleBird

Melissa123 -- Good luck at tomorrow's appointment! I hope that you get only good news!


----------



## Melissa123

wow- twins, how exciting - congratulations :)


----------



## lilmamatoW

LittleBird said:


> Ladies, I had my first ultrasound today. Twins! There were two little hearts beating, they're the same size, and everything went well. The FS said I can go to a regular doctor starting now. I found a new OB/GYN and scheduled my first appointment for the 17th.

Wow LittleBird! That is excellent news! Double congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## kaboom

christiana - welcome and congrats on your pregnancy hun. so sorry to hear of your loss and im glad your scan went well xx

lilmamatow - thats great news ill keep my fingers crossed for you hun

TTCbaby2011 - welcome and congrats hun so sorry for your loss xx

littlebird - wow twins congrats hun :thumbup:

Sorry ive not been around my computer broke :roll: Thats my morning sickness kicked in big time and I couldn't be happier, im 7+5 today and ive not managed to get further than this yet :D


----------



## LittleBird

kaboom -- Yay for making it past that 7+5 milestone! I agree -- the sickness is a huge relief, even though it is not easy.


----------



## chistiana

Littlebird- YAYAYAYYAYAYAY for the twins!!!!Congratulations again and again!!!

Kaboom- well done for crossing that line hun, everything will be great this time round!!! i so wish i had ms too!

Melissa- good luck for tomorrow hun, it's always magical when you get to hear you lo hb!Let us know!


----------



## nostress

My first "reassurance" or "dating" ultrasound is on the 16th at 8 weeks 2 days. I am not taking baby aspirin or getting regular hcg counts done... Dunno why, could be military doctors who knows...

My initial appt, where they do the internal exam, etc etc is at 10 weeks on the 29th... So I guess things are moving forward. I am very optimistic, very uncomfortable, bloated, constipated, dizzy, tired and experiencing occasional but strong nausea. 

We're about to close a deal on a dream house. Things are moving forward...

I keep asking myself is there something I should be doing? Ugh, I just rest a lot, DH takes care of everything meals, 2 year old, cleaning, laundry. I'm so tired I rest a ton! Is there anything else I should be doing? Ugh!


----------



## LittleBird

nostress, it sounds like you have a lot going on! I understand where you're coming from, we're building a house right now and it will probably be done around March, hopefully. I say rest as much as possible, and pace yourself. At this point, there's nothing we can really do to guarantee that the baby will be OK, but don't make things harder on yourself than necessary.


----------



## kelzyboo

OMG littlebird Twins!!!! So excited for you, congratulations xxx


----------



## TTCbaby2011

LittleBird said:


> PitaKat -- I hope your appointment goes well! It's completely understandable to be nervous. Even if you expect everything to go well, after a loss you realize that there are no guarantees. I hope you get all the reassurance you need while you're there. Good heartbeat, growing right on schedule! Good luck!
> 
> Ladies, I had my first ultrasound today. Twins! There were two little hearts beating, they're the same size, and everything went well. The FS said I can go to a regular doctor starting now. I found a new OB/GYN and scheduled my first appointment for the 17th.
> 
> Even though I have been sick (so I felt like things were going well with the pregnancy), I still got a little nervous when I got off the elevator and walked to the office door. But really, I think this pregnancy is going much better than the two miscarriages and I hope it just keeps on progressing normally!

Congrats on having twins!!


----------



## PitaKat

Melissa, good luck at your appointment, hope all goes well! 

Littlebird, congratulations! Twins, how exciting! 

We didn't hear the heartbeat today, although the dr said that was perfectly normal. She said I was probably 8 weeks along and it was probably too early to hear it. I waited 2 weeks to go to that appointment, so it's a bit disappointing. But the dr was very reassuring about not hearing anything, and that reassured me. Luckily, I was able to schedule an ultrasound for this Friday! Very excited for that!


----------



## LittleBird

Don't worry, PitaKat. It's a lot easier to find the heartbeat with ultrasound. Good luck Friday!


----------



## chistiana

Pitakat, sorry if i sound completely ignorant but how did they check for the hb this time round? Dont worry about not hearing it, i ve heard lots of stories about women who couldnt hear it at this time!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Littlebird!!! OMG!!! Twins!! Congrats to you:thumbup:

I am an upbeat, happy soul. I swear!!! But this pregnancy has REALLY thrown me for a loop. I am on an emotional rollercoaster, and today I am feeling really doubtful. Grrrr!! 

I am really going thru this by myself. My husband won't so much as acknowledege this pregnancy. He is completely emotionally numb about it. He won't respond to me if I mention anything about the pregnancy. He has really gotton on my case lately about going to sleep so early at night. He doesn't seem to understand that I can't stay up!! :dohh: I can't talk to him about how I am feeling. I sort of understand whyhe would be detached after four losses in a row, but I could really use his support right now. 

Is anyone else going though anything like this??? 

I am planning on taking him out to Starbucks tonight and trying to have a conversation about it. Wish me luck!


----------



## LittleBird

Beahappy1 -- I'm sorry that your DH is handling the pregnancy this way! I mean, they do deal with losses differently than we do. I wish I knew the best way to get through to him. My DH seemed a little detached for the first week or so after we found out, but he seems excited now. I wonder if he's just trying to protect himself because he is scared of getting attached...


----------



## Beeahappy1

LittleBird said:


> Beahappy1 -- I'm sorry that your DH is handling the pregnancy this way! I mean, they do deal with losses differently than we do. I wish I knew the best way to get through to him. My DH seemed a little detached for the first week or so after we found out, but he seems excited now. I wonder if he's just trying to protect himself because he is scared of getting attached...

You are probaby spot on Littlebird. I have my OB appt on Friday, and they will do an U/S. I will be 8 weeks. He has no interest in going. I am serioulsy thinking about dragging him there!!! BUt, I guess I will go alone.


----------



## chistiana

beehappy, i m really sorry hun, this is such an emotional time for you with all the stress added, you really should have all the support there is. With that said however, i dont think your dh is trying to be mean, i just think it's his way of making sure he doesnt get hurt again just in case. Not that this is an excuse but i m sure it's nothing personal against you or the baby. Tell him you need all the support you can get and try figuring where he stands with it. My dh is not yet excited (although he is supportive) and hasnt even once patted my belly. My thought are with you..good luck tonight.


----------



## kaboom

PitaKat - good luck for you scan on friday xx

Beeahappy - my oh was a bit funny too this time. I worked out my due date the day after I got my BFP and told him it and he told me he didn't want to think about it until we knew it was all alright :growlmad: He seemed to come round after a few days though

:hugs: and good luck for tonight xx


----------



## PitaKat

Christiana, she used a fetal heart rate monitor, like a doppler. She actually wasn't even giong to try because she said I was too early, but then changed her mind and tried anyway, which was really nice of her.


----------



## KmTigg114

Littlebird- I can't believe it twins!!!! Omg I am so excited for you!!! yay congrats!!!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Wish me luck!!! I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and going in for my first 'new OB' appointment and U/S. I am so excited , but of course all of my PAL friends, I am also frightened. I had rising HCG's last time and a blighted ovum, so I am afraid of a repeat. My fingers are crossed. RAINBOW! RAINBOW!!! RAINBOW!!!!!! *I really am very excited*:winkwink:

As for DH, I was going to take him to Starbucks last night and have a convo about why he won't talk about the pregnancy....but we ended up in the ER instead. He fell from a flight of stairs off a jet at work and is pretty bruised up, fractured foot too. Poor DH!!!:kiss:


----------



## PitaKat

Had my first miscarriage dream last night :( But was happy to wake up to the reality that I'm still pregnant.


----------



## Beeahappy1

PitaKat said:


> Had my first miscarriage dream last night :( But was happy to wake up to the reality that I'm still pregnant.

Nice to have that sense of relief when you wake up from something like that


----------



## lilmamatoW

PitaKat said:


> Had my first miscarriage dream last night :( But was happy to wake up to the reality that I'm still pregnant.

I've had a lot of those, one just the other night...hate to say it, but the more I have them, the less they seem to get to me. I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## LittleBird

Beeahappy1 said:


> Wish me luck!!! I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and going in for my first 'new OB' appointment and U/S. I am so excited , but of course all of my PAL friends, I am also frightened. I had rising HCG's last time and a blighted ovum, so I am afraid of a repeat. My fingers are crossed. RAINBOW! RAINBOW!!! RAINBOW!!!!!! *I really am very excited*:winkwink:
> 
> As for DH, I was going to take him to Starbucks last night and have a convo about why he won't talk about the pregnancy....but we ended up in the ER instead. He fell from a flight of stairs off a jet at work and is pretty bruised up, fractured foot too. Poor DH!!!:kiss:

I hope the appointment goes well! And I know what you're saying about being scared. Even though I'm feeling that the pregnancy is stronger this time around, I still have a moment of panic walking into the doctor's office, like I have to prepare myself just in case...

I'm sure everything will be fine. Post pics!



PitaKat said:


> Had my first miscarriage dream last night :( But was happy to wake up to the reality that I'm still pregnant.

PitaKat -- I'm sorry about the nightmare. :hugs: I hope you're able to get some restful sleep without any more scares tonight!


----------



## kaboom

good luck for tomorrow beeahappy xx


----------



## chistiana

Beehappy- I hope everything goes perfectly tomorrow, i ve recently read that after 8 week chances of mc fall significantly! I m pretty sure we'll all make it to june!!!

Pitakat- ooowwwww...sorry stupid question then...and i guess this explains why you couldnt her it...totally normal!!


----------



## PitaKat

Good news :) Saw baby on the screen, measuring at about an inch and healthy! Saw the little flutter of the heartbeat, and was told that I am 9 wks 1 day along, so June 7 is the due date! So relieved :flower:


----------



## lilmamatoW

Good news, pitakat! Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Yay for a good scan, PitaKat! I'm glad baby is thriving in there!


----------



## Beeahappy1

PitaKat said:


> Good news :) Saw baby on the screen, measuring at about an inch and healthy! Saw the little flutter of the heartbeat, and was told that I am 9 wks 1 day along, so June 7 is the due date! So relieved :flower:

*C O N G R A T S ! ! ! ​*


----------



## Beeahappy1

I had my first 'New OB' appointment today and scan. The news isn't looking so good, but oddly enough, I really am not too upset. The scan showed a sac that was so small the US wasn't able to give it a gestational age. I have a severely tilted uterus.....so my OB just said, "I see you are up to the same old, same old." (This has happened before, and a baby wasn't visable until almost 9 weeks.) I was in for a scan at 5 weeks with this pregnancy and her associate OB couldn't even find my uterus. I have another scan on 11/14. We will go from there.

They took blood for betas of HCG and Progestrone, I will get them on Monday. But, if I am not mistaken, isn't 8 weeks along when HCG naturally starts to level off and decline a bit??? Not sure why she would order them, but alright then.:shrug:

Honestly, in my heart, I just know this isn't going to be 'the' pregnancy, even though I am totally in love with my little bean.


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, Beeahappy1! I'm sorry the appointment didn't go so well. I hope the blood tests come back with good levels. Although, I really don't know what those levels are supposed to be at 8 weeks...

And hopefully by the time you have the next scan, things will be better. You know your body better than anyone, and if you feel that you know where this is heading, I don't want to disagree, but I just want to keep hoping as long as possible, if that's OK. :hugs:

This is terrible that you've been through this so many times and now you're on the same path. Is there anything they can do to help you have a successful pregnancy? I am so sad for you. I will keep hoping as long as possible, but I wish this weren't happening!


----------



## chistiana

PitaKat- Congratulations hun, Bring on June!!

Beehappy1- I m so sorry for your news hun...but maybe your titled uterus is just why they couldnt properly see or measure the sac and it's really just fine? I mean, the fact that they cant measure it because your uterus is titled doesnt necessarily mean the pregnancy is doomed right? As littlebird said, you know your body (i told my dh i wasnt pg anymore 2 days before any bleeding started with my last mc) and i m not trying to play devil's advocate but i still want to hope for positive news for you!Ow and yes, around 8 weeks they start leveling off so dont calculate tripling or doubling times...i think doing hcg is useless after week 5 or 6 but if your dr said so..alright!My thoughts are with you..lots of hugs


----------



## PitaKat

Beeahappy1, my thoughts and prayers are with you as well. I'm thinking positive thoughts for you! :hugs:


----------



## Tisiphonie

Bee - I am totally an emotional pinball. I burst into tears about everything and have all but threatened to punch a hole through my coworkers head because she was being rude. Yikes. Really hoping that your conversation with your husband went well. DH and I have been much closer since losing our son last year, but I know I'm lucky. This morning he was complaining because he thought my jeans were too tight and I was crushing the baby. Hoping that you can get through to him (((HUGS))) Wow, I just read your next post - hoping he's okay!!!! And then your next post. Huge ((((HUGS))))) and I will hold your hope right now when it's hard for you to hold it yourself. Lots of thoughts and prayers coming your way.
kaboom - Was thinking of paying one of you UK ladies to ship me some chips. My first pregnancy I was visiting the husband's family in Reading and ate a ton of chips and curry and am missing it! Hoping your m/s is still going strong. I know it's a comforting thing to be throwing up at our stage!
chistiana - Congrats on making it past hurdle 1! So very very happy to hear of your great scan!!!!! Hoping the great feelings stay for longer than mine did! I'm 9w4d now (sorry, been a few days since I've been on here). A bunch of women on another forum are getting them and the women who aren't super skinny are hearing the hb on them. Mine should be here today, so hoping for the best!
lilmamato - YAY on the great hearbeat!!! And hoping that the rest of this time until hurdle 1 flies by for you. I jumped my first hurdle last week but it took me 2 days to go back to fear city again. Hang in there!
TTCbaby - ((HUGS)) on your loss. I'm so very very sorry. But a very big congrats on your new pregnancy. I have a follow up u/s two days before your first u/s, so hoping for good things for us both.
LittleBird - Holy crap!!! Congrats mama!! So excited for you!
nostress - a little over 1 week to go until your first u/s, how exciting! And congrats on your house closing! I'm being pretty lazy too. I was thinking that maybe I ought to at least rake this weekend and get my bum out of the house.
pitakat - Sorry you didn't hear the hb, though yes, if she did the doppler, it could definitely be too early. With my son we didn't pick him up on a doppler until almost 12 weeks! Hooray on the u/s!!!!! Congrats to you mama!
AFM - I've had my head in a hole. It took 2 days for me to come off of my great appointment high and go back to fear city. My doppler comes today and I'm freaking out a little. I know that I may not find it yet, but I want to, I need that reassurance. I'm past hurdle #1, but I keep thinking that I made it past hurdle #1 just to lose it the next week. I look at these "this is where you are at 9 weeks!" and I can't seem to think that I will get there again, and this is despite carrying my first to 26 weeks. I'm a basketcase. So going to try to keep busy today and put some food in the house as I'm starting to get my appetite back a little. Going to visit our three kids at the cemetery too. Wishing all of you a very happy weekend and for a few of you, lots of thoughts and prayers coming your way. xoxo


----------



## LittleBird

Tisiphonie -- that was quite a post! I hope you are able to find a heartbeat with the Doppler quickly, but don't get discouraged if it takes a little longer.


----------



## chistiana

Tisiphonie, hahah it didnt last that long...i m in the exact same boat...i ve been freaking out now that maybe it's a mmc and i have no clue...i guess we'll both have to get to the next hurdle freaking or not freaking out one way or another! I still havent bought a doppler, i think i might wait until the 12 week hurdle! But i sure hope you fing the hb on your soon, this way you can tell me where to look!!!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Thank you all for your kind words and sweet thoughts. I am always up for a miracle:) You have all been a life saver!!!!! I mean that.:winkwink:

After thinking about why my OB would wait for 10 days to do a repeat U/S and ordered betas, it occured to me that this is standard protocall for diagnosing a blighted ovum.

I really am okay with it, althought of course, I would much rather this be a normal, uneventful, healthy pregnancy!!:wacko:

As far as what could be done in the future, my OB has been pretty unsympathetic. I have had five successful pregnancies and have four living children....the last of whom is my 2 year old DS. I also happen to be of advanced maternal age. During my last MC, while I was having labs drawn, I told the nurse I knew I would be okay and my OB chimed in with, "She already has beautiful babies at home." (Okay, so yes, I wanted to punch her out at the time.) 

We really want to give our youngest a sibling closer to his own age to grow up with. Boy!!! How I wish I could turn back the hands of time. I *SO* wouldn't have waited until I was 40 to have another!!!! Would have done it much sooner.

Anyways, I have not looked into if our insurance covers infertility treatments, but maybe I should.:shrug: I just have an idea that with the probs I have had in the past, I probably have high FSH and would have to find an egg donor, and I really don't want to go there, because of the costs involved. 

So, that being said, I think I am going to pray for a few good eggs.:flower:


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, bee, you sound so strong. Regardless of how many kids you have or want, your doctor doesn't need to be making statements like that! Kids are not interchangeable! I loved my OB/GYN, but after my two miscarriages and the way the staff treated me, I won't go back.

I would definitely see what your insurance covers. Mine covers infertility if you're unable to get pregnant for a year, or 6 mos. if you are over 35. Actually, it would have kicked in next month for me, if I hadn't gone and paid for fertility treatments out of pocket. (I just couldn't wait.)

And, I mean, without testing there is no telling what's going on. I think my problem was a progesterone deficiency, but we're not sure. If your eggs are ok and other hormones are out of balance, there is a lot they can do to help with that. Don't give up hope yet, not until you have some answers!

I have two kids and I am expecting to complete my family with this pregnancy. I hope you have a chance to give your youngest the sibling you're hoping for! Just because you have kids doesn't mean you shouldn't want more. I'll be praying for you to have some awesome turns in this path you're on. Please keep us updated, because we care about what you're going through!


----------



## Tisiphonie

No luck with the doppler. I'm trying to remind myself that the midwife didn't find the hb with my first until 12 weeks and I'm only 9+4, but it's not working. DH isn't worried. I wish I could be as calm!

Bee - Still thinking of you and giving you lots of hugs and happy thoughts from afar. You may want to try taking CoQ10 which is a supplement that helps egg quality. I tried it starting a few months ago and got pg on it with this pg and so far so good. Much cheaper route than an egg donor. Still holding out hope for you though!!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Tisiphonie said:


> No luck with the doppler. I'm trying to remind myself that the midwife didn't find the hb with my first until 12 weeks and I'm only 9+4, but it's not working. DH isn't worried. I wish I could be as calm!
> 
> Bee - Still thinking of you and giving you lots of hugs and happy thoughts from afar. You may want to try taking CoQ10 which is a supplement that helps egg quality. I tried it starting a few months ago and got pg on it with this pg and so far so good. Much cheaper route than an egg donor. Still holding out hope for you though!!


Hey! Thanks. I didn't know any suppliments existed for this. I am going to google it.


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi:
Hello ladies. I've checked this thread out a couple of times and finally feel brave enough to join. :blush:
I had an ultrasound at 7+3 and was so relieved to see a bean and a healthy heartbeat. Now, three weeks later, I'm still nervous that something has/will go wrong. When, if ever, will this fear go away?!?
I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## nostress

Hey Anna purna! Welcome! And congrats on your pregnancy! That is a fear of mine, I'll go in to my ultrasound on the 16th and see everything is healthy and still be freaked out. Right now all I can think about is the reassuring ultrasound, but then what? You know? I already have a Doppler, but thank goodness I am living out of a hotel in the middle of a relocation and my stuff including the Doppler is in storage. So we should close on a house by the end of the month and I'll have access to my Doppler again, by then I may be able to pick up in my baby's heartbeat on my own. We'll see. 

So what are everyone's symptoms right now? I was having cramping in the mornings and nausea and fatigue in the evenings. But it switched today and I had nausea this morning and no cramping at all, but fatigue all day. Having a 2 year old doesn't help much with the fatigue either lol, love her half to death though! "Mama, you okay? Mama, your tummy hurts? Mama, can I kiss it? It feels better!" Such a good girl!

Cravings anyone?

I wanted grapefruit, which I have never liked. And today I wanted pb and jelly sandwiches with s'mores. Lol


----------



## lilmamatoW

Beeahappy1 said:


> Hey! Thanks. I didn't know any suppliments existed for this. I am going to google it.

I am still holding out hope for you for this pg, but you should also look into wheatgrass, as it is known to lower FSH.


----------



## kaboom

Pitakit - so glad your scan went well :thumbup:

beeahappy - I really hope it was just a case of your tilted uterus blocking the picture and everything goes well at your next scan xx

Tisiphonie - Thanks hun my m/s is still there but its starting to calm down now :flower: Sorry you couldn't find a hb with your doppler im sure its just because your too early xx

Anna Purna - Welcome and congrats on your pregnancy. So sorry for your previous losses :hugs:

Ive gone from being worried about miscarrying to freaking out that they won't find a heartbeat when I go to my 12 week scan now :-(


----------



## LittleBird

Hi, Anna Purna! I am glad you have gotten brave and decided to join us! I still have some fear but I don't usually get much time to get completely worked up about it. I just keep those appointments and scans as milestones in my head and focus on getting to the next one. If I try to look all the way forward to the end of the pregnancy, I'll drive myself crazy.

nostress, your cravings sound like heaven to me!

kaboom, sorry you are feeling worried. I hope the time until the next scan goes quickly and you get some more reassurance at that point. Just think, if they see the heartbeat at 12 weeks, then you'll be past the first trimester and the fear can be reduced, at least some!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Anna- Welcome and congrats on your pregnancy! Glad you are joining us:) 

Kaboom - It is so easy to say 'Don't worry" but so hard to do!!! I think it is totally normal to worry about what could go wrong. Everytime I start to feel that way, I tell myself self, "Okay, now what if everything goes right??" and just allow myself to daydream about it. I am hoping that time will past quickly for you and your 12 week scan will be amazing!


----------



## chistiana

Tisiphonie- hey remember it is still too early...this is why i m not ordering it yet..i ll be obsessed! Hope you find it soon!

Anna- so sorry for your previous losses hun. It's never easy not having this fear in your heart...i cant get over it and i dont think i ll ever get completely over it until this baby is born. But as too take it a milestone at a time. Now i have 8 days to worry. That's ok. then i have my scan and then i ll have another 2.5 weeks to worry again. I ll handle it i guess. And so on and so forth...hopefully we'll all keep each other sane till june!

Kaboom- i have the exact same fear...that although i have not bleeding they wont be able to find hb...i just wish i make it to 12 weeks then i cant get my doppler and reassure myself although i m pretty sure i ll be freaking out then too.

Nostress- all i have experienced till now is fatigue and cramps...it is really worrying...i wish i had m/s!

AFM- had a terrible nightmare last night...i was in the bathroom and blood started gushing out...it was so real i was sure it was all over and then i though in my head "ow couldnt i just open my eyes and this is just a nightmare...." and thank God it was. I didnt go back to sleep after that i was sweating and didnt even dare close my eyes. eeeekkkk


----------



## LittleBird

Chistiana, sorry about the nightmare! Thank goodness you could wake up and be back in the real world!


----------



## chistiana

tell me about it...all i could think in my dream was "ow no...here we go again.." I m leaving the window open tonight..i think i have nightmares when i m hot!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

PitaKat said:


> Good news :) Saw baby on the screen, measuring at about an inch and healthy! Saw the little flutter of the heartbeat, and was told that I am 9 wks 1 day along, so June 7 is the due date! So relieved :flower:

What wonderful news PitaKat!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Beeahappy1 said:


> I had my first 'New OB' appointment today and scan. The news isn't looking so good, but oddly enough, I really am not too upset. The scan showed a sac that was so small the US wasn't able to give it a gestational age. I have a severely tilted uterus.....so my OB just said, "I see you are up to the same old, same old." (This has happened before, and a baby wasn't visable until almost 9 weeks.) I was in for a scan at 5 weeks with this pregnancy and her associate OB couldn't even find my uterus. I have another scan on 11/14. We will go from there.
> 
> They took blood for betas of HCG and Progestrone, I will get them on Monday. But, if I am not mistaken, isn't 8 weeks along when HCG naturally starts to level off and decline a bit??? Not sure why she would order them, but alright then.:shrug:
> 
> Honestly, in my heart, I just know this isn't going to be 'the' pregnancy, even though I am totally in love with my little bean.

Prayers sent your way! Hoping you hear great news at your next scan!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tisiphonie said:


> Bee - I am totally an emotional pinball. I burst into tears about everything and have all but threatened to punch a hole through my coworkers head because she was being rude. Yikes. Really hoping that your conversation with your husband went well. DH and I have been much closer since losing our son last year, but I know I'm lucky. This morning he was complaining because he thought my jeans were too tight and I was crushing the baby. Hoping that you can get through to him (((HUGS))) Wow, I just read your next post - hoping he's okay!!!! And then your next post. Huge ((((HUGS))))) and I will hold your hope right now when it's hard for you to hold it yourself. Lots of thoughts and prayers coming your way.
> kaboom - Was thinking of paying one of you UK ladies to ship me some chips. My first pregnancy I was visiting the husband's family in Reading and ate a ton of chips and curry and am missing it! Hoping your m/s is still going strong. I know it's a comforting thing to be throwing up at our stage!
> chistiana - Congrats on making it past hurdle 1! So very very happy to hear of your great scan!!!!! Hoping the great feelings stay for longer than mine did! I'm 9w4d now (sorry, been a few days since I've been on here). A bunch of women on another forum are getting them and the women who aren't super skinny are hearing the hb on them. Mine should be here today, so hoping for the best!
> lilmamato - YAY on the great hearbeat!!! And hoping that the rest of this time until hurdle 1 flies by for you. I jumped my first hurdle last week but it took me 2 days to go back to fear city again. Hang in there!
> TTCbaby - ((HUGS)) on your loss. I'm so very very sorry. But a very big congrats on your new pregnancy. I have a follow up u/s two days before your first u/s, so hoping for good things for us both.
> LittleBird - Holy crap!!! Congrats mama!! So excited for you!
> nostress - a little over 1 week to go until your first u/s, how exciting! And congrats on your house closing! I'm being pretty lazy too. I was thinking that maybe I ought to at least rake this weekend and get my bum out of the house.
> pitakat - Sorry you didn't hear the hb, though yes, if she did the doppler, it could definitely be too early. With my son we didn't pick him up on a doppler until almost 12 weeks! Hooray on the u/s!!!!! Congrats to you mama!
> AFM - I've had my head in a hole. It took 2 days for me to come off of my great appointment high and go back to fear city. My doppler comes today and I'm freaking out a little. I know that I may not find it yet, but I want to, I need that reassurance. I'm past hurdle #1, but I keep thinking that I made it past hurdle #1 just to lose it the next week. I look at these "this is where you are at 9 weeks!" and I can't seem to think that I will get there again, and this is despite carrying my first to 26 weeks. I'm a basketcase. So going to try to keep busy today and put some food in the house as I'm starting to get my appetite back a little. Going to visit our three kids at the cemetery too. Wishing all of you a very happy weekend and for a few of you, lots of thoughts and prayers coming your way. xoxo

Wishing you wonderful news this week at your u/s to!!


----------



## PitaKat

Christiana, I'm sorry you had such a scary dream! :hugs:


----------



## Beeahappy1

So, my OB's office called and my HCG is 7176, and Progesterone is 10.8 My OB recommended that I use progesterone creme until 11 weeks. These betas were done at exactly 8 weeks. 

After Fridays scan results, the lack of gestational aging due to the small sac size, no baby visable......I am wondering if using the creme will just prolong a MC????? 

Since we are all PAL, I was wondering if anyone has experience using the progesterone creme? What was your outcome/opinion? I could really use some insight. Please let me know, if you are able to share.:shrug: I am so confused and on the fence about this.


----------



## chistiana

Hiya bee... ok your hcg is on the low side but still normal for 8 weeks...now they like to see progesterone over 10 i think the first trimester....anyway not the point...i m not sure about progesterone cream and i m also not sure whether it would prolong mc but here is my experience..with my 1st mc i started bleeding at week 6 and started taking oral progesterone...hb stopped beating somewhere between week 10-12. So you'd think it prolonged it... BUT 2nd mc i started bleeding 6w5d started progesterone orally and mc'ed 2 days later. So i d think that it doesnt have much to do. Sorry if i couldnt give you any clearer answer hun. HUgs


----------



## lilmamatoW

Beeahappy1 said:


> Since we are all PAL, I was wondering if anyone has experience using the progesterone creme? What was your outcome/opinion? I could really use some insight. Please let me know, if you are able to share.:shrug: I am so confused and on the fence about this.

So sorry you are going through this. I am on progresterone (Crinone). My first bloodtest showed 17 for prog, but steadily declined until it hit about 11.9, got on progesterone that night. I have heard that it won't prolong a pregnancy that is to miscarry anyway--I had the same concern. I've figured that since it doesn't really cause harm to me or the baby, it couldn't hurt. Last time I had it checked, prog was 25.


----------



## LittleBird

Bee -- I think I'd probably take the progesterone. I had been prescribed progesterone during the past 6 mos. TTC (during the LP) and it just so happened that once I got pregnant, my progesterone was high enough so I was able to stop taking it. I don't know whether it would prolong a pregnancy that would still end in loss after the 1st trimester. I wish they could do ultrasound and figure out what was happening with the baby and give you a better idea rather than just say take this progesterone and hope for the best. But given the choice, I'd probably take it.


----------



## Anna Purna

:hugs: So sorry, Bee. 
With my MMC they never looked at my progesterone level, but put me on it in hopes that it would 'help' push the baby along (embryo measuring small and with a VERY slow HB). At the ultrasound 10 days later the baby had died, but I wasn't showing any signs of miscarrying and had a D&C. At the time I wondered if the progesterone had only slowed a natural MC, but after reading some of the other stories on here I'm no longer so sure. 
I wonder: could you gestational sack have measured so small because they just weren't seeing it correctly? If you have a tilted uterus, then maybe it'll just take some more time before they can see they baby.
I hope everything works out for you. :hugs:

Chistiana: Luckily I haven't had any miscarriage nightmares yet, but I have had dreams about going in for another scan and finding that the baby has died...so, MMC dreams. :cry: I hate it! Why can't we dream about sexy movie stars or adventures in beautiful foreign countries?!?

PitaKat: :happydance: Great news! Do you have a picture of the scan?
Here's mine from 7+3:

:hi: to everyone else!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound18oct2011.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Beeahappy1

Thank you to everyone for sharing your insight and thoughts on progesterone creme. 

I have given it thought and talked to my DH about it. I think that if I had been tested early on, (like at four weeks when I went in for a blood pregnancy test) and had low progesterone then, I wouldn't hesitate to use it. 

At eight weeks, chances are my decline is due to an eventual MC. (Just my gut feeling.) I dont want to prolong a MC......and end up with a DNC. I had a H O R R I B L E experience with softball size blood clots in 2/2011 after a DNC. I literaly couldn't leave home for two weeks. Grrr!

As much as I want this little bean to thrive, I just don't 'feel' pregnant anymore. I am giving this situation up to the Lord. I think at this point, I need to leave it in his hands. I am going to pray on it tonight. 

Thank you all so much for your support and kind words:flower:


----------



## Beeahappy1

Anna Purna said:


> :hugs: I wonder: could you gestational sack have measured so small because they just weren't seeing it correctly? If you have a tilted uterus, then maybe it'll just take some more time before they can see they baby.
> I hope everything works out for you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> This would be an awesome miracle!!! I would LOVE to go in on Monday and hear that everything is just fine.:flower: It is possible with my tilted uterus.


----------



## chistiana

Anna Purna said:


> Chistiana: Luckily I haven't had any miscarriage nightmares yet, but I have had dreams about going in for another scan and finding that the baby has died...so, MMC dreams. :cry: I hate it! Why can't we dream about sexy movie stars or adventures in beautiful foreign countries?!?

You're right...i ve been banned from :sex:for the rest of this pregnancy, i sure deserve nice sexy movie star dreams!!!! Great scans btw, sac looks nice and round!

Beeahappy- keep your faith hun and hopefully this is a little miracle. When do you go back to see your dr?


----------



## Beeahappy1

chistiana - I go back on Monday for a follow up U/S. Fingers crossed!


----------



## chistiana

Beeahappy1 said:


> chistiana - I go back on Monday for a follow up U/S. Fingers crossed!

I ve got everything x'ed for you hun...monday is my scan too...lets hope we both meet up here with happy stories to tell!


----------



## kaboom

beeahappy - ive got everything crossed for you hun xx

I had another little bleed yesterday :roll: it was only a tiny amount of light pinky/browny blood mixed in with mucus though. This is the 3rd time ive had it with this pregnancy so im hoping when I see the midwife on thurs that she'll put me through for a scan [-o&lt;


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck for the scans on Monday. I hope everyone gets good news!

Kaboom, sorry you're still dealing with the spotting. I hope they can get you in for a scan ASAP!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Kaboom- I hope you can get in soon and you can have a scan to ease you mind...I know how frightening even a bit of spotting is. Hugs!!!!

I had NO IDEA that progesterone gel was several hundred dollars for a 2 week supply. HOLY COW!!!!!! My insurance will cover all but 229.00 of it. Eek!


----------



## lizbif

Bee-good luck! I will be praying for you!


----------



## lilmamatoW

I have another scan on Monday too. And my first official OB appointment. It will be about 9w2d and my mmc was at 9w3d last time so if it's a good appointment, I think it might go a long way to ease my mind about this little bean.


----------



## Tisiphonie

Bee - Unfortunately I don't have much of an answer on the progesterone cream. I used the suppositories with my last MMC but I don't think progesterone was the issue. Typically docs like to see progesterone above 20 in early pregnancy. Mine was 28.6 this time.
kzboom - Really hoping that bleed goes away and hope you can get you in for an early scan to ease your mind. Spotting is no fun, even if it is normal :(

Going to the doc in 1 hour for scan #3. I'm 10+1 today and TERRIFIED. I keep thinking that the baby made it last time only so I can lose it this time. Still having a lot of symptoms, but I can't fathom seeing a moving happy baby on the screen. Prayers and thoughts and good happy vibes appreciated!!


----------



## LittleBird

Tisiphonie -- good luck today! I hope you get some good scan pics this time around. Just think, the symptoms are definitely a good sign. Keep believing that everything is going well with your baby!


----------



## lizbif

Tisiphonie- I did have a chance to read a little bit of yOur blog. It is so hard being pal, especially when you lost a baby as far along as we did. Praying for some peace for both of us!


----------



## chistiana

Tisiphonie...sending you lots of positive vibes hun...everything WILL be ok,,,i ll be waiting for a waving little bean picture!

Lil- i m only a day behind you and also terrified but we'll both be ok!

Kaboom- i m sure it's just spotting hun but hopefully a really good scan will ease your mind very soon! Lots of hugs!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Tisiphonie - hope everything went great today...can't wait to see little bean pics!!!


Just when I say I don't 'Feel' pregnant anymore......last night my boobs were SO sore and I was so queasy! This morning I could hardly keep my eyes open. I felt like I needed a nap at 9am!!!

I am still convinced that is pregnancy is abnormal, but this little bean is putting up a fight:winkwink: I don't feel that pregnant 'bloat' anymore. I haven't in about a week. Just counting down the days till I go in on Monday. I need answers. I feel like I am in limbo. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I was sick for the first time last night and and I'm feeling queasy again this evening. Looks like that's the sickness finally kicking in. :sick:

I'm a bit concerned about the lack of appointments I'm getting. To explain, I lost my baby girl last June after we found out she was severely disabled and we chose to end the pregnancy at 23 weeks. (Please don't judge, it was the hardest decision I've ever had to make and I know in my heart we did the right thing.) 

Anyway, I fell pregnant at the beginning of this year and when my appointments came through, I was given one to see a consultant as well as the midwife and also my 12 week scan was at the hospital instead of the clinic. Unfortunately, I miscarried at 8 weeks and never made these appointments.

This time I've only been given a midwife booking in appointment and a normal scan at the clinic. I don't know whether to complain just now, or wait until I see the midwife on the 24th and mention my concerns to her.:shrug:

Sorry for the ramblings :wacko:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tisiphonie- I'm pray all went well at your scan today!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Louise- I would call now and explain your situation and ask for a closer appointment. Given your history, you would think they would want to keep a close eye on you. I have noticed in my own experience that the person scheduling appointments at my OB office is clueless when it comes to patient history! I have had to explain my history and ask that I be seen sooner....and I am always accomodated. Good luck:winkwink:

I am very sorry for the losses you have experienced. I hope all goes well with your pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Beeahappy1 said:


> Tisiphonie - hope everything went great today...can't wait to see little bean pics!!!
> 
> 
> Just when I say I don't 'Feel' pregnant anymore......last night my boobs were SO sore and I was so queasy! This morning I could hardly keep my eyes open. I felt like I needed a nap at 9am!!!
> 
> I am still convinced that is pregnancy is abnormal, but this little bean is putting up a fight:winkwink: I don't feel that pregnant 'bloat' anymore. I haven't in about a week. Just counting down the days till I go in on Monday. I need answers. I feel like I am in limbo. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

I think it is normal for symptoms to come and go. I hope your little bean is fighting to survive! It's got to be reassuring that you are feeling something, at least! I know it's hard not knowing what is going to happen, but Monday will be here soon. :hugs:



Hi I'm Louise said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I was sick for the first time last night and and I'm feeling queasy again this evening. Looks like that's the sickness finally kicking in. :sick:
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about the lack of appointments I'm getting. To explain, I lost my baby girl last June after we found out she was severely disabled and we chose to end the pregnancy at 23 weeks. (Please don't judge, it was the hardest decision I've ever had to make and I know in my heart we did the right thing.)
> 
> Anyway, I fell pregnant at the beginning of this year and when my appointments came through, I was given one to see a consultant as well as the midwife and also my 12 week scan was at the hospital instead of the clinic. Unfortunately, I miscarried at 8 weeks and never made these appointments.
> 
> This time I've only been given a midwife booking in appointment and a normal scan at the clinic. I don't know whether to complain just now, or wait until I see the midwife on the 24th and mention my concerns to her.:shrug:
> 
> Sorry for the ramblings :wacko:

Louise, I am glad you're feeling sick. I hope that doesn't sound too strange, but I'm always hopeful that symptoms mean the pregnancy is healthy.

I won't judge you for the decision you made with your daughter. My aunt had problems her whole life and my Grandma has taken care of her. Now, she's in a nursing home and it really doesn't look good. I feel sad for my Grandma because I can't imagine watching the end of my child's life. I have talked to her before about parenthood and raising a family and she has described the heartache in watching the bad things that happen to your family. I know that life is both good and bad, but when you have dealt with so much bad, it can affect your whole outlook! I haven't had to make a decision like that, but I am sure you made it with love in your heart.

I think you should ask for extra appointments based on your history, but I don't know how the process works with midwives. I would want to be more closely monitored, but at the same time, I'm not sure what can be done early during pregnancy. If I started feeling normal, I might start worrying about the days leading up to my next appointment, but as it is, I'm so sick that I'm just trying to make it through each day. And that gives me hope!


----------



## PitaKat

Tisiphonie, I'm praying you had a good scan!

Beeahappy1, I'm praying for you as well, hopefully Monday gets here quickly!

Anna Purna, here are my ultrasound pictures :cloud9:
https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/th_Baby001.jpg


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat -- Check out that beautiful bean! I am so happy that the scan went well!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hello hope everyone is well :flower:

I've thought about it and decided to wait until I see the midwife. That way I can speak to her in person rather than try to explain to someone over the phone.


----------



## Tisiphonie

Bee - I HATE being in limbo. Thinking of you constantly!
Louise - When I called my new OB the scheduler said that I could schedule my regular booking and I demanded to be seen earlier. They didn't put up much of a fight, they just didn't expect me to want to. So yes, I would definitely call them up and say you want to move up your appointment because of your history. If they complain, you let me know and I'll give them a call for you!
PitaKat - Awww!! Loving the bean pics!!
My scan went fantastic. They took me 5 minutes early and DH wasn't there yet and I told them just to get it over with. So baby's heart was flickering and I was shocked it was still alive. But then I asked why it wasn't moving. She explained that they don't all the time, but being 10 weeks I expected to see something and then DH walked in and movement city. It was so cute!! Baby measured 10+1 which is exactly what I was and that means it completely caught up after being 4 days behind 3 weeks ago! Hb was 173! So so so so so relieved!!! I go back in 2 weeks.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tomorrow I go for my first ultrasound! I'm excited!! I'm also a little bit nervous about tomorrow because I'll be starting lovenox injections and I never gave my self shot before, but I'll do anything for the health of my baby!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tisiphonie said:


> Bee - I HATE being in limbo. Thinking of you constantly!
> Louise - When I called my new OB the scheduler said that I could schedule my regular booking and I demanded to be seen earlier. They didn't put up much of a fight, they just didn't expect me to want to. So yes, I would definitely call them up and say you want to move up your appointment because of your history. If they complain, you let me know and I'll give them a call for you!
> PitaKat - Awww!! Loving the bean pics!!
> My scan went fantastic. They took me 5 minutes early and DH wasn't there yet and I told them just to get it over with. So baby's heart was flickering and I was shocked it was still alive. But then I asked why it wasn't moving. She explained that they don't all the time, but being 10 weeks I expected to see something and then DH walked in and movement city. It was so cute!! Baby measured 10+1 which is exactly what I was and that means it completely caught up after being 4 days behind 3 weeks ago! Hb was 173! So so so so so relieved!!! I go back in 2 weeks.

What wonderful news Tisiphonie!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

PitaKat said:


> Tisiphonie, I'm praying you had a good scan!
> 
> Beeahappy1, I'm praying for you as well, hopefully Monday gets here quickly!
> 
> Anna Purna, here are my ultrasound pictures :cloud9:
> https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/th_Baby001.jpg

Pitakat love the ultrasound pics!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Tisiphonie- A W E S O M E news!!!! So glad it went well. Funny that the baby danced around for Daddy:) Hum....maybe a Daddy's Girl in the making?? lol Just a thought! 

Also, I had the chance to read some of your blog and I just burst out in tears! You totally put to words so many of the feelings I have had over the past two years of TTC. I am praying that you have your little rainbow in your arms with this pregnancy:hugs:

Pitakat- A W E S O M E pics!!!!!!!

TTCBaby2011- Hope all goes well at your appointment!


----------



## LittleBird

Tisiphonie -- I'm so glad the scan went well and baby is measuring right on track. That's awesome! And how cute that there was no movement until your DH walked in, like the baby could sense that it was time to start performing! :haha:

TTCbaby -- good luck at tomorrow's appointment. And also with the injections! I am sure you're feeling a little nervous about giving yourself shots, but if you're worried, there are tons of videos on YouTube with women doing the same thing. You'll be a pro in no time!


----------



## chistiana

Beeahappy1- ow symptoms disappearing is not definitely a bad sign...i ve not had many symptoms in total but they do keep coming and going...i asked the dr about 1 week ago and he told me i am lucky! That's that! I really hope this little bean is fighting in there! Happy monday!

Tisiphonie- YAYAYAYyyayyayayaya for dancing baby! This is great news!!!!

Pitakat- owowowoowow lovely pictures!!!

Louise- i think it is love that drives such a decision...you could have been selfish and brought that baby to life but it wouldnt be a good life. I m so so sorry you had to go through this hun...hope everything works out perfectly this time round!

Ttcbaby2011- it's perfectly normal to be nervous about it but i m sure everything will be great and hopefully you'll get to hear that little hb!!

AFM- I go from being totally positive about to to being completely depressed and sure something is wrong...ow come on monday..roll in!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Happy weekend, everyone! Sorry I haven't written - it's been a rough week for me! How's everyone feeling?

TTCbaby: How did your ultrasound go???

Louise: I completely respect the decision that you made. I agree, it was made out of love. I hope that, once you talk to your midwife, that you start getting more appointments. 

Christiana: I also go between being positive and being completely convinced of a MMC. I hope this weekend passes quickly for you so that you get to see your little one on the ultrasound! :cloud9:

PitaKat: Beautiful ultrasound pics. Thanks for sharing!

Bee: How are you today? Best of luck at your ultrasound on Monday!

Tisiphonie: How wonderful! I can't wait to see my baby dance - I guess at 7weeks they're not so active. Will you be posting a picture for us?

LittleBird: How are you and the two little ones? Have you started to show yet, since it's twins and it's not your first time?

Hope I didn't miss anyone! :hi:

AFM: I go between feeling OK (so I panic) to feeling like death warmed up (relieved but miserable). Yesterday I had the day off work, so decided to go shopping...what a disaster! Let's just say: thank goodness for access to public toilets! :wacko: 
Still managed to get some lovely winter outfits, but it leaves me with a question for you lovely ladies:
How much bigger do you get at your ribs, just under the breasts, when you get into your second and third trimester? I bought a few high-waisted dresses that are flowy at the bottom (room for bump), but fitted at the top. I don't want to only get one wearing out of them before I get too big! Please let me know your experiences!
Thanks!
p.s. YAY! I'm a lime! I've never made it this far into a pregnancy! :cry: (happy tears)


----------



## LittleBird

Anna Purna said:


> LittleBird: How are you and the two little ones? Have you started to show yet, since it's twins and it's not your first time?
> 
> AFM: I go between feeling OK (so I panic) to feeling like death warmed up (relieved but miserable). Yesterday I had the day off work, so decided to go shopping...what a disaster! Let's just say: thank goodness for access to public toilets! :wacko:
> Still managed to get some lovely winter outfits, but it leaves me with a question for you lovely ladies:
> How much bigger do you get at your ribs, just under the breasts, when you get into your second and third trimester? I bought a few high-waisted dresses that are flowy at the bottom (room for bump), but fitted at the top. I don't want to only get one wearing out of them before I get too big! Please let me know your experiences!
> Thanks!
> p.s. YAY! I'm a lime! I've never made it this far into a pregnancy! :cry: (happy tears)

Thanks for asking! I think I'm showing some. I really felt like I was showing a couple of weeks ago, but most people just acted like they thought I was crazy. :) To be fair, I had some extra weight from the miscarriages, plus I'm not exactly thin to begin with, so maybe I didn't look all that different to other people. But my pants were getting too tight and I had actually taken a cycle off to lose weight right before getting pregnant so it wasn't that I was gaining weight, but more changing shape.

I've had a rough week with lots of diarrhea, so I'm trying to stay hydrated and just deal with it by changing my diet. It's helped a little.

I know what you're saying about going between panic and relieved but miserable. I think since the last week has been so rough, I haven't worried much at all -- I figure the babies are doing OK because my hormones are making me feel this way.

I think the rib area does get a little bigger during pregnancy, but I know my breasts grew at least a cup size and the belly gets really huge at the end. Are the high-waisted dresses specifically maternity, or just regular dresses that you hope to wear after the baby is born? You may be surprised how much the top half of your body changes. I know I had different maternity clothes that fit at the beginning than at the end. Towards the end, nothing quite fits. You're always trying to cover up, but the belly just wants to escape. I don't know if you ever saw that Friends episode where Rachel is about to give birth and her belly is hanging out of her clothes. It's totally like that.

I'm so glad you've made it farther this pregnancy than ever before. I'm sure that's a relief! I have also made it farther than I did with my two miscarriages, and the fact that we saw the hearts beating in the ultrasound makes me hopeful that things are going to be fine. There are lots of milestones along the way and I just take them one at a time. Pretty soon we'll be in the 2nd tri. Well, sooner for you than for me! :) But that's a big milestone!


----------



## chistiana

Anna Purna- wowowowow 11 weeks...you re almost 2nd trimester!!!!I cant tell you much about sizes...i m a tall girl and with my 1st pg i didnt really show until like 7 months and even then it was only my belly that greaw...i wore my normal jeans up till the 8th month..i m also small breasted(grrrrmmmfff) so even though they did grow the only moment i saw a big difference is after i gave birth and milk came in...then i couldnt fit into any of my tops!! This time round i ve noticed i m getting bigger already but maybe it's because i m so anxious and eat like a pig all day!!!

Littlebird- so glad you're feeling better and positive..i m sure the babies are doing great and will start waving and putting up a show for you soon!!!!

afm- been having horrible cramps for the last 2-3 days...i m not sure it's constipation or actual af cramps so i am super nervous...I just ordered a fetal doppler so i hope everything is great on monday and i can hear the hb once i get it in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana -- sorry about the cramps! I think constipation could be playing a big role in that. Are you taking anything or eating anything special to make sure you're staying "regular"? I was doing pretty well with Benefiber before things took a turn in the other direction. Now I just wish I knew how to get back there! :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

My appt went well the baby is doing great!!! With a heart beat of 158 bpm. It was so reassuring to hear it!!! I took my first lovenox injections and I didn't have no problems! I amazed myself but like I said I'll do anything for the health of my baby! My next appt is in 3 weeks( Dec. 2nd and I'll be 10 weeks) and I will be having another sono.I go everything 3 weeks due to being high risk.

Here's a picture of my little June Bug:
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/001.jpg


----------



## LittleBird

TTCbaby -- congrats on a great appointment! And I'm glad to hear the injections haven't been too terrible for you. Love that ultrasound pic!


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies glad to see everyone's doing well :thumbup: sorry ive not been around ive been loaded with a cold.

My midwife appointment went ok on thurs, midwife was lovely but she's leaving in Jan so ill probably not see her again :-( She wouldn't put me through for a scan so im going to have to wait for my 12 week scan in about 3 weeks. Ive been classed as high risk because of a family history of blood clots and a previous abdominal surgery so ill need to see a consultant when I go for my scan too. Im off to do some xmas shopping now so ill see you's all later take care girls xx


----------



## chistiana

Littlebird- i ve done everything...from pruine juice (eeeekkkk), figs...i ve even used glyserine.. (double eeeeeekkkk) but i m hopeless! I have my appt tomorrow and i ll ask him cuase this is driving me crazy!!! Hehehee your post made me laugh...start some carbs, bread, rice!!!!

Kaboom-Hiya, so glad everything is going well for you. It's sad that your midwife has to leave but hopefully the new one will be as good! Are you taking any anti blood clotting medication?Enjoy your shopping!Lucky you!

TTCBABY2011-lovely pic hun, everything looks perfect!


----------



## kaboom

Thanks chistiana :friends: Im giving baby aspirin a shot with this pregnancy on the advice of my doctor but ive not actually been tested to see if ive got a blood clotting issue as they won't send me for tests until ive had 3 losses. I don't know if its the aspirin thats doing it but ive never got this far into a pregnancy before :happydance:


----------



## nostress

I suppose the time has come for me to update... I've been avoiding posting because I wanted to have wonderful, reassuring news to post first... But I need the support. And I hate feeling depressed, perhaps writing this all down will somehow help.

On Friday, my husband and I were off work and decided to make the journey to downtown DC to sight see with our 2 year old and our best friends. After walking around, chasing my little girl, carrying her, playing with her, looking at museums and having fun, I went to the bathroom and notice some pink mucus on the toilet paper. I immediately told DH and we decided it was time to go back. Once we arrive at our temp lodging I called my ob... closed for the holiday, so I called the ER, who, after hearing my history suggested I go to the nearest ER, only 1 mile away. Though it was only a bit of pink on the toilet paper, it was still there every time I wiped, and this is EXACTLY how my first miscarriage started. However that time, I waited 4-5 days to go in to the doctor. So within 3 hours of the first sight of pink spotting I got my first ultrasound... Healthy baby measuring 2 days bigger than my LMP suggested! (I was supposed to be 7w4d, baby was measuring at 7w6d) They couldn't see much through the belly ultrasound so they had to do a transvaginal, they saw arm buds, leg buds, yolk sack and heartbeat of 161! I was told my cervix was completely closed and that they couldn't tell where the discharge was coming from, just to stay on pelvic rest (which I have been on for the past 3 weeks anyways, of my own accord). So here I am driving home, happy with my baby pictures and having heard the heartbeat.

Saturday morning I woke up... went to the bathroom and noticed the discharge had changed, it was no longer a pink mucus but a dark red discharge, a bit more runny than mucus with little tiny... pieces... like toilet paper that got dipped in red juice and broken apart into tiny pieces (but this wasn't old toilet paper). So I worry again, call my ob, still closed. Call the ER, because there was a change in the discharge I was asked to go in again. This time I drove 35 miles to the my hospital, where I get my prenatal care and went to that ER. After taking blood, getting an IV, and my rhogam shot (I'm RH negative), the doc came in and did the belly ultrasound, all he said was, well your kidney bean is still in there. They didn't want to do another transvaginal ultrasound because that may have been why my spotting had increased, so they said, there's pretty much not much else they could do for me because I am so early on, couldn't tell me where the blood was coming from or why. And sent me home, not on bedrest but on pelvic rest again. 

So today is Monday... my first REAL ultrasound appointment is this Wednesday, and I am of course keeping it, hoping to see my baby's heartbeat again... hoping beyond hope everything is alright. It sucks that the doctors can't tell me much. I am not having any cramping worse than what I have been having, just more pressure, but I also haven't had a good bowel movement in about 5 days... so that could be why. Fun constipation. The spotting has turned brown, still not filling a whole pad, even in 24 hours. Still has the little "pieces" in there... nothing big but... still there.

Now I'm on wait... worried, depressed. Ugh. I just keep looking at my pictures from the transvaginal ultrasound on Friday and using that to keep me from being in despair. My beautiful baby, arm buds, leg buds, yolk sack and heartbeat of 161. I'll scan them soon so you all can see.

Thanks for reading, I just needed to share.


----------



## LittleBird

kaboom said:


> Hi ladies glad to see everyone's doing well :thumbup: sorry ive not been around ive been loaded with a cold.
> 
> My midwife appointment went ok on thurs, midwife was lovely but she's leaving in Jan so ill probably not see her again :-( She wouldn't put me through for a scan so im going to have to wait for my 12 week scan in about 3 weeks. Ive been classed as high risk because of a family history of blood clots and a previous abdominal surgery so ill need to see a consultant when I go for my scan too. Im off to do some xmas shopping now so ill see you's all later take care girls xx

I'm glad your appointment went well. Sorry about the cold! I am sure it's not easy going to one midwife and then knowing that she won't be there for the rest of the pregnancy. I hope the next one is great, too. Hope the Christmas shopping went well.



chistiana said:


> Littlebird- i ve done everything...from pruine juice (eeeekkkk), figs...i ve even used glyserine.. (double eeeeeekkkk) but i m hopeless! I have my appt tomorrow and i ll ask him cuase this is driving me crazy!!! Hehehee your post made me laugh...start some carbs, bread, rice!!!!

Wow, I am sorry you're still dealing with the constipation. I think I'm getting back to normal, thank goodness. I hope they figure something out, because I know when my system isn't working properly it causes me to feel much worse!


----------



## LittleBird

nostress said:


> I suppose the time has come for me to update... I've been avoiding posting because I wanted to have wonderful, reassuring news to post first... But I need the support. And I hate feeling depressed, perhaps writing this all down will somehow help.
> 
> On Friday, my husband and I were off work and decided to make the journey to downtown DC to sight see with our 2 year old and our best friends. After walking around, chasing my little girl, carrying her, playing with her, looking at museums and having fun, I went to the bathroom and notice some pink mucus on the toilet paper. I immediately told DH and we decided it was time to go back. Once we arrive at our temp lodging I called my ob... closed for the holiday, so I called the ER, who, after hearing my history suggested I go to the nearest ER, only 1 mile away. Though it was only a bit of pink on the toilet paper, it was still there every time I wiped, and this is EXACTLY how my first miscarriage started. However that time, I waited 4-5 days to go in to the doctor. So within 3 hours of the first sight of pink spotting I got my first ultrasound... Healthy baby measuring 2 days bigger than my LMP suggested! (I was supposed to be 7w4d, baby was measuring at 7w6d) They couldn't see much through the belly ultrasound so they had to do a transvaginal, they saw arm buds, leg buds, yolk sack and heartbeat of 161! I was told my cervix was completely closed and that they couldn't tell where the discharge was coming from, just to stay on pelvic rest (which I have been on for the past 3 weeks anyways, of my own accord). So here I am driving home, happy with my baby pictures and having heard the heartbeat.
> 
> Saturday morning I woke up... went to the bathroom and noticed the discharge had changed, it was no longer a pink mucus but a dark red discharge, a bit more runny than mucus with little tiny... pieces... like toilet paper that got dipped in red juice and broken apart into tiny pieces (but this wasn't old toilet paper). So I worry again, call my ob, still closed. Call the ER, because there was a change in the discharge I was asked to go in again. This time I drove 35 miles to the my hospital, where I get my prenatal care and went to that ER. After taking blood, getting an IV, and my rhogam shot (I'm RH negative), the doc came in and did the belly ultrasound, all he said was, well your kidney bean is still in there. They didn't want to do another transvaginal ultrasound because that may have been why my spotting had increased, so they said, there's pretty much not much else they could do for me because I am so early on, couldn't tell me where the blood was coming from or why. And sent me home, not on bedrest but on pelvic rest again.
> 
> So today is Monday... my first REAL ultrasound appointment is this Wednesday, and I am of course keeping it, hoping to see my baby's heartbeat again... hoping beyond hope everything is alright. It sucks that the doctors can't tell me much. I am not having any cramping worse than what I have been having, just more pressure, but I also haven't had a good bowel movement in about 5 days... so that could be why. Fun constipation. The spotting has turned brown, still not filling a whole pad, even in 24 hours. Still has the little "pieces" in there... nothing big but... still there.
> 
> Now I'm on wait... worried, depressed. Ugh. I just keep looking at my pictures from the transvaginal ultrasound on Friday and using that to keep me from being in despair. My beautiful baby, arm buds, leg buds, yolk sack and heartbeat of 161. I'll scan them soon so you all can see.
> 
> Thanks for reading, I just needed to share.

Nostress, I'm so sorry about the stressful weekend you've been having! :hugs:

I understand spotting is scary. Believe me, I know that it is the last thing you want to see when you're pregnant. But the thing they always say when you're dealing with this is that spotting doesn't necessarily mean something bad is going to happen. And I think it's definitely a good sign that it's turned brown, and it's not enough to fill a pad. The fact that you had the ultrasound and saw everything and the baby was measuring bigger than expected is also all good news. In two days, you should know something more and hopefully your little bean is fighting and continuing to grow. I know the waiting is such a pain, but it seems like this entire process is about waiting.

The fact that you're not cramping is also something positive to hold on to. I can't believe you've had 5 days without a bowel movement. I wonder if that's causing the spotting, too. Just try to rest and keep yourself from going crazy before Wednesday. I know, easier said than done, but you know that stress is not going to do you or the baby any favors!

Please keep us updated, and I'll keep praying for some good news on Wednesday. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Nostress, i m so sorry you are going through this hun...and like littlebird said please try not to worry very much. My friend who is only 1 week behind me had the exact same thing..she went out with her daughter running around and when she came back she had some pink spotting. Went to the dr had a transvaginal u/s..everything ok... then it became brown and pink again and she went to the dr again...no probs again...he said it was probably the u/s that caused it the second time round and being tired the first time round. Now everything is still fine, she saw the hb and hasnt had any spotting since. 
I m sure this is nerve wrecking but seeing the hb is very positive plus you're not cramping or having bright red blood which is what dr are concerned with. Keep thinking that everything is ok hun and telling this to yourself...a very wise friend once told me our body is very clever...if you definitely believe your bean will be ok it will if you say othersise your body will follow.PLease keep up updated, i ll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chistiana

Beeahappy1- how did the scan go hun? Hope everything is much much better!

Who else had a scan today?

afm- 9w1d today, had my 3rd scan, bean measures exactly 9w1d, hb 166 and growing well 2.5cm! So sososososoosososo happy! Dr suggested we meet again in 3 weeks for the pap a but i told him he's crazy and i ll just drive myself crazy and booked another scan in 2 weeks 2 days!!Cant wait!!!Ow and bought terrible fig yogurts and kiwis...eeeekkkkk let see whether this works!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana -- yay for another good scan! :happydance:


----------



## Beeahappy1

Nostress- Hang in there...it is a good sign that you have no cramping. I will pray for you and your little bean:flower:

Chistiana - Thanks for asking.....:flower:

I had a very busy weekend with my family....goodtimes.:winkwink: My pregnancy symptoms were intense this weekend...sore boobs, nausea. I thought it was strange, given the U/S last week when the sac was too small to measure. I woke up early Sunday morning with some mild cramps and passed a blood clot about the size of a nickel. Honestly, I felt a bit of relief, thinking that I had started a natural m/c. I am totally wanting to avoid a dnc!!! Oddly, the cramps went away...no bleeding...no spotting...just clear discharge. Hum?? So this morning, I went to my OB for a scan and the sac is measuring 5 weeks (it has grown) , no baby. I am 9 weeks 3 days by dates. My OB asked if there was ANY chance my dates were wrong. No. Then she told me she was sure I would miscarry, but couldn't say when. She offered a DNC or medication to induce a M/C. I turned them both down. I am willing to wait it out a few more weeks, and enjoy the time I have with my little bean. I told her that I choose not to take the progesterone, and she agreed with my reasoning and decision. I asked her what the deal was with the blood clot, and she didn't know.

I am not sad. I am SO pissed at my situation and my old eggs!!!!! If this pregnancy isn't going to work out, I need my body to just let go. This is the same exact thing that happened with my last M/C. :growlmad:

So sorry about the rant........I have a 'mommy night' tonight and I am going to do some shopping therapy and Starbucks. I need it:winkwink:


----------



## lilmamatoW

nostress--I have my fingers xed for you. Hope all goes well with your scan on Wednesday.

Beeahappy--I am so sorry, hun, for what you are going through. Words are never enough...but prayers going out for you and yours.:hugs:

Christiana--Great news on the scan! I had a scan today today too. Everything looks good! :thumbup: So relieved and happy. The baby actually measured one day ahead from last time, but dr is going to keep my due date for June 16 and she already scheduled a c-section for June 11 (my first was born by c-section after 16 hours of failed induction...baby and her head were way too big for me...it should be noted that I am little, 5'1", and my husband is very very large --as in 6'8" or over 2 meters for those of you on a metric system). HB was 166 and scan photo of my little one is attached...or at least I am going to attempt to attach it.

So thankful for this little one.
 



Attached Files:







9w2d.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Anna Purna

Bee: :hugs: So sorry, hon. It's really not fair, is it?
Have you considered going to a fertility specialist? Maybe they can help figure out what's going on. Take care of yourself today. A little shopping spree sounds nice. :hugs:

Lil: Nice scan picture! Wow, that's quite a height difference between you and DH! :shock: I'm 5'5'' and DH is 6'3'' so I kind of relate - I like looking up! 

Christiana: Any scan photos????

Nostress: Spotting sounds scary, especially if they can't tell you why it's happening. You should just try to focus on the fact that you've seen a healthy bean and the doctors didn't see any signs of trouble. Good luck on Wednesday!

Kaboom: Sorry you have to wait so long for your scan. The wait is the worst part. Hang in there!

TTC: Love the scan picture!

:hi: Hello to everyone else!

AFM: I've booked my 12 week ultrasound for next Monday (the 21st). So excited yet sooooo nervous! :wacko:
They will be doing the nuchal translucency test as well as the blood test for down's - anyone else planning to get this done? 
I've had cramps for the last couple of days, making me worry myself sick. Anyone else getting cramps this far along? ARGH!!!


----------



## PitaKat

Oh Beeahappy1, I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for you :hugs: I do hope you enjoy the shopping spree and coffee


----------



## nostress

Bee - I am sorry that it's not happening the way you had hoped, mean blood clot getting your hopes up! I hope you are alright and find solace in your support system here as well as in your shopping and Starbucks! After my miscarriage I bought a bunch of bras and undies and lingerie I was going to wait to buy till after my body blew up from pregnancy.... But after losing the baby I thought, why wait?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

nostress said:


> I suppose the time has come for me to update... I've been avoiding posting because I wanted to have wonderful, reassuring news to post first... But I need the support. And I hate feeling depressed, perhaps writing this all down will somehow help.
> 
> On Friday, my husband and I were off work and decided to make the journey to downtown DC to sight see with our 2 year old and our best friends. After walking around, chasing my little girl, carrying her, playing with her, looking at museums and having fun, I went to the bathroom and notice some pink mucus on the toilet paper. I immediately told DH and we decided it was time to go back. Once we arrive at our temp lodging I called my ob... closed for the holiday, so I called the ER, who, after hearing my history suggested I go to the nearest ER, only 1 mile away. Though it was only a bit of pink on the toilet paper, it was still there every time I wiped, and this is EXACTLY how my first miscarriage started. However that time, I waited 4-5 days to go in to the doctor. So within 3 hours of the first sight of pink spotting I got my first ultrasound... Healthy baby measuring 2 days bigger than my LMP suggested! (I was supposed to be 7w4d, baby was measuring at 7w6d) They couldn't see much through the belly ultrasound so they had to do a transvaginal, they saw arm buds, leg buds, yolk sack and heartbeat of 161! I was told my cervix was completely closed and that they couldn't tell where the discharge was coming from, just to stay on pelvic rest (which I have been on for the past 3 weeks anyways, of my own accord). So here I am driving home, happy with my baby pictures and having heard the heartbeat.
> 
> Saturday morning I woke up... went to the bathroom and noticed the discharge had changed, it was no longer a pink mucus but a dark red discharge, a bit more runny than mucus with little tiny... pieces... like toilet paper that got dipped in red juice and broken apart into tiny pieces (but this wasn't old toilet paper). So I worry again, call my ob, still closed. Call the ER, because there was a change in the discharge I was asked to go in again. This time I drove 35 miles to the my hospital, where I get my prenatal care and went to that ER. After taking blood, getting an IV, and my rhogam shot (I'm RH negative), the doc came in and did the belly ultrasound, all he said was, well your kidney bean is still in there. They didn't want to do another transvaginal ultrasound because that may have been why my spotting had increased, so they said, there's pretty much not much else they could do for me because I am so early on, couldn't tell me where the blood was coming from or why. And sent me home, not on bedrest but on pelvic rest again.
> 
> So today is Monday... my first REAL ultrasound appointment is this Wednesday, and I am of course keeping it, hoping to see my baby's heartbeat again... hoping beyond hope everything is alright. It sucks that the doctors can't tell me much. I am not having any cramping worse than what I have been having, just more pressure, but I also haven't had a good bowel movement in about 5 days... so that could be why. Fun constipation. The spotting has turned brown, still not filling a whole pad, even in 24 hours. Still has the little "pieces" in there... nothing big but... still there.
> 
> Now I'm on wait... worried, depressed. Ugh. I just keep looking at my pictures from the transvaginal ultrasound on Friday and using that to keep me from being in despair. My beautiful baby, arm buds, leg buds, yolk sack and heartbeat of 161. I'll scan them soon so you all can see.
> 
> Thanks for reading, I just needed to share.

Praying all goes well Wednesday.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Beeahappy1- how did the scan go hun? Hope everything is much much better!
> 
> Who else had a scan today?
> 
> afm- 9w1d today, had my 3rd scan, bean measures exactly 9w1d, hb 166 and growing well 2.5cm! So sososososoosososo happy! Dr suggested we meet again in 3 weeks for the pap a but i told him he's crazy and i ll just drive myself crazy and booked another scan in 2 weeks 2 days!!Cant wait!!!Ow and bought terrible fig yogurts and kiwis...eeeekkkkk let see whether this works!

Chistiana: Glad all is going well with your little bean!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Beeahappy1 said:


> Nostress- Hang in there...it is a good sign that you have no cramping. I will pray for you and your little bean:flower:
> 
> Chistiana - Thanks for asking.....:flower:
> 
> I had a very busy weekend with my family....goodtimes.:winkwink: My pregnancy symptoms were intense this weekend...sore boobs, nausea. I thought it was strange, given the U/S last week when the sac was too small to measure. I woke up early Sunday morning with some mild cramps and passed a blood clot about the size of a nickel. Honestly, I felt a bit of relief, thinking that I had started a natural m/c. I am totally wanting to avoid a dnc!!! Oddly, the cramps went away...no bleeding...no spotting...just clear discharge. Hum?? So this morning, I went to my OB for a scan and the sac is measuring 5 weeks (it has grown) , no baby. I am 9 weeks 3 days by dates. My OB asked if there was ANY chance my dates were wrong. No. Then she told me she was sure I would miscarry, but couldn't say when. She offered a DNC or medication to induce a M/C. I turned them both down. I am willing to wait it out a few more weeks, and enjoy the time I have with my little bean. I told her that I choose not to take the progesterone, and she agreed with my reasoning and decision. I asked her what the deal was with the blood clot, and she didn't know.
> 
> I am not sad. I am SO pissed at my situation and my old eggs!!!!! If this pregnancy isn't going to work out, I need my body to just let go. This is the same exact thing that happened with my last M/C. :growlmad:
> 
> So sorry about the rant........I have a 'mommy night' tonight and I am going to do some shopping therapy and Starbucks. I need it:winkwink:

Bee: I'm so sorry for what you are going through. Prayers sent.:hugs:


----------



## nostress

Here are my happy ultrasound pics taken on Friday at 7w4d... Baby was measuring at 7w6d! :happydance: Love my baby! Now I just need to will him/her to survive, let's keep that heart beating baby!
 



Attached Files:







Baby at 7w4d.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6









Baby at 7w4d pic 2.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6









Baby at 7w4d pic 3.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kelzyboo

That is an amazing, clear scan pic!! Glad baby is well!

I had mine today, baby measures 8+ and all is well, my pic isn't that clear though lol looks like a blob! x


----------



## LittleBird

Beeahappy1 said:


> My pregnancy symptoms were intense this weekend...sore boobs, nausea. I thought it was strange, given the U/S last week when the sac was too small to measure. I woke up early Sunday morning with some mild cramps and passed a blood clot about the size of a nickel. Honestly, I felt a bit of relief, thinking that I had started a natural m/c. I am totally wanting to avoid a dnc!!! Oddly, the cramps went away...no bleeding...no spotting...just clear discharge. Hum?? So this morning, I went to my OB for a scan and the sac is measuring 5 weeks (it has grown) , no baby. I am 9 weeks 3 days by dates. My OB asked if there was ANY chance my dates were wrong. No. Then she told me she was sure I would miscarry, but couldn't say when. She offered a DNC or medication to induce a M/C. I turned them both down. I am willing to wait it out a few more weeks, and enjoy the time I have with my little bean. I told her that I choose not to take the progesterone, and she agreed with my reasoning and decision. I asked her what the deal was with the blood clot, and she didn't know.
> 
> I am not sad. I am SO pissed at my situation and my old eggs!!!!! If this pregnancy isn't going to work out, I need my body to just let go. This is the same exact thing that happened with my last M/C. :growlmad:
> 
> So sorry about the rant........I have a 'mommy night' tonight and I am going to do some shopping therapy and Starbucks. I need it:winkwink:

I'm sorry, bee! :hugs:

I understand what you're saying about waiting it out to see what happens. And I understand being mad and feeling betrayed by your body. It stinks when we don't know what's happening. I hope the evening out helped you feel a little better.



lilmamatoW said:


> I had a scan today today too. Everything looks good! :thumbup: So relieved and happy. The baby actually measured one day ahead from last time, but dr is going to keep my due date for June 16 and she already scheduled a c-section for June 11 (my first was born by c-section after 16 hours of failed induction...baby and her head were way too big for me...it should be noted that I am little, 5'1", and my husband is very very large --as in 6'8" or over 2 meters for those of you on a metric system). HB was 166 and scan photo of my little one is attached...or at least I am going to attempt to attach it.

Glad your scan went well! I had two c-sections as well, and I'm 4'11". So I guess this will be my third c-section. It's not usually easy to deliver twins naturally, anyway, so it makes sense. My DH is 5'8", so neither one of us are big, but I never progressed after 18 hours and my water broke before I even got to the hospital so they wanted the baby to be born ASAP to reduce risk of infection.



Anna Purna said:


> AFM: I've booked my 12 week ultrasound for next Monday (the 21st). So excited yet sooooo nervous! :wacko:
> They will be doing the nuchal translucency test as well as the blood test for down's - anyone else planning to get this done?
> I've had cramps for the last couple of days, making me worry myself sick. Anyone else getting cramps this far along? ARGH!!!

Anna, Monday will be here very soon! I am planning on getting the NT test done, I have with all mine so far and the results always came back normal. I'm not sure whether we'd do additional testing, that's something DH and I would have to discuss if/when the time comes.

The cramps could be round ligament pain, or due to constipation, there are lots of things that could cause it.



nostress said:


> Bee - I am sorry that it's not happening the way you had hoped, mean blood clot getting your hopes up! I hope you are alright and find solace in your support system here as well as in your shopping and Starbucks! After my miscarriage I bought a bunch of bras and undies and lingerie I was going to wait to buy till after my body blew up from pregnancy.... But after losing the baby I thought, why wait?

I signed up for laser hair removal under my arms after my 1st miscarriage. My BFF told me to do something I wouldn't have been able to do if I were pregnant, and it was the first thing I thought of!



kelzyboo said:


> I had mine today, baby measures 8+ and all is well, my pic isn't that clear though lol looks like a blob! x

Congrats on a good scan and a healthy baby!


----------



## kaboom

beeahappy - im so sorry hun ((hugs))

lilmama & ttc - congrats on your scans love your pics :happydance:

christiana & kelzyboo - congrats on your scans :thumbup:

notress - love your pics and good luck for weds xx

Anna Purna - Im still getting cramps too think its just everything in there stretching. Ill be getting the tests too but don't think id have the amnio if the other tests came back bad. I know there's only like a 1 % chance of mc with it but to me thats still too high


----------



## chistiana

Annapurna...yayyyy for 12 week scan...i think once this is out of the way you re going to feel much more relaxed! I did the tests you mentioned with my son and it gave me odd of 1 in 64000 so i knew i wouldnt need an amnio...i m doing them again if/when we make it to 12 weeks!I am not as far as you are (9w3d) but still get lots of cramps..asked the dr yesterday he said it's normal and probably not all growth cramps could also be gas or constipation!!I ll try to upload a pic of my scan!!

Lil- lovely picture...your bean looks a lot more like a little person than mine does...the angle we got makes it look like a little ball!Wow how big was your first born??

Beeahaapy1- I am so sorry hun...it must be so hard and so frustrating to have to wait it all out but i think the natural option is better...i ve had 2 d&c and the dr told me both times a natural mc is much easier on the body. I hope it happens soon hun so that you can start fresh. Please feel free to pm me if you need to talk. I have to admit the shopping spree and starbucks sounds a good plan for me! Lots of hugs!

To all the other lovely ladies...hope you re having a fab day!

Ok here i go trying to upload my blob!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilmamatoW

chistiana said:


> Lil- lovely picture...your bean looks a lot more like a little person than mine does...the angle we got makes it look like a little ball!Wow how big was your first born??

Christiana--what a lovely picture of a blob! My first born was 8lb3oz and 21.5 inches at 39 weeks. My dr did not want me to go to 40 weeks because of a concern that I would have a 9+lb baby...it's probably a valid concern (oh and at our 32 week scan her head measured in the 95th percentile). So, I am okay with scheduling a c-section...I have no illusions that I am going to be able to squeeze a basketball out of a straw! :haha: To this day, my little girl has a humungous head.

Well, today is the day. I found out about my MMC at 9w4d in January...and today is 9w4d for me. Still nervous, but I think this might be the first milestone to get past.


----------



## nostress

My appt went really well! Baby has grown since my first ER visit and looks healthy, heartbeat is even stronger from 161 to 184 bpm! So I'm pretty happy right now!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana -- I love the ultrasound pic!

lilmama -- Congratulations on making it to this personal milestone of yours. I hope you have many more successful milestones ahead of you!

nostress -- Good to hear that everything's going well with the baby!

Ladies, I have my first OB/GYN appointment tomorrow and I'm a little scared. I will probably get another ultrasound so hopefully everything is going well with the babies!


----------



## lilmamatoW

nostress said:


> My appt went really well! Baby has grown since my first ER visit and looks healthy, heartbeat is even stronger from 161 to 184 bpm! So I'm pretty happy right now!

Great news, nostress!


----------



## kaboom

chistiana - your pics lovely hun :thumbup:

lilmama -- congrats you've made it to your milestone hope you have many more in front of you 

nostress -- thats brilliant news :happydance:

littlebird - good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Beeahappy1

I am loving all the great pics!!!!! Look at those little ones!!!:happydance:

Littlebird - Hope everything goes great today!

Nostress - Great news!! Congrats!!!


I am still in a holding pattern. Nothing has started just yet. I am still having very strong pregnancy symptoms, so it will be awhile yet. I have an appointment on Monday for a repeat scan. 

I am SO glad that I found this site. I am thankful for all of your support. My DH and I have not told a soul about our losses, not even when we had a DNC. SO, besides our OB, you all are it! We didn't tell our children because we didn't want to get their hopes up. My DH doesn't really want to talk at all about this or any of our pregnancies that ended in a loss. I felt all alone until I found this site. So, again, I want to thank each and every one of you:flower:


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, bee. It was yesterday, and things went well. Two little babies in there with strong heartbeats, just like I hoped. I made myself so upset about the appointment ahead of time, that I was in a little shock once I realized that things were OK. The doctor was also very nice and reassuring, I'm glad I decided to go to him.

I'm glad you found this site, too! It's no fun feeling like you're alone in all this. In an ideal world, none of us would have any difficulties with our pregnancies. But since that isn't always the case, it is good to be able to become friends with people who understand what you're going through. I hope your DH is able to work through the losses in his own way, I'm sure it hurts. But until he's able to talk about it, it's best for you to have someone you can talk to! Thank you for trusting us with your story!


----------



## chistiana

Hello ladies, sorry i ve been away for a while. 
Lil- i m so glad you went past that milestone...every new milestone will be a lovely new surprise from now on!Wow your girl was huge! My boy was born 4lbs at 38w4d and it hurt like hell!

Nostress- glad your appt went great hun..bring on the next great one!

Litllebird- how great is it to see 2 little babies waving at you....!!

Beeahappy1- i can totally understand what you're saying hun...with our first 2 losses although we'd told like everyone i didnt want to talk to anyone and so bnb was my psychotherapy..this time round we havent told a soul about our bean (scared that they will judge since i never got af between last mc and BFP) so all you here are the only ones i can share my happiness and worries about. I hope you re feeling a little bit better girl and that you have all the support possible here and at home.

afm- had horrible lower back pain the last couple of days so i worked my self worried and called my dr....i think he was a little annoyed at me but i dont care. He says it's just muscles but i still went online and read lots of scary things so i m asking you...does anyone ever experience lots of lower back pain? i dont mean it's excruciating but i do have to walk in a funny way to fell better.


----------



## Tisiphonie

Sorry for disappearing ladies, I've had my head in the sand waiting for tomorrow's scary MFM appointment.

kaboom - I'm on baby aspirin and Lovenox and haven't been diagnosed with a clotting disorder, it's just suspected. And like you, I don't know if that's why, but I'm past my two MMCs (although I've carried to 26 weeks with my son). YAY for reaching milestones!!

nostress - I am so sorry you're going through this :( It sounds like you may have a SCH. I've never had one but they are fairly common and cause bleeds like this and baby is typically just fine. So happy to hear about your scan results!!

chistiana - YAY YAY YAY for your great scan!!!!! No back pain yet but I had it with my son quite a bit. Lower back pain is only a problem if it's paired with cramps and bleeding. Sounds to me like your body is adjusting to that little one!

Bee - Huge ((((HUGS)))). It took 3 weeks from me finding out with my first MMC for my body to let go. It felt like it took forever, but I am so glad I did it naturally. Thinking of you.

lilmamatoW - YAY for the great scan!!! I didn't even know they could schedule any appointments this far in advance! I'm glad they are taking good care of you!!

Anna Purna - I'm not getting the NT scan, however, I am going in for a u/s and will be 11+6 so right where you are. Hoping that everything is great for us both tomorrow! Very nervous here too and I've been a wreck all day.

kelzyboo - YAY on the great scan too!!!! So happy that everything went well for you!

LittleBird - YAY YAY YAY! I too have spent every single appointment in shock as they tell me of course everything's okay! What a wonderful way to start into the holiday season!

Going in to the MFM tomorrow morning at 9EST. This is my first time seeing him and they're doing a scan. I'm terrified. I'll be 11+6 and with the last three scans being fantastic I really don't have any reason to worry, but we all know about the fear that goes with this type of thing. Hoping that all goes well and I can go through Thanksgiving with a little more of a smile on my face. I've been a sobbing wreck all day and when I visited the cemetery I spent so much time saying I'm sorry to the three I've lost, feeling like I've failed them and terrified that I'll have to bury a fourth. Please please please please let tomorrow go okay...


----------



## Anna Purna

Tisi: Yes, it's a big day for both of us tomorrow. I'm quite nervous myself - I don't know how I'll deal if we discover it's a MMC tomorrow, especially since we've already seen a heartbeat at 7 weeks. 
I'm sorry you had such an emotional day, but please don't believe that you've failed your babies. :hugs: Your ultrasound is going to be great tomorrow, and hey, mine's at 9EST, too! :happydance: Please post your photos as soon as you can!

Chistiana: I've had back pain as well. I think it's because I've been sleeping differently...:shrug: Don't look too much into what the evil internet says, though. Google always makes me feel terrible.

Bee: How are you doing? Any progress? Hope you're feeling Ok... :hugs: I too am thankful for this site - I didn't tell anyone except a couple of close friends about our losses and our current pregnancy, so it's been a relief being able to talk about my fears with women who truly understand.

Littlebird & Nostress: :happydance: Great news on the ultrasounds!

:hi: Hello to everyone else! 

AFM: 12w2d ultrasound tomorrow morning. EEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKK!!!!! :wacko::cry:[-o&lt;


----------



## kaboom

good luck for today tisi and anna hope your scans go well xx

nothing new to report from me still waiting on my scan date yet


----------



## chistiana

Tisi and annapurna...i can totally feel your nerves but i m also 100% everything will be more than fine!you ve had no probs with your pg till now and nothing to suggest something's wrong so i m sure we ll be looking at some gorgeous bean faces tomorrow!!! Tisi...i say goodnight to my 2 angels everynight and ask then to look after their brother/sister , yours will also be looking after you!best of luck to both of you!


----------



## Anna Purna

I am so in love. I still can't believe it.
Blobby McGee (our nickname for baby) was moving and rolling around, saw a strong heartbeat, saw hands, feet and even his brain! Wow, wow, wow. He measured 12w5d, so a few days ahead. Also, the NT was 1.7, which the technician said was very good. :happydance:
I could've laid there all day, watching my baby move. How amazing. :cloud9:

Tisi: So excited for you! Can't wait to see your pics!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound_21nov2011.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LittleBird

Anna -- Yay for a great scan! :happydance:

I am so glad everything went well and the NT test results were very good!


----------



## lizbif

Anna-what a relief! So glad your scan went well!

I have my NT scan this Wednesday. It has been a month since I have seen my dr, and I am beyond nervous!


----------



## Tisiphonie

Anna purna - yay yay yay!!!! What fantastic and amazing news and how fun to watch those acrobatics!!!! Congrats mama!!!

Posting from my phone secretly at work. My little dragon's hb was 170 today and measured 12w1d min (she said 12 1/2 weeks) so at least 2 days ahead of schedule! Lots of bicycle kicks and playing with its face which was so cute! Got a plan from the MFM too and will go back at 19 weeks for the anatomy scan. So relieved!!!!!!! Will post more later :)


----------



## LittleBird

Tisiphonie -- Good to hear you had a great scan! :happydance:


----------



## teardrop

Hi...I am also due in June 2012. Congrats to you! I've had 4 m/c unfortunately. I am nervous but its only understandable. It hard to not be happy tho. I've made it further now that 3 of the 4 so we are a bit more hopeful now. I hope everything works out for you!!!


----------



## Beeahappy1

So...I had another scan today and the sac has grown but has changed shape. My OB said she saw a bit of bruising on one side and suspects that it won't be long now. She offered a DNC again. Again I said no. Have my fingers crossed and hope that nature will take its course soon. 

I hate to admit that I am thinking of this now...but I really want to find a new OB. She has the compassion of a carrot. As far as supporting our wishes for another child, well, she just doesn't seem to. I do not think she understands how determined we are. I am not ready to throw in the towel as far as TTC, but I don't think that I want to go back to this practice. Did anyone change their OB after MC? Are you feeling like it was a good decision? I would appriciate your advise.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Bee--I am so sorry honey that you have been going through this. :hugs::hugs: I think that you have to go with the dr with whom you are the most comfortable. Also, at this point, I would think that your dr would offer you testing as you have had multiple losses so that you can get to the bottom of the matter. I did not change practices but if you feel like you are not getting the compassion, empathy and treatment you require, don't stay with this practice any longer. Take care of yourself...:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

teardrop said:


> Hi...I am also due in June 2012. Congrats to you! I've had 4 m/c unfortunately. I am nervous but its only understandable. It hard to not be happy tho. I've made it further now that 3 of the 4 so we are a bit more hopeful now. I hope everything works out for you!!!

Welcome, teardrop! Good luck. It looks like we're coming to the end of the first trimester, so I am hoping that will give all of us some more reassurance soon!



Beeahappy1 said:


> So...I had another scan today and the sac has grown but has changed shape. My OB said she saw a bit of bruising on one side and suspects that it won't be long now. She offered a DNC again. Again I said no. Have my fingers crossed and hope that nature will take its course soon.
> 
> I hate to admit that I am thinking of this now...but I really want to find a new OB. She has the compassion of a carrot. As far as supporting our wishes for another child, well, she just doesn't seem to. I do not think she understands how determined we are. I am not ready to throw in the towel as far as TTC, but I don't think that I want to go back to this practice. Did anyone change their OB after MC? Are you feeling like it was a good decision? I would appriciate your advise.

I am sorry that the scan didn't give you better news. :hugs:

I switched doctors after the two miscarriages. Not because of the doctor, but the office staff. I had one too many conversations where the lady giving me my test results was so rude that I just couldn't bear to think of going back there again. Actually, they wanted to follow my hCG down to 0 after the 2nd miscarriage, but I just stopped going back.

I just met my new doctor on Thurs., recommended by a friend, and I can't even tell you how happy I was after our first appointment. He was very kind and reassuring. Before him, I was dealing with a FS, recommended by the same friend. She did so much to help me have a good, strong ovulation and never made me feel silly for coming to her for help.

Sometimes, you just need a fresh start!


----------



## lilmamatoW

teardrop said:


> Hi...I am also due in June 2012. Congrats to you! I've had 4 m/c unfortunately. I am nervous but its only understandable. It hard to not be happy tho. I've made it further now that 3 of the 4 so we are a bit more hopeful now. I hope everything works out for you!!!

Hi teardrop...welcome! Hopeful with you!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Anna Purna said:


> I am so in love. I still can't believe it.
> Blobby McGee (our nickname for baby) was moving and rolling around, saw a strong heartbeat, saw hands, feet and even his brain! Wow, wow, wow. He measured 12w5d, so a few days ahead. Also, the NT was 1.7, which the technician said was very good. :happydance:
> I could've laid there all day, watching my baby move. How amazing. :cloud9:
> 
> Tisi: So excited for you! Can't wait to see your pics!

Glad that you had a great scan and beable to see your little one move and roll around!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tisiphonie said:


> Anna purna - yay yay yay!!!! What fantastic and amazing news and how fun to watch those acrobatics!!!! Congrats mama!!!
> 
> Posting from my phone secretly at work. My little dragon's hb was 170 today and measured 12w1d min (she said 12 1/2 weeks) so at least 2 days ahead of schedule! Lots of bicycle kicks and playing with its face which was so cute! Got a plan from the MFM too and will go back at 19 weeks for the anatomy scan. So relieved!!!!!!! Will post more later :)

Glad everything is going well and that you got to see your little one playing with his or hers face!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

teardrop said:


> Hi...I am also due in June 2012. Congrats to you! I've had 4 m/c unfortunately. I am nervous but its only understandable. It hard to not be happy tho. I've made it further now that 3 of the 4 so we are a bit more hopeful now. I hope everything works out for you!!!

Congrats and glad to hear that you are further along in your pregnancy!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Beeahappy1 said:


> So...I had another scan today and the sac has grown but has changed shape. My OB said she saw a bit of bruising on one side and suspects that it won't be long now. She offered a DNC again. Again I said no. Have my fingers crossed and hope that nature will take its course soon.
> 
> I hate to admit that I am thinking of this now...but I really want to find a new OB. She has the compassion of a carrot. As far as supporting our wishes for another child, well, she just doesn't seem to. I do not think she understands how determined we are. I am not ready to throw in the towel as far as TTC, but I don't think that I want to go back to this practice. Did anyone change their OB after MC? Are you feeling like it was a good decision? I would appriciate your advise.

I'm sorry that you have to go through this. I would find a doctor that you are confortable with, they will listen to you and help you out find out what is causing your MC's so next time you will beable to have a happy healthy full term pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Tisi and Annapurna---yayayayyayayayayay for great scans both of you! only logged in to see those pics...tisi we're expecting yours!!!Ow now you've put me in the mood, cant wait for my next scan even though i ll still be nervous about it!!!

Liz- hello, how far along are you? so happy this time seems much more hopeful..hope you reach every new milestone!

Bee- so sorry you have to go through this AND have and unsympathetic OB. Before i got pg with my son (hadnt suffered a mc yet) i had a surgery to remove a septum in my uterus and was happy with the OB that did it. But when i went in for my first scan he was so distant and seemed to be in such a hurry...i had all these questions for him and he just waved them all down...i changed OB straight away and my new one has been extremely good and sympathetic and i woudnt change him for nothing. I think if i were you i d change...you should feel your OB is like your very good friend not some non-understanding a.s. Sorry about the rant but i think these people should take up some psychology course before dealing with grieving or pg women. Hugs


----------



## PitaKat

So last night, as we're laying in bed, my hubby asked me how far along I was that day (he asks every couple days lol) and then says to me, "I still worry about having another miscarriage... Do you think that's normal?" I said "Yeah, I still worry about that sometimes too." 

It's the first time he's brought it up, out of the blue. I thought it would make me sad. But instead, I feel good knowing that he can share his worries with me.


----------



## Beeahappy1

I am so glad I waited it out....I started to MC yesterday. It started in the afternoon. I know it is a process but I am looking forward to a fresh start. Praying that it will be complete, and no intervention will be needed. I told my hubby about it last night and he gave me lots of extra kisses at bedtime.


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat, sounds like you two are doing really well talking about things! It is normal to be scared, but it should get easier.

Bee, I'm glad it is happening on its own. Sometimes the intervention can be so harsh. Hopefully it will finish on its own, too. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Pita- it is soooo much better when you can share your worries and not feel like you have to do all the worrying on your own. I try not to tell my dh too much about my worries cause he tries to reassure me and this makes me mad!But at the same time i m happy he talks to me and i can talk to him if i need to!

Bee- although i m not one to talk (had to have a d&c both times) they say it is much safer to try straight after (if you feel like you want to) a natural mc than with a d&c. I m glad it's started naturally hun, hopefully it wont take long and you will be back on the train very very soon!x

afm- i am 10w3d today and i ve kind of lost my very mild anyhow symptoms. I mean by breast was sore during w9 but now it just feels a bit fuller and that's just that. Do you think it's normal? It's freaking me out a bit, i still have a week for my next appt and the damn doppler is nowhere to be seen!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana -- I think it's normal for symptoms to come and go. I have started having a couple of days here and there when I have felt better, and it scares me, too! :)

My doppler just arrived in the mail and I tried it out, but I think it's still a little too early to be hearing anything. At least, that's what I'm telling myself!


----------



## Beeahappy1

Holy S M O K E!!!!! OMG!! I just had a *HUGE *relelation and I am stunned.

Have any of you ever had uterine or cervical polyps????

Maybe I am grasping at straws but......

I mentioned in my earlier posts that I:

-have a severly tilted uterus
-had a blighted ovum in Feb. of this year (or so we thought until we got the pathology report, there was in fact, a baby)
- I had a dnc for that MC and couldn't leave my home for 2 weeks due to bleeding and passing softball sized blood clots. (The U/S tech at the ER told me that he thought it was strange that my uterus was filled with so many clots.)

With my current pregnancy, I have had severe bleeding after sex, lasting up to 2 1/2 weeks. My OB looked, said the sac was too small to measure one week then measured 5 wks old the following week, and this past Monday, she told me it was more peanut shaped, slightly longer, 1.63 cm by .63 cm and she saw bruising. Last Saturday I woke up with cramps and passed a nickel sized blood clot. We had sex Thursday and I began spotting again (Was not too suprized.) The bleeding got heavier yesterday, slight cramps, but no liver like clots or tissue. (for those of you that have had a natural m/c, you know what I am talking about) This morning, I had slight cramps, and watery, bloody discharge. Guess what? The cramps have stopped and no more blood. WTH!?!?! I felt my cervex and it is slightly open, with a polyp hanging out!!!

I have been having strong pregnancy symptoms, including today, with sore boobs, nausea, and lower back pain.

Prior to this pregnancy, and the last, I would wake up in the middle of the night and pass a blood clot right after mid-cycle. Sometimes I would have severe pain about a week after ovulation, and couldn't do much for a day or two. Sometimes it has been painful after sex. We practice FAM, I was suprized at it taking 6 months or more to concieve but chalked it up to age.
(ALL signs of polyps!!!)

I seriously think that many of the problems we have TCC are due to polyps!!!!!!

I am SO confused. I am thinking about going to a new OB, ASAP!!!! Whether this pregnancy ends in a MC or not, I have to know what the heck is happening to me.


PS Sorry about the mega long post and rant. :)


----------



## Anna Purna

Bee: :hugs: Take good care of yourself. I hope you are able to heal both physically and emotionally, and are able to try again as soon as possible.
We're still here if you need to talk it through, of course. :friends:

Chistiana: My symptoms disappeared for almost a week (6weeks to 7 weeks), then reappeared. Then, they faded at around 9 weeks and never really came back that strongly. The only consistent symptom I had was fatigue. 
So yes, it's totally normal for symptoms to come and go. Please, don't worry!

Teardrop: :hi: Welcome! How far along are you now?

PitaKat: That's a nice moment to share with DH. I also have found it reassuring when my DH has talked about his fears and his excitement about us having a baby. It's so sweet!

LittleBird: Hmmm, I think it may be too early for the home doppler, unfortunately. Maybe in a week..? I can't wait to hear the heartbeat - hopefully it'll happen at my first midwife appointment tomorrow!!!:happydance:

:hi: How's everyone else doing today? 

AFM: I can feel the hormone change this week, as the placenta starts taking over. I feel less sick and more HUNGRY!! I really don't want to gain too much weight during this pregnancy, but if I keep up as I am now, I'm going to be huge! :munch: + :pizza: + :xmas14: = :mamafy:

I've also been getting more headaches. Anyone else?


----------



## kaboom

annapurna & tisi - great news about your scans :)

teardrop- welcome to the gang congrats on your pregnancy and so sorry for your losses :hugs:

pitakat - so glad to hear about your hubby opening up about his worries

bee - so sorry for everything your having to go through hope you get some answers soon xx

I can't believe ive made it to 11 weeks :happydance:


----------



## chistiana

Litllebird- ow you lucky lucky one....i want my doppler NOW!!!!But yes i do think i might still be early and i keep telling myself that when i get it if i dont hear the hb it's only because it's too early!!!!

Annapurna- ow thanks for that hun, this is so reassuring...every time i tell my dr that i ve lost my symptoms he says i m lucky but i m always worried...your post really relaxed me!Thanks! Hope you hear that hb very very soon!!!

Kaboom-yayayayyaya for 11 weeks...here's to another 29 healthy wonderful ones!!

Beeahappy1- I m not sure about polyps BUT my sister in law had polyps and the dr told her she'd have to have ll of them removed before she got pregnant as they could hurt the baby. She had them removed but they missed one and when she got pg she started bleeding quite heavily. The dr said it must have been the polyp but she still carried to term. Hope this helps and you find the truth behind your mc soon. Hopefully (as odd as it sounds) this is it and you can have it corrected and then enjoy a happy and healthy 9 month pg.


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hi everyone!
Kaboom: Happy 11 weeks! You're almost out of the 1st trimester! :happydance:

Chistiana: Glad my post helped calm you. I guess we should both feel lucky that our symptoms weren't too severe.

How's everyone else doing?

AFM: Had my first midwife appointment today, and it made it all feel so much more real. I'm REALLY pregnant. Oh, wow! :haha:
Hearing my baby's heartbeat was so wonderful. :cloud9: We even heard the baby moving around! 
Now I can see the desire to have a home doppler - it must be addictive!

Has anyone else heard their baby's heartbeat yet?


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi all :wave: Sorry I haven't posted in here for a while.

I had my 1st midwife appointment yesterday and she is going to refer to the consultant - at last! She said my scan may be changed as well but she will let me know.

She is worried about my blood pressure though, as it's very high. I have to get it taken again next week. Is there anything I can do to bring it down? :shrug:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Louise - avoid salty foods (including beverages!), eat a banana or two each day, and exercise....even just a brisk walk for 10, 20, or 30 minutes is better than nothing. Checking the sodium content on everything you eat is important if your blood pressure is high. Even things that you might think would be harmless, like vegetable juice, contain a ton of sodium. And sodium raises blood pressure. Also, if you do a google search, you can find lots of tips on lowering blood pressure naturally. Just make sure it doesn't include supplements or food that isn't safe to eat during pregnancy.
Good luck!!


----------



## chistiana

Annapurna- do you mean hearing it on home doppler? I heard it at w7 and w9 at my dr because we've been doing internal u/s every 2 weeks. I have my next scan on wednesday and since i cant really rely on my symptoms i cant wait to hear it again! Then on to 12weeks big check!!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

KahluaCupcake said:


> Louise - avoid salty foods (including beverages!), eat a banana or two each day, and exercise....even just a brisk walk for 10, 20, or 30 minutes is better than nothing. Checking the sodium content on everything you eat is important if your blood pressure is high. Even things that you might think would be harmless, like vegetable juice, contain a ton of sodium. And sodium raises blood pressure. Also, if you do a google search, you can find lots of tips on lowering blood pressure naturally. Just make sure it doesn't include supplements or food that isn't safe to eat during pregnancy.
> Good luck!!

Thanks I will do that!

Midwife phoned earlier to tell me I'm getting an extra scan at 15-16 weeks which is good news :thumbup:


----------



## ahsat017

Thank you for sharing these pictures! So cute, and gives hope to us all.


----------



## Beeahappy1

Hi everyone......

We lost our little angel today at 11 weeks 2 days. :cry: I am relieved it is over, so to speak. Now on with the healing. We are going to go to an RE and get thoroughly checked out (especially for polyps) before we TTC early next year.
I saw my OB on Friday and she actually told me she was sorry for our loss, for the first time in THREE mc. Wow. Anyways.....

I am VERY excited for all of the little beans on this thread that are doing so well. I can't wait to see the first baby bump photos!!! I probably won't post here anymore but I will look in on you all. Love and hugs...my best to all of you on a healthy, successful pregnancy:hugs: Thank you so much for your support over the past few weeks. You all helped make a very difficult time a bit easier to deal with.:flower:


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, bee. I'm sorry that it's happened, but I understand what you're saying about being relieved it's over. :hugs:

I am glad that your OB has expressed that she's sorry. Although it would have been appreciated earlier! And I'm also glad that you're taking it to the next stage. I really loved my FS and her nurse. They were so good to me and helped get tests done quickly and never made me feel like I was wasting time on the TTC journey. I hope you get the best care and you become pregnant with your rainbow baby soon!

You have supported everyone on here, too! It's not always easy to do that when experiencing loss, but you were so kind to all of us! Thank you for being part of this thread and you're always welcome here! Take care of yourself, post when and if you want to, and please tell us how things are going in your TTC efforts in the new year. I always say this, and I always mean it: there are so many people here on BnB who I have gotten to know and I want us to all end up with healthy pregnancies and babies in our arms. I hope I can see that happen for all of us!


----------



## Anna Purna

Bee: :hugs: So sorry hun. I double everything that LittleBird said. Take very good care of yourself, and I hope for nothing but the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

bee - im so sorry :hugs: take care of yourself hun wishing you all the best xx

Had some more spotting on fri and sat but because its not heavy their not too concerned and ive just to wait untill my scan next monday :(


----------



## lilmamatoW

Beeahappy1 said:


> Hi everyone......
> 
> We lost our little angel today at 11 weeks 2 days. :cry: I am relieved it is over, so to speak. Now on with the healing. We are going to go to an RE and get thoroughly checked out (especially for polyps) before we TTC early next year.
> I saw my OB on Friday and she actually told me she was sorry for our loss, for the first time in THREE mc. Wow. Anyways.....
> :flower:

So sorry for you, Bee! :cry: Please take care of yourself and surround yourself with others who will love you and care for you too. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Bee- i am very sorry hun, but you go check those polups and i m sure you ll have your precious little baby in the next year. Take care of yourself and remember a lost bay is a found angel.:hugs:

Kaboom- Dont worry too much hun, i know it's easier said than done but i d say if it was anything at 11 weeks it d be more than just the odd spotting here and there. Monday will be here soon!

Question for the ladies who have used a home fetal doppler before... We got ours in the post today (yayayayyaya soooo excited) and so i waited till my dh got home and ds in bed before we tried it. I seemed to get it right away but the monitor read something like 70 so after a while it hit me it was my own heartbeat ...duuuuhhhhh...:dohh:.anyway tried a little bit more and both me and dh had the earphones and we both heard at the same time a very fast little heartbeat under my strong loud one...it was much faster and we could definitely hear it but the lcd only registered mine. Do you think my loud stupid heartbeat is overpowering the little one's or what? Has it happened to any of you?


----------



## LittleBird

Chistiana, I haven't had mine for long, and I haven't successfully found anything but my own heartrate. :( The demos I have seen on YouTube show that you should change the angle to the side and up and down to get a better reading. Are you trying that?


----------



## PitaKat

Oh Bee, I'm so sorry. I'm glad you're going to get checked out, I really hope they can give you some answers. Take care of yourself, dear girl :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Littlebird...yesterday i was just rolling it over my belly but i tried it again this morning and tried pushing it a bit and changing the angles...i got a fast 135 heartbeat for about 5 seconds and then lost it and could only hear mine....i ve read you shouldnt try it for too long at a time so i will try for 2-3 minutes again tonight with my dh! The only comforting thing is that i have another scan tomorrow morning so even if i get freaked out today it wont be long before a definite hb or not (please please please be a definite hb!)


----------



## Tisiphonie

Sorry ladies for being AWOL. I went non-technological for just about all of our holiday weekend!

chistiana - Symptoms are definitely coming and going for me. I had almost a full week of no throwing up and then bam, throwing up for 2 days and then gone again. That's just an example! As for the doppler, you can find your own heartbeat, and you can also get the artery noise which is about 120-135. My baby's heartbeat was hiding under my own and at 13 weeks I can't get a reading either. But my OB was able to clock it somehow. We're still so early which is the problem. You can try to count it for 10 seconds and multiply it by 6 but at this point until your uterus pops out behind your bones it's too faint for that home doppler to get reliably. The only reason I know it was mine at all is because it sounded the same at the OBs!

LittleBird - I didn't hear mine until 12 weeks, and with my first, the midwife didn't even hear it until 14 weeks. Hopefully that makes you feel better. With this one, I wouldn't have even known that's what I was hearing unless the OB clocked it herself. It's hiding behind the bone and behind my own heartbeat. It almost sounds like two hearts beating together :)

Bee - Have you been tested for clotting issues? if you haven't, I think that should be your next step. That would answer the polyps and the clots that you are having. Huge (((HUGS))) and still thinking about you constantly. Hoping you have a very quick and peaceful journey to that next BFP. I am so so sorry.

Anna - I laughed at your hungry icons and then laughed harder because well, the cow is a bit skinny isn't it? LOL. So happy that you heard the baby and love that you're on cloud 9! What a wonderful place to be!

Kaboom - YAY on 11 weeks!!! Congrats!!

Louise - Find ways to destress, that's about the only way regarding blood pressure. See if they can take your bp AFTER your appointment. I notice that before the doppler/scans that mine is MUCH higher than normal and a friend had the same thing happen but they noticed that after the appointment it was much more normal.

AFM - 13 weeks today and yay 2nd trimester! I'm still freaked out about everything. My belly has lost a lot of the bloat so I just feel like I look smaller and my symptoms are going away which I know is normal but it feels so scary :( I don't go in again until next Thursday. May whip out the doppler tonight just for some measure of reassurance but even that's scary!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Bee- I'm so very sorry. Take care.:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Tisi, yay for 2nd tri! That is a big deal, girl!

It does make me feel better that you heard yours later. I'm not skinny, so I think my fluff is getting in the way. I figure as they get bigger I will be able to distinguish them, but for now I just wanted to hear something. I'll keep trying every few days. No need to freak out yet. :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey girls!
Tisi roll on 2nd trimester! I m so glad you re feeling better and as for the symptoms follow your own advice girl!!!


Littlebird keep looking every few days hun and dont worry at all,it s not only whether you re skinny or not, it s what angle uterus is at, whether baby is looking back or front, empty or full bladder etc etc 

Afm-found tha hb yesterday after poking around for 3-4 minutes at 160bpm so i went in today very very calm and relaxed! Saw our lo turning and tossing and waving and climbing all over the place, 180bpm and measuring exactly 11w3d as it sould! As you can imagine i ve got a huge grin on my face and cant wait for monday's big scan!i ll post a pic tonight as i m on my mob now!xo


----------



## LittleBird

Chistiana, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## chistiana

thanks hun...here it is..sorry for the bright light and the wrong angle!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-today.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone!

Chistiana: Yay! Great ultrasound pic! Isn't it exciting to see them move around and hear the heartbeat? :happydance: What type of doppler do you have?

LittleBird: Same Q - which doppler did you get? Have you found the heartbeats yet? I know that when my midwife found my heartbeat, it was in the center, then she moved quite a bit to the left and found the baby's. Also, she was about midway between my bellybutton and my pubic hair line. Good luck finding them! :thumbup:

Tisi: I'm in the 2nd trimester now, too! :happydance: Although, by UK standards we're still in the 1st...but I'd much rather say I'm in the 2nd. Also, I now differently than when I was in the 1st - I don't feel sick anymore and not as tired, but now I'm getting INSANE headaches that last almost all day. :growlmad:

How's everyone else feeling?

So, have you started telling people about your pregnancy?
We've slowly been telling people since our 12w ultrasound, but we haven't made a big announcement on Facebook or anything. I've gotten some really nice reactions from people...but I'm a little disappointed by some comments made by family members. My MIL, who is really excited, also said, "Hopefully you manage to make it to the end this time!" And, "I had all but given up hope that you would ever get pregnant again." :cry:
Also, my sister has got me totally freaked out - when I told her I'd be 17 weeks when I see her over Christmas, she said, "Oh, I lost my baby at 17 weeks. Be careful!" :wacko: I mean, REALLY?!? 
Anyways, I should just focus on the good reactions and NOT think about losing my baby. Admittedly, though, after talking to my sister I went on ebay and bought a doppler! Screw it, I want the reassurance! It should be here before I go away for Christmas...I hope!


----------



## LittleBird

Chistiana -- Aw, look at that perfect little baby!

Anna -- The doppler I got is the HI bebe fetal doppler, model number BT-200. It was recommended by some of the ladies I know from another thread. I'll try again using the instructions you wrote. Maybe I keep getting my own heartbeat because I'm staying towards the middle.

AFM, I'm still feeling pretty sick most days. Every once in awhile I'll have a good day, but I feel like I have to be pretty careful about what I eat and drink to keep the system balanced. It's a little stressful, wondering how my choices will affect me later!

I have my NT test and scan next Friday, so I think maybe I'll be more open about it after that. I mean, we've told so many people already, but I was thinking about putting something on Facebook. I never did with DS2 and I don't even know if Facebook existed with DS1 -- well, if it did I didn't know about it! :)

But it is fun to get people's reactions, as long as they're reasonably nice. Sorry your mom and sister handled things that way. I was talking to my grandma, who knows about the miscarriages, and she seems as scared as I do about things this time around, but I told her that things are definitely looking better than those two pregnancies, with the morning sickness and the beta numbers and ultrasounds. We're planning on having an ultrasound with my family over the holidays, but I said I didn't want to schedule it before next Friday's ultrasound. And she just said that she's been worried about me. My first reaction was to be upset, but I have shared the bad with her, so I understand what she's saying.

But I think I'm getting close to actually believing that things are going to be fine with the babies this time. I have constant reassurance that things are going well, with the sickness. And it's not too far until I have my next ultrasound, so once I get to that point, I'm just going to trust.


----------



## kaboom

chistiana - thats a lovely pic hun :)

annapurna - so sorry about you mil's and sister's reactions some people are just so dumb :growlmad:


----------



## PitaKat

Christiana, what a great of pic of your little bean! :thumbup:

Anna, so sorry about some people's comments! Really, have they no tact? Focus on the nice, excited reactions, girl :flower:

We actually started telling people after we saw the ultrasound at 9 and a half weeks. As soon as we told one person, it was a rush to tell everyone else (family and close friends), so no one's feelings would get hurt that they were told "last" or heard it second-hand, you know?


----------



## chistiana

Hi girls, thanks, i keep looking at that pic and grinning!

Annapurna- i got mine off ebay for 25euros including shipping, it's the baby sound B fetal doppler! Tried it again today cause i felt a bit sick (just needed an excuse really!) and found the hb within 2 minutes so i am very happy with it! So sorry your mil and sister reacted this way but people just dont think before they open it!! We actually havent told a soul because i actually know they will come up with things like "i think you should have waited after the mcs lets hope it is ok for that baby..". After my last mc all they could tell me to "make me feel better" was "you should have waited, we told you so". So this time round we re not telling anyone until christmas right after i have the cerclage put it!


----------



## nostress

Are dopplers really actually safe to use? My nurse friend told me while she was pregnant her birthing coach discouraged all expectant mothers against using home fetal dopplers. I have already found my baby's heartbeat with mine once, but how often is too often? Or is it safe at all? I was really surprised and ecstatic to get my baby's heartbeat with it so early, 10weeks, and I can't wait to hear it again, but I want to be sure that it's safe


----------



## chistiana

nostress i ve been thinking the exact same thing but 90% of everything i ve read online says it's safe as it emits no radiation and the sound cannot be picked up from humans or the baby in the uterus. The only thing i have read about using fetal dopplers with caution is that trying for too long each time might produce heat which might distress the baby. Mine actually says on the guidelines not to used it for more than 2-3 minutes per time so i usually take about 1-2 minutes to find it and then listen for another 30-40 secs and turn it off. One more thing i ve read is that in high risk pregnancies MW can do an ultrasound twice per week so that would definitely be ok too with the doppler. I ve been using mine every other day but i will try to cut it down to once every 3 days till i can actually feel my baby kick! If you do find anything else however, please please please share!


----------



## chistiana

ow and some MW discourage the use of dopplers because it can really freak you out if you cant find the hb and even though you might have already found it if the baby changes positions then there's a good chance you might not be able to hear it again sor some days...so imagine how stressed out you'd be even if you knew there was a chance this could happen...i know that if this happens to me i ll be a nerve wreck!


----------



## chistiana

nostress you ve put me thinking and searching...sorry for posting again and again but here's something i found 

"One of the main concerns with using these devices at home is that they are meant for professionals. It takes many years of training and practice to find and correctly identify a baby's heartbeat. 

Not being able to find your baby's heartbeat could cause you a lot of worry. You can't always be sure it is your baby's heartbeat you are hearing. It's very easy to pick up the sound of blood flowing through the placenta or your own vessels instead and mistake this for a heartbeat. This is why you're advised not to use a Doppler at home, because it could be falsely reassuring. 

From the point of view of the technology they use, fetal Dopplers are believed to be perfectly safe" 

Research continues!Hope you dont mind ladies!


----------



## nostress

Don't mind at all, thanks Christiana! I'll wait one more day, then try to hear it again! That'll be 3 days between attempts.


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Chistiana: :shock: I cannot believe that people said "told you so" after your last loss! How awful! There's no reason why getting pregnant right after a mc would put the new baby at risk. Argh! People really should just keep their mouths shut if they don't know what they're talking about!
Sorry, that just got me a little steamed! 

PitaKat: I only told two close friends very early on, and didn't want anyone else to know until we had the 12 week ultrasound...but then of course one of my friends let it slip to a couple of other people, so...
Most people know now and I'm happy with that. Other than the couple of unfortunate comments, everyone has been very enthusiastic and excited for us, which feels great. 
How have you been feeling this week?
p.s. I'm dying to know - what does the sign say that your son is holding in your picture? 

LittleBird: Feeling more and more reassured this week? Your ultrasound is so close! I can't wait to see the pictures! Having twins must be so exciting. :twinboys:


Hello to everyone else!!! 

AFM: I really suffered from headaches all week, but then this weekend I suddenly started to feel better and to have a lot more energy. I guess the 2nd trimester really has started for me! :happydance: 
I'm still feeling nervous and unsure, though. After taking my weekly 'bump' pic, I noticed that I haven't changed at all in the last 3 weeks, and of course this made me worry. Ack! When will the worrying end?!? :hissy:

Whether it'll help with the worrying or not, I ordered this doppler off ebay last week: https://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280553508863
Hopefully it doesn't take much longer to get here - I'm starting to go crazy with anxiety! 

I've attached my 'bump' pics from weeks 12, 13 and 14. Do you see a difference at all???
Anyone else feel like posting theirs???
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kaboom

Anna Purna said:


> I've attached my 'bump' pics from weeks 12, 13 and 14. Do you see a difference at all???
> Anyone else feel like posting theirs???

yeah i can see a difference hun :thumbup:

I've got my scan today really scared and ive not slept all night :(


----------



## chistiana

Annapurna ow hun you're really small i think and to be honest i cant really see a difference but that's good! With DS I wore the same jeans until i was 5 or 6 months old..no bump or anything...believe me, it s so much easier this way!!! So glad you're feeling better! Ow and ps: imagine those people who made that comment was my mum and brother and they love me to bits and pieces!!

Kaboom, good luck hun for today, everything will be perfect!!!!!

AFM- had my 12 week scan todayyyyy yayayyayayayay!!!! I should have been 12w1d but the u/s guy measured 11w5d but said this is perfectly normal (anyone experienced this before???) Everything else is measuring great! Ow and the dr casually said...."ow i see we've changed genders this time!" I was like "WWWWHHHHAAAAAAATTTT" and the other guy said "yap..it's xx"!!!!Soooooo excited....obviously it's not 100% sure (he said 80%) and obviously i dont really care whether it's a boy or girl as long as it's ok but would love a little girl for a change...i have a DS and all 4 cousins are boys!!! Here are the pics and i ll try to take one of my bump too!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 5









photo 2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PitaKat

Anna, at first we had to tell people over and over again NOT to say anything to anyone, till we told certain people first (like my Mom, for instance!). I'm so happy that most of the comments were positive and everyone is excited for you!

This week I am exhausted. I sleep for 8 to 9 hours a night, but I work nights and am working 6 days a week, so getting a lot of overtime right now. That plus growing a baby full-time makes for a very tired woman! How are you feeling? I can see a difference in your pictures, you look so cute! :thumbup:

The kiddo in my picture isn't mine, this baby will be our first. Here's a link to a story with his picture, so you can read the writing and satisfy that curiosity! https://www.theblaze.com/stories/move-over-99-meet-the-loveable-10/ Three of my siblings are adopted, and they all have Down's Syndrome, as does my cousin; the picture is a tribute to them :flower:

You girls are making me wish I had a Doppler. I still haven't heard baby's heartbeat. But I really hope we will hear it on our next apt, it's on the 7th, so only a couple days away! I can't wait! I'm a little nervous and a lot excited!

Kaboom, I'm hoping you have a great scan! Good luck!

Christiana, YAY for the scan, and YAY for finding out the gender! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Anna Purna said:


> LittleBird: Feeling more and more reassured this week? Your ultrasound is so close! I can't wait to see the pictures! Having twins must be so exciting. :twinboys:
> 
> AFM: I really suffered from headaches all week, but then this weekend I suddenly started to feel better and to have a lot more energy. I guess the 2nd trimester really has started for me! :happydance:
> I'm still feeling nervous and unsure, though. After taking my weekly 'bump' pic, I noticed that I haven't changed at all in the last 3 weeks, and of course this made me worry. Ack! When will the worrying end?!? :hissy:
> 
> Whether it'll help with the worrying or not, I ordered this doppler off ebay last week: https://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280553508863
> Hopefully it doesn't take much longer to get here - I'm starting to go crazy with anxiety!
> 
> I've attached my 'bump' pics from weeks 12, 13 and 14. Do you see a difference at all???
> Anyone else feel like posting theirs???

I am still experiencing nausea, so I haven't really thought about worrying. :) My ultrasound was scheduled for Thursday, but it conflicted with another appointment in my calendar, so I set it up for Friday. But I will be exactly 12 weeks then, so I am fine with the day change. And then I will really feel reassured (I hope)!

I hope the doppler works out for you. I tried again a few days ago and wasn't successful, but I'm not really worried about it. I will keep trying every once in awhile and I'm sure I'll see the hearts beating on Friday -- then I have another appointment a week or so later at the OB/GYN. And I am planning to schedule an ultrasound in Missouri over the holidays to hopefully determine the genders -- that would be an awesome Christmas present!

I think 14 weeks was when I really started feeling normal during my pregnancy with DS2. So hopefully you're experiencing the good times of the 2nd tri!

I do see a difference in your bump pics. I know someone on here who really had almost no bump until she was almost in her 3rd tri, so don't let it get to you. Her baby was measuring perfectly on track, too. She just had a different uterus (retroverted, I think?) which caused the baby to stay more towards her back rather than stick forward.

You ladies are so skinny! I'm afraid to post bump pics, since this is my third time through this and it's twins! I feel humongous!


----------



## Anna Purna

Kaboom: Best of luck with your scan today! Please post a picture when you can!

Chistiana: Lovely scan picture and cute bump! Wow, you know it's a girl already! I've always said I didn't want to know until the birth, but lately...I just think curiosity will get the best of me. My next scan is in January, so it'll have to wait.

PitaKat: :cry: That story brought tears to my eyes. Thanks for sharing it with me. Congrats on this being your first!
Sorry to hear you're so tired. I've been pretty tired too, but it's mostly from insomnia - I just can't sleep at night! 

LittleBird: I would really love to see a bump picture - please don't be shy! This being your 3rd time AND twins, of course you're going to be showing more. Share!

AFM: Sooooo tired today, couldn't sleep at all last night. I feel like a zombie! I'm resisting the urge to take a nap in hopes it'll help me fall asleep tonight. Blah! :sleep:


----------



## chistiana

Pitakat- thanks hun and good luck on thursday, cant wait for some more pics!

Littlebird.....heeellllooooooo you ve already had 2 and have another 2 on the way....if you didnt show more i d think you either have an eating disorder or you're very weird (not really just joking)!!!SOrry you're still feeling nausea but i bet it's reassuring sometimes!Dont worry about the doppler friday will be here soon and you'll get to see those little ones!!!And hopefully think blue or pink (or both) by x mas !!!

Annapurna- i m the same with sleep..i keep just drifting and trying to keep my eyes open all through the day in the hope that i ll sleep at night and then i keep thinking of things at night blah blah blah!!!! I too cant believe that he told us the gender today..with DS he wouldnt tell us before week16...i just hope he's right about it...i ll ask him to confirm during the cerclage!
I also cant believe that you have the will power to not know...i ve already done every known gender test there is! Do you think you'll find out eventually before giving birth? I think not knowing would be such a great surprise but just cant do it!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I had my 10 week OB appt last Friday. Everything went great!! The baby is doing wonderfully with a heart beat of 180bpm!!! The only thing is my due date changed from June 29th to June 26th. Next appt Dec 21st(13 weeks)

Heres a christmas ultrasound picture of our rainbow baby(june bug):
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/10weeksand3days-1-1.jpg


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Chistiana: What a cute ultrasound picture and congrats on getting your girl!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Pitakat: Congrats on this being your first baby!!!


----------



## chistiana

TTC thanks hun! Your pic looks amazing too,love the christmasy spirit! Wow your next scan will definitely be a x mas present!!!!


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies everything went well at the scan and ive been put forward a day :) 

:baby: is a fidgety little thing and has massive feet :xmas1:


----------



## kaboom

https://i1208..com/albums/cc366/choccers1/baby%20stuff/DSC00235.jpg

Hmm can't seem to get the picture up its showing when I preview it too ?


----------



## LittleBird

Anna Purna said:


> Kaboom: Best of luck with your scan today! Please post a picture when you can!
> 
> Chistiana: Lovely scan picture and cute bump! Wow, you know it's a girl already! I've always said I didn't want to know until the birth, but lately...I just think curiosity will get the best of me. My next scan is in January, so it'll have to wait.
> 
> PitaKat: :cry: That story brought tears to my eyes. Thanks for sharing it with me. Congrats on this being your first!
> Sorry to hear you're so tired. I've been pretty tired too, but it's mostly from insomnia - I just can't sleep at night!
> 
> LittleBird: I would really love to see a bump picture - please don't be shy! This being your 3rd time AND twins, of course you're going to be showing more. Share!
> 
> AFM: Sooooo tired today, couldn't sleep at all last night. I feel like a zombie! I'm resisting the urge to take a nap in hopes it'll help me fall asleep tonight. Blah! :sleep:

Ok, you convinced me. I ran to the bathroom mirror and just took it! :)

I think if you can fit it into your schedule naps are great. Don't feel guilty about needing to sleep. It's so important for you and the baby!



chistiana said:


> Pitakat- thanks hun and good luck on thursday, cant wait for some more pics!
> 
> Littlebird.....heeellllooooooo you ve already had 2 and have another 2 on the way....if you didnt show more i d think you either have an eating disorder or you're very weird (not really just joking)!!!SOrry you're still feeling nausea but i bet it's reassuring sometimes!Dont worry about the doppler friday will be here soon and you'll get to see those little ones!!!And hopefully think blue or pink (or both) by x mas !!!
> 
> Annapurna- i m the same with sleep..i keep just drifting and trying to keep my eyes open all through the day in the hope that i ll sleep at night and then i keep thinking of things at night blah blah blah!!!! I too cant believe that he told us the gender today..with DS he wouldnt tell us before week16...i just hope he's right about it...i ll ask him to confirm during the cerclage!
> I also cant believe that you have the will power to not know...i ve already done every known gender test there is! Do you think you'll find out eventually before giving birth? I think not knowing would be such a great surprise but just cant do it!

I mean, to be honest, I had also put on weight over the past year between miscarriages and fertility treatments. At one point I was heavier than I had ever been while pregnant! I took the next cycle off and lost some weight and thank goodness I did! But please keep in mind that this is really on the heavier side for me. I had always heard to get back to your pre-baby weight before getting pregnant again, and I was pretty good about that before the 1st miscarriage, but I felt like I couldn't wait any longer to TTC this time around.



TTCbaby2011 said:


> I had my 10 week OB appt last Friday. Everything went great!! The baby is doing wonderfully with a heart beat of 180bpm!!! The only thing is my due date changed from June 29th to June 26th. Next appt Dec 21st(13 weeks)
> 
> Heres a christmas ultrasound picture of our rainbow baby(june bug):
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/10weeksand3days-1-1.jpg

TTC baby, great ultrasound pic! You are doing great, breezing through the 1st tri!



kaboom said:


> Hi ladies everything went well at the scan and ive been put forward a day :)
> 
> :baby: is a fidgety little thing and has massive feet :xmas1:

Yay for another good scan! It is so wonderful to see them moving around on the screen. I am getting really excited for Friday!

Ok, so without further apologies/excuses/explanations, I'm attaching my bump pic. :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo Dec 07, 12 02 18 PM.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTCbaby2011

littlebird: Cute baby bump! My bump is about the same has yours. I guess I'll have to take one some time this week or next week when I hit 12 weeks.


----------



## chistiana

little bird- my friend is like 12 weeks with 1 baby and has the same bump as you do!Cute bump!!

Kaboom- can you see it in preview? it should show if you do.....weird...

afm- it was my DS's name day yesterday (nikolas) and so we put up the x mas decorations and had relatives over and i got soooooo tired i couldnt walk today....i got really worried so i ll be trying the doppler now and hopefully that will ease my nerves!

Hope you re having a fab day ladies!


----------



## Tisiphonie

AnnaPurna - GRRR on the reactions you got! I cannot believe that! These people should be supportive and loving and arrgh, it drove me crazy to read what you wrote. I'm so sorry that you didn't get the reaction you deserved. Hoping your headaches are much better too! As for the bump, mine hasn't changed in about 3 weeks either. I have done a TON of research on this and apparently what happens is the bump is mostly bloating. Then the bloating starts to disappear as the bump is forming, thus it looks like nothing is happening or that we are getting smaller. So you are not alone! A good friend of mine is going through the same thing too.
chistiana - The whole doppler thing is a love/hate relationship. I found my baby's finally on Friday but yesterday couldn't find it. I could hear it moving around, but couldn't get the heartbeat. I've also been told that until 16-18 weeks it can be pure luck. Ugh. CONGRATS on a wonderful 12 week scan!!! Those measurements can be up to a week off and 2 days is nothing more than baby moving and the tech being a pixel off. You're doing great!
PitaKat - Yikes on the long hours. I'm glad you're getting your rest though! I'm sleeping about 9 hours a night too.
LittleBird - I just found my little dragon's heartbeat on Friday and two days later and two days later again, I can't get it, though I can hear a ton of movement. So you are not alone. Oh, and I'm not posting my bump pictures either, I'm not little LOL
Can't wait to hear your good news Friday! :) Oh, I scrolled down and there's your bump! It's fantastic! Your bump is about five times mine, I'm jealous!
TTCbaby - Congrats to you!!! So happy to hear about the good news!
kaboom - LOL on the massive feet! So happy to hear that everything went well for your scan!!
AFM - So tomorrow I have a regular appointment with the OB. I also had an early GD test Tuesday and failed, so I'm borderline GD already apparently. I'll find out what that means tomorrow. My anatomy scan is set up for January 12th, but I'm not finding out what I'm having. Trying VERY hard not to stress, but having a hard time. I found the baby's heartbeat on Friday for the first time but tried two days later and yesterday and couldn't find it. Found a lot of movement (or what I hope is movement), but no heartbeat. STRESSSSSSSS!!!!! I'm 14+2 tomorrow. Can't believe it. Please let the OB find the heartbeat...it's how I learned my son died through doppler so this is so hard for me :(


----------



## TTCbaby2011

kaboom said:


> Hi ladies everything went well at the scan and ive been put forward a day :)
> 
> :baby: is a fidgety little thing and has massive feet :xmas1:

 I'm glad to hear all went well at your scan!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tisiphonie said:


> AnnaPurna - GRRR on the reactions you got! I cannot believe that! These people should be supportive and loving and arrgh, it drove me crazy to read what you wrote. I'm so sorry that you didn't get the reaction you deserved. Hoping your headaches are much better too! As for the bump, mine hasn't changed in about 3 weeks either. I have done a TON of research on this and apparently what happens is the bump is mostly bloating. Then the bloating starts to disappear as the bump is forming, thus it looks like nothing is happening or that we are getting smaller. So you are not alone! A good friend of mine is going through the same thing too.
> chistiana - The whole doppler thing is a love/hate relationship. I found my baby's finally on Friday but yesterday couldn't find it. I could hear it moving around, but couldn't get the heartbeat. I've also been told that until 16-18 weeks it can be pure luck. Ugh. CONGRATS on a wonderful 12 week scan!!! Those measurements can be up to a week off and 2 days is nothing more than baby moving and the tech being a pixel off. You're doing great!
> PitaKat - Yikes on the long hours. I'm glad you're getting your rest though! I'm sleeping about 9 hours a night too.
> LittleBird - I just found my little dragon's heartbeat on Friday and two days later and two days later again, I can't get it, though I can hear a ton of movement. So you are not alone. Oh, and I'm not posting my bump pictures either, I'm not little LOL
> Can't wait to hear your good news Friday! :) Oh, I scrolled down and there's your bump! It's fantastic! Your bump is about five times mine, I'm jealous!
> TTCbaby - Congrats to you!!! So happy to hear about the good news!
> kaboom - LOL on the massive feet! So happy to hear that everything went well for your scan!!
> AFM - So tomorrow I have a regular appointment with the OB. I also had an early GD test Tuesday and failed, so I'm borderline GD already apparently. I'll find out what that means tomorrow. My anatomy scan is set up for January 12th, but I'm not finding out what I'm having. Trying VERY hard not to stress, but having a hard time. I found the baby's heartbeat on Friday for the first time but tried two days later and yesterday and couldn't find it. Found a lot of movement (or what I hope is movement), but no heartbeat. STRESSSSSSSS!!!!! I'm 14+2 tomorrow. Can't believe it. Please let the OB find the heartbeat...it's how I learned my son died through doppler so this is so hard for me :(

Tisiphonie: Praying all goes well at your appt tomorrow!!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> little bird- my friend is like 12 weeks with 1 baby and has the same bump as you do!Cute bump!!
> 
> afm- it was my DS's name day yesterday (nikolas) and so we put up the x mas decorations and had relatives over and i got soooooo tired i couldnt walk today....i got really worried so i ll be trying the doppler now and hopefully that will ease my nerves!

Thanks! I know at some point, the bump is going to get really scary -- I looked at bump pics online of multiples. I think I'm going to have to buy some big stretchy tops to cover my belly! I'm already feeling like some of my maternity clothes (from my previous pregnancies) are tight! :)



Tisiphonie said:


> LittleBird - I just found my little dragon's heartbeat on Friday and two days later and two days later again, I can't get it, though I can hear a ton of movement. So you are not alone. Oh, and I'm not posting my bump pictures either, I'm not little LOL
> Can't wait to hear your good news Friday! :) Oh, I scrolled down and there's your bump! It's fantastic! Your bump is about five times mine, I'm jealous!
> 
> AFM - So tomorrow I have a regular appointment with the OB. I also had an early GD test Tuesday and failed, so I'm borderline GD already apparently. I'll find out what that means tomorrow. My anatomy scan is set up for January 12th, but I'm not finding out what I'm having. Trying VERY hard not to stress, but having a hard time. I found the baby's heartbeat on Friday for the first time but tried two days later and yesterday and couldn't find it. Found a lot of movement (or what I hope is movement), but no heartbeat. STRESSSSSSSS!!!!! I'm 14+2 tomorrow. Can't believe it. Please let the OB find the heartbeat...it's how I learned my son died through doppler so this is so hard for me :(

Ok, I posted mine, your turn! :)

I hope they give you lots of good information about the GD. I know some other people on BnB who have had issues with it, and they were able to make a big difference with small diet changes. I hope that your situation is mild.

I can't believe you're going to be team yellow! I have never been able to wait!

I am sorry you had that experience of not finding your son's heartbeat in the doppler. I am sure that's why you're feeling worried now. I will be praying that tomorrow's appointment goes perfectly well and the heartbeat is there, and the baby is super strong! I bet your baby just moved into a different position. When they're little, they're all over the place!


----------



## chistiana

Tisi- i spent a good 2 hours reading your blog...i was like "ow yes...that stupid comment" but then i read about your son and i was so so sorry and sad... I know it s not easy and this doppler thing is indeed a love n hate thing but i m pretty sure that is why they tell us not to use one...because one day we find it the next we dont! Saturday i used mine and didnt manage to hear the hb, monday the scan was perfect and yesterday found it again but in a totally different position and mind you i have a bicorn uterus so only half the space to look in!!! I hope everything is great tomorrow and please let me commend you for being on the yellow team... You r my hero, i could never do it!!

Little bird... Yes indeed twin bellies are BIG but they are also sooooo sweet!! I now have to wear some of my trousers unbuttoned as i didnt really buy many maternity clothes last time...i need a shopping spree!!!


----------



## PitaKat

LittleBird, Awwww, you have an actual bump! I love it! I can't wait till I have a cute bump like yours :thumbup: And Good luck on Friday! 

Anna, I'm really glad you enjoyed the story, he's a really cute kiddo, isn't he? Ack, insomnia is the worst! Hopefully your internal clock will right itself, and in the meantime, sleep whenever you get the chance!

TTC, I love the ultrasound picture! So glad to hear the appt went well!

Kaboom, congrats on the good appt! So awesome that you were actually able to see baby's feet! 

Tisiphonie, Yeah the long hours are rough. It's only through Christmas though, as soon as the 25th passes, the mail volume will drop back to where it normally is, and I won't have 10 hour days. I'm glad you're getting enough sleep too! I'll be praying for you and your little one, that the OB finds the heartbeat, and everything is as it should be :flower: 

My appt was good, we heard the heartbeat for the first time :cloud9: It was a loud, proud 144 beats per min. I didn't get an ultrasound, but I did get one scheduled for the end of next month. 

I think I may switch providers though. There are 8 or 9 drs in the practice I go to, and they make you an appt with each one of them throughout your pregnancy, so you can have a "friendly face" there to deliver if your dr of choice can't make it. Half the drs are male and I'm really not comfortable having a male dr. Plus, I would like to have some sort of relationship with my OB, which is difficult to establish when you only get a few appts with them. So I'm considering checking around at some other practices. Do any of your providers schedule you with a different doctor at every appointment?

The first dr told us that they would base my DD on the ultrasound. The second dr, the one I saw yesterday, said they were basing it on my last period. So I guess my DD is now June 1, and I am 14 weeks and 6 days along? :shrug: I did not expect it to change so much!

I think the hunger is finally starting to kick in. Lately everything sounds good, and I feel like cooking! So much so, that after working a 10 hour shift and getting off at 5 am, I went to the store, bought ingredients to make a homemade pizza from scratch, came home and cooked for the first time in about a week! My pizza smells so good, I'm just waiting for it to cool before I devour it! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat said:


> LittleBird, Awwww, you have an actual bump! I love it! I can't wait till I have a cute bump like yours :thumbup: And Good luck on Friday!
> 
> My appt was good, we heard the heartbeat for the first time :cloud9: It was a loud, proud 144 beats per min. I didn't get an ultrasound, but I did get one scheduled for the end of next month.
> 
> I think I may switch providers though. There are 8 or 9 drs in the practice I go to, and they make you an appt with each one of them throughout your pregnancy, so you can have a "friendly face" there to deliver if your dr of choice can't make it. Half the drs are male and I'm really not comfortable having a male dr. Plus, I would like to have some sort of relationship with my OB, which is difficult to establish when you only get a few appts with them. So I'm considering checking around at some other practices. Do any of your providers schedule you with a different doctor at every appointment?
> 
> The first dr told us that they would base my DD on the ultrasound. The second dr, the one I saw yesterday, said they were basing it on my last period. So I guess my DD is now June 1, and I am 14 weeks and 6 days along? :shrug: I did not expect it to change so much!
> 
> I think the hunger is finally starting to kick in. Lately everything sounds good, and I feel like cooking! So much so, that after working a 10 hour shift and getting off at 5 am, I went to the store, bought ingredients to make a homemade pizza from scratch, came home and cooked for the first time in about a week! My pizza smells so good, I'm just waiting for it to cool before I devour it! :happydance:

Thanks, girl!

Yay for a good appointment! I am happy for you. We'll just keep getting through these weeks, one at a time, and we'll have our babies soon!

My last doctor did that with the alternating appointments. But it was a small practice with two women, and they took turns with emergency weekend deliveries with another practice of only women. So I knew I would have a woman no matter what. My new doctor is actually a man (which I had to get used to), but he came highly recommended from my BFF so I just went for it. But he works with a female doctor and he said I could meet her if for an appointment if I wanted to get used to her, but it wasn't required.

That's weird about them changing your due date. You'd think they would have a policy for that sort of thing. I mean, either way, your baby's coming whenever it's ready.

Glad your appetite is picking up! I keep wishing I could eat more, I'm worried that I'm not going to be able to get enough food. Whenever I don't feel well, I tend to eat less, and then I feel even sicker. It's a vicious cycle. Just enjoy that pizza or whatever else you can get your hands on, and keep that baby happy!


----------



## chistiana

Pitakat- so glad your appointment went well, it's always soooooo exciting listening to that little hb beating away!!!!What was your original EDD? But anyway this is good, i means baby is growing nice and well!!!I have a pretty good appetite myself but mainly for junk food which is definitely not good...i keep thinking and talking about pizzas and burgers...ow there you go, i m hungry again!!!
To be quite honest i would feel weird about seeing a different doctor every time, i have a man dr and i feel that i have such a personal relationship with him...i feel totally comfortable discussing anything and wouldnt want anybody else to deliver my baby. But maybe alternating between let say 2 would be a good idea since your dr might not be available at delivery. Couldnt you ask them in your current practice whether you can just see 2 drs?

Littlebird- so sorry you re feeling so sick hun...maybe you should eat something small every 2-3 hours, i ve heard it helps with the nausea and it's much better than not eating anything.


----------



## Anna Purna

PitaKat: :happydance: Hooray for heartbeat! I can't wait to hear that sound again. My next midwife appointment is on the 23rd, but meanwhile I'm hoping to get my doppler in the mail. I check every day and nothing...:mail:
I'm a little confused about my DD as well. All the online estimators say June 2nd, but my midwife said June 5th, and if you went by my last ultrasound it would be May 29th! :shrug: It's true, though - the baby will come when he's ready!

Tisi: How was your appointment today? Did you get to hear the heartbeat? I'm sorry you felt so worried yesterday. I'm still afraid, too. Maybe that fear just never goes away...:nope:
What do you mean, you failed a GD exam? What is that? Update, please!

Kaboom: :happydance: So happy you had an exciting ultrasound! Hey, you know what they say about boys with big feet...:haha:
Sorry, that was so inappropriate! 
Anyways, congrats! Any luck with uploading a pic?

TTCbaby: :happydance: Nice, strong heartbeat! A wonderful Christmas present, no doubt. Congrats!

LittleBird: Thanks for sharing your bump pic. It's lovely! NOT scary!
I think my bump made a bit of progress this week, so I'm expecting to see a visible difference when I take my 15 week shot on Saturday. I think my family and friends (and myself) will be sincerely disappointed if I don't bring home a bit of a bump for Christmas! 

Chistiana: I've been sooooo bad with junk food, too! Nothing else seems to taste good, though! I need to try to convince myself that carrot sticks are as delicious as chocolate...

AFM: I've been having pretty rough days on and off. Yesterday was AWFUL - I threw up violently while I was trying to eat breakfast, then couldn't eat until hours later because of the nausea. AND I had to teach my class while feeling sick and weak! It was not easy, and by the end of the class I also had an enormous headache. I was so relieved to get home...took some tylenol, managed to eat a bit, then took a nice relaxing bath, which really helped.
Today I feel fine, but it seems to come every other day. I hope I'm not sick tomorrow - it is my staff Christmas party! :xmas16: Some people at work already know, but I figure everyone will know after the party. 
The weekend is almost here, ladies! Hang in there!


----------



## chistiana

Ladies please pray for me and the baby...this has turned into a nightmare again...went to the bathroom just before bed and had bright red bleeding..when i pee it's quite heavy but i ve in bed since so i dont know what it ll be like if i get up &#55357;&#56851; called the dr and he said to stay in bed and call him again t


----------



## chistiana

Oups sorry...tomorrow or if i pass any bIg clots...i am so scared and sad...used the doPpler twice already found the hb both times...but what if its not there on the morning? Why is this happening again? I had a vaginal swab in the morning because we had to check for infections before the cerclage,could this have caused so much bleeding? Please pray or keep your fxed for us &#55357;&#56874;


----------



## TTCbaby2011

PitaKat said:


> LittleBird, Awwww, you have an actual bump! I love it! I can't wait till I have a cute bump like yours :thumbup: And Good luck on Friday!
> 
> Anna, I'm really glad you enjoyed the story, he's a really cute kiddo, isn't he? Ack, insomnia is the worst! Hopefully your internal clock will right itself, and in the meantime, sleep whenever you get the chance!
> 
> TTC, I love the ultrasound picture! So glad to hear the appt went well!
> 
> Kaboom, congrats on the good appt! So awesome that you were actually able to see baby's feet!
> 
> Tisiphonie, Yeah the long hours are rough. It's only through Christmas though, as soon as the 25th passes, the mail volume will drop back to where it normally is, and I won't have 10 hour days. I'm glad you're getting enough sleep too! I'll be praying for you and your little one, that the OB finds the heartbeat, and everything is as it should be :flower:
> 
> My appt was good, we heard the heartbeat for the first time :cloud9: It was a loud, proud 144 beats per min. I didn't get an ultrasound, but I did get one scheduled for the end of next month.
> 
> I think I may switch providers though. There are 8 or 9 drs in the practice I go to, and they make you an appt with each one of them throughout your pregnancy, so you can have a "friendly face" there to deliver if your dr of choice can't make it. Half the drs are male and I'm really not comfortable having a male dr. Plus, I would like to have some sort of relationship with my OB, which is difficult to establish when you only get a few appts with them. So I'm considering checking around at some other practices. Do any of your providers schedule you with a different doctor at every appointment?
> 
> The first dr told us that they would base my DD on the ultrasound. The second dr, the one I saw yesterday, said they were basing it on my last period. So I guess my DD is now June 1, and I am 14 weeks and 6 days along? :shrug: I did not expect it to change so much!
> 
> I think the hunger is finally starting to kick in. Lately everything sounds good, and I feel like cooking! So much so, that after working a 10 hour shift and getting off at 5 am, I went to the store, bought ingredients to make a homemade pizza from scratch, came home and cooked for the first time in about a week! My pizza smells so good, I'm just waiting for it to cool before I devour it! :happydance:

Glad you had a good appt and got to the heart beat for the frist time!! That is so strange they keep changeing your DD. My OB change my DD between what the ultrasound showed and my last period. I don't blame you whating to change OB docs. I can understand that you would like to get use to one person not 8 or 9 doctors. I would feel the same way. Well Have fun eating your pizza!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Oups sorry...tomorrow or if i pass any bIg clots...i am so scared and sad...used the doPpler twice already found the hb both times...but what if its not there on the morning? Why is this happening again? I had a vaginal swab in the morning because we had to check for infections before the cerclage,could this have caused so much bleeding? Please pray or keep your fxed for us &#55357;&#56874;

Prayers sent keep us updated!! {{ Hugs }}


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Anna Purna said:


> PitaKat: :happydance: Hooray for heartbeat! I can't wait to hear that sound again. My next midwife appointment is on the 23rd, but meanwhile I'm hoping to get my doppler in the mail. I check every day and nothing...:mail:
> I'm a little confused about my DD as well. All the online estimators say June 2nd, but my midwife said June 5th, and if you went by my last ultrasound it would be May 29th! :shrug: It's true, though - the baby will come when he's ready!
> 
> Tisi: How was your appointment today? Did you get to hear the heartbeat? I'm sorry you felt so worried yesterday. I'm still afraid, too. Maybe that fear just never goes away...:nope:
> What do you mean, you failed a GD exam? What is that? Update, please!
> 
> Kaboom: :happydance: So happy you had an exciting ultrasound! Hey, you know what they say about boys with big feet...:haha:
> Sorry, that was so inappropriate!
> Anyways, congrats! Any luck with uploading a pic?
> 
> TTCbaby: :happydance: Nice, strong heartbeat! A wonderful Christmas present, no doubt. Congrats!
> 
> LittleBird: Thanks for sharing your bump pic. It's lovely! NOT scary!
> I think my bump made a bit of progress this week, so I'm expecting to see a visible difference when I take my 15 week shot on Saturday. I think my family and friends (and myself) will be sincerely disappointed if I don't bring home a bit of a bump for Christmas!
> 
> Chistiana: I've been sooooo bad with junk food, too! Nothing else seems to taste good, though! I need to try to convince myself that carrot sticks are as delicious as chocolate...
> 
> AFM: I've been having pretty rough days on and off. Yesterday was AWFUL - I threw up violently while I was trying to eat breakfast, then couldn't eat until hours later because of the nausea. AND I had to teach my class while feeling sick and weak! It was not easy, and by the end of the class I also had an enormous headache. I was so relieved to get home...took some tylenol, managed to eat a bit, then took a nice relaxing bath, which really helped.
> Today I feel fine, but it seems to come every other day. I hope I'm not sick tomorrow - it is my staff Christmas party! :xmas16: Some people at work already know, but I figure everyone will know after the party.
> The weekend is almost here, ladies! Hang in there!

I hope you can go through tomorrow at your Christmas party with out getting sick! Someday my MS is not bad as others, but its all good. Just maybe when we get in the 2 nd trimester will all feel better.


----------



## Anna Purna

Chistiana: Oh no! I hope everything is OK. I really hope it was just from the swab this morning. It's a very good thing that you've found the heartbeat, so hold on to that. Please keep us updated! Try to get some sleep. :hugs:


----------



## Tisiphonie

littlebird - When I actually have a bump I'll post it LOL. The problem is I don't have much of one yet. It's been sucked in by other less friendly parts of my belly (go away fat!) But soon. So sorry you're still sick :( This little one's still making me puke quite a bit sometimes.
chistiana - No no no no no! I'm going to hold your hope for you and tell you that there are a lot of reasons you could be bleeding, such as just having a very irritated cervix about the cerclage. I know it's hard right now and praying and thinking about you and wishing I could give you a huge huge hug. I'm happy that you enjoyed my blog. I wanted it to be honest and to touch on subjects that other baby loss mommies are thinking but just can't say.
PitaKat - YAY on the great appointment!!! The place I'm going to does the rotational doc thing UNLESS you are called a Dr so and so special (which I am). The last place I went to I could choose to make an appointment with any midwife (though I always used the same one) but that midwife wouldn't necessarily deliver. So it seems to be very normal here. LOL on your due date. They are still going off of my first u/s where I was 4 days behind my ovulation date and would have been 8 days behind LMP. The last scan I had showed this little one 2 to 4 days ahead. I just take the date that fertility friend gave me and ignore all of their dates! So happy you're cooking again!
Anna Purna - GD stands for gestational diabetes which typically is tested around 26-28 weeks but for me they tested early. It means lots of finger poking and dietary changes for right now. And hoping it goes away once the baby is born! Sorry you haven't gotten your doppler yet. Really really hoping it comes soon! That would be awful to have to be on display while not feeling well :( I can go hide in the bathroom. I'm really glad you feel better and that the bath helped. I love baths!

AFM - My little dragon did great today. HB was in the 150s and the OB found it immediately, as in, she put it on my belly and instant baby heartbeat. It was very very cool and even she seemed a bit surprised but very pleased. Feeling a bit relieved right now. It does seem to be kicking the crap out of my bladder and I've been peeing on myself. I feel very girly and graceful peeing on myself. I feel like I should be wearing a diaper or something... Thank you all so much for the wonderful thoughts!


----------



## chistiana

Tisi and annapurna thanks girls i m in total denial of what s happening, just today i was thinking hey i m 12w4d yaaayyyy i xan relax a bit and in 10 days we can start telling people.... I just cant believe it but i keep repeating to myself this is gonna be ok... I ll keep you updated thanks again


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> Littlebird- so sorry you re feeling so sick hun...maybe you should eat something small every 2-3 hours, i ve heard it helps with the nausea and it's much better than not eating anything.

Yeah, I keep trying to remember. I'm pretty good about eating in the evenings, probably because DH is around for me to bug. It always tastes better when someone else makes it for you! :)



Anna Purna said:


> LittleBird: Thanks for sharing your bump pic. It's lovely! NOT scary!
> I think my bump made a bit of progress this week, so I'm expecting to see a visible difference when I take my 15 week shot on Saturday. I think my family and friends (and myself) will be sincerely disappointed if I don't bring home a bit of a bump for Christmas!
> 
> AFM: I've been having pretty rough days on and off. Yesterday was AWFUL - I threw up violently while I was trying to eat breakfast, then couldn't eat until hours later because of the nausea. AND I had to teach my class while feeling sick and weak! It was not easy, and by the end of the class I also had an enormous headache. I was so relieved to get home...took some tylenol, managed to eat a bit, then took a nice relaxing bath, which really helped.
> Today I feel fine, but it seems to come every other day. I hope I'm not sick tomorrow - it is my staff Christmas party! :xmas16: Some people at work already know, but I figure everyone will know after the party.
> The weekend is almost here, ladies! Hang in there!

I hope you have a nice, noticeable bump for Christmas! I really think it will happen.

I'm sorry you've been feeling so sick! I do complain about the nausea, but I haven't thrown up. I can't imagine dealing with the sickness you're describing! I heard that the sickness tapers off like that, one day sick the next fine. Hopefully you'll keep having more easy days and you can really enjoy the 2nd tri!



chistiana said:


> Ladies please pray for me and the baby...this has turned into a nightmare again...went to the bathroom just before bed and had bright red bleeding..when i pee it's quite heavy but i ve in bed since so i dont know what it ll be like if i get up &#65533;&#65533; called the dr and he said to stay in bed and call him again t

Chistiana, I'm praying that everything is OK. I know that if they do any swab of your cervix, it causes a lot of women to bleed. I definitely bled when they did my pap smear a few weeks ago. They put something on it to stop the bleeding, but I really think it could have been a lot if they hadn't. Based on the way the doctor reacted. Or maybe he was just trying to keep me from getting upset because he knows about my miscarriages. Either way, it is not surprising that you're bleeding after an exam, and if the heartbeat is still going strong, that's another positive sign that things are going to be OK. I have everything crossed that the bleeding will stop and you can relax and believe that your baby is fine!



Tisiphonie said:


> littlebird - When I actually have a bump I'll post it LOL. The problem is I don't have much of one yet. It's been sucked in by other less friendly parts of my belly (go away fat!) But soon. So sorry you're still sick :( This little one's still making me puke quite a bit sometimes.
> 
> AFM - My little dragon did great today. HB was in the 150s and the OB found it immediately, as in, she put it on my belly and instant baby heartbeat. It was very very cool and even she seemed a bit surprised but very pleased. Feeling a bit relieved right now. It does seem to be kicking the crap out of my bladder and I've been peeing on myself. I feel very girly and graceful peeing on myself. I feel like I should be wearing a diaper or something... Thank you all so much for the wonderful thoughts!

I can't wait until you have a beautiful bump that you can share with us!

I am so happy that you had a great heartbeat today. Sorry to hear about the peeing incidents. :) The things we do for our LOs...


----------



## chistiana

Thanks littlebird when you say you bled how much was it?i am still very worried n upset even though i found a strong hb this morning too will be going to the dr to check what s going on in a couples of hous


----------



## chistiana

TTC sorry just saw your post, thanks hun all prayers are welcomed


----------



## chistiana

Girls i just came back from the dr... Baby is fine saw and heard strong hb and was very active... There is a lot of bleeding from the horn (i have a bicornuate uterus) that is not pregnant almost as if it is having a norma period... This dame thing happened with my first mc but it was much earlier on and the blood from the non pregnant side detached the placenta... Hopefully this time round the placenta is much bigger and stronger so it wont affect my pg side fxed! I am on strict bed rest until further notice but i couldnt care less as long as baby is fine! Please keep us in your prayers still we need all the positive thoughts and vibes we can get. Thank tou much for the midnight support!!!


----------



## Anna Purna

Chistiana: What a relief to see and hear the baby. Great news! 
Wow, I'd never heard of a bicornuate uterus before, so I just googled it. So, does this mean your baby is located more on one side of your body than the other? 

Tisi: Hooray for hearing the heartbeat! :happydance: Sorry you peed yourself, though. Have you been doing your kegels? 
Yes, as a teacher I am constantly 'on display', and my students notice EVERYTHING. I think I've hid my sickness well enough, but sometimes they catch me rubbing my temples and they tell me I get too many headaches! 
So far today I feel great...knock on wood! 

LittleBird: It sucks to have nausea, but it's good that you haven't been throwing up. Actually, I never threw up during the 1st tri, so this was a big surprise for me!

AFM: I'm so excited - this morning as I was laying in bed, I looked down and noticed that my belly wasn't flat AND there was a noticeable bump on one side of my belly - it must've been the baby! :happydance:
Is this normal, though, for the baby to be more on one side than the other? I know that during my ultrasound and with the mw's doppler they found the baby on the left side...strange!
Anyways, it made me so happy. :cloud9:
In other news: my next ultrasound is February 1st - so far away!!!


----------



## chistiana

Annapurna thanks!!! Yes it actually means that my uterus is split in half and the baby is in the right horn, the left horn is empty...my son was in the rIght horn and i was totally lop sided LOL!the bleeding has now stopped but the dr said the uterus was full of it so i think it s probably still in there but not coming out because i m in bed...couldnt find the hb last night with doppler so now i m worrying again..i love my doppler but sometimes i hate it too!!!!!
I am so happy you finally got your bump And yes its totally normal even in a normal uterus to be lop sided a little bit it depends where the baby is...you ll be able to see/feel his/her bum,legs,head in a few months!!!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> Girls i just came back from the dr... Baby is fine saw and heard strong hb and was very active... There is a lot of bleeding from the horn (i have a bicornuate uterus) that is not pregnant almost as if it is having a norma period... This dame thing happened with my first mc but it was much earlier on and the blood from the non pregnant side detached the placenta... Hopefully this time round the placenta is much bigger and stronger so it wont affect my pg side fxed! I am on strict bed rest until further notice but i couldnt care less as long as baby is fine! Please keep us in your prayers still we need all the positive thoughts and vibes we can get. Thank tou much for the midnight support!!!

I guess you are dealing with some different things because of your uterus! I hope that the bed rest helps. I am sure this is a scary time, but it's really good that the doctor was able to get the heartbeat and your baby is doing well. Take it easy! :hugs:



Anna Purna said:


> LittleBird: It sucks to have nausea, but it's good that you haven't been throwing up. Actually, I never threw up during the 1st tri, so this was a big surprise for me!
> 
> AFM: I'm so excited - this morning as I was laying in bed, I looked down and noticed that my belly wasn't flat AND there was a noticeable bump on one side of my belly - it must've been the baby! :happydance:
> Is this normal, though, for the baby to be more on one side than the other? I know that during my ultrasound and with the mw's doppler they found the baby on the left side...strange!
> Anyways, it made me so happy. :cloud9:
> In other news: my next ultrasound is February 1st - so far away!!!

Ugh, my mouth was so dry last night, I was coughing and it made me gag!

With my DS1, he was definitely making my belly lopsided, but it was towards the end when he was big and couldn't move around as much. I didn't really notice anything like that early on.


----------



## LittleBird

Whoops -- forgot to update. Ultrasound went really well yesterday. I put pics in my journal, and they gave us a first guess of two boys!


----------



## chistiana

Little bird so glas your scan went went and omg 1 boys... You will be the queen in the house!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Yes, you're right about queen of the house!

Last night, DS1 came upstairs to go to bed and saw me and said, "Mommy, you look beautiful!" I couldn't believe it. I called him over and he gave me a big kiss and a long hug. Where do they come up with such sweet things to say?


----------



## chistiana

Ooooooowwwwwww this is soooooo sweet...and it s even sweeter because you know it comes straight from their heart...ow bless him!! I think my lo kind of feels somethings wrong so this morning he was climbing all over me giving me sloppy kisses and patting my hair...it was so sweet...didnt last too long though by this afternoon he was like "mama uuuupppp uuuupppp uppp come" he wants to play and i cant really...booooo.... Hope it s all worth it!


----------



## LittleBird

I know what you're saying. I missed Halloween last year when I was in the beginning of MC1 and I thought bed rest might help (Internet said it might). But you really have no choice, because you want to give your baby the best chance of making it! Your LO won't remember these times when you aren't playing, and pregnancy is a temporary situation. When your baby is here, you can make up by playing when the baby's sleeping!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks little bird i keep trying to tell all this to myself...i m sure he knows i love him and if all works out i ll be running around and playing with him like crazy in the summer! Thnks you really made me feel better


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Girls i just came back from the dr... Baby is fine saw and heard strong hb and was very active... There is a lot of bleeding from the horn (i have a bicornuate uterus) that is not pregnant almost as if it is having a norma period... This dame thing happened with my first mc but it was much earlier on and the blood from the non pregnant side detached the placenta... Hopefully this time round the placenta is much bigger and stronger so it wont affect my pg side fxed! I am on strict bed rest until further notice but i couldnt care less as long as baby is fine! Please keep us in your prayers still we need all the positive thoughts and vibes we can get. Thank tou much for the midnight support!!!

Glad to hear baby is very active with a strong heart beat!! Just rest and take care of yourself and your little one!!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

LittleBird said:


> Whoops -- forgot to update. Ultrasound went really well yesterday. I put pics in my journal, and they gave us a first guess of two boys!

Glad hear your ultrasound went well yesterday!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Heres the picture of my baby bump that I took this morning at 11 weeks and 4 days.
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/11weeksand4days.jpg


----------



## chistiana

Ttc thanks hun i m really trying to remain positive! Your bump is sooo sweet, when did you start showing?


----------



## kaboom

chistiana - so glad to hear all is well take care hun xx

littlebird - aww thats so cute what your DS said :)

I still feel absolutely terrible with morning sickness yet :(

Hopefully this works now :

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/choccers1/baby stuff/DSC00235.jpg


----------



## chistiana

Thanks kaboom, still in bed, i think by the time i get up there will willa hole on my side of the bed!!!this pic is sooo cute...fully grown little person not bean anymore!!so happy for you!!

Question ladies: i keep using my doppler once around noun time and then before i sleep cause otherwise i think i just lose my mind!i ve gotten quite good in finding the hb and the whole think last no more than 1 minute.but my dh keepis bugging me i should only listen once a day ( which i will do once this damn blood stops completely sorry if tmi but now its only when i go to the loo and only on tp and brown in colour) I havent asked my dr because noone knows of home dopplers in this country hence why i bought it online and i am assuming he will either say he doesnt know or opt for the rather safe than sorry answer. What do you think? Anyone asked their dr already?


----------



## LittleBird

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Heres the picture of my baby bump that I took this morning at 11 weeks and 4 days.
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/11weeksand4days.jpg

Cute bump pic!



kaboom said:


> littlebird - aww thats so cute what your DS said :)
> 
> I still feel absolutely terrible with morning sickness yet :(
> 
> Hopefully this works now :
> 
> https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/choccers1/baby stuff/DSC00235.jpg

Sorry you're still feeling sick. I am too, and I am looking forward to the time when I am feeling more normal. With DS2, I think I was about 14 weeks before I stopped feeling sick.

I love the ultrasound pic!



chistiana said:


> Question ladies: i keep using my doppler once around noun time and then before i sleep cause otherwise i think i just lose my mind!i ve gotten quite good in finding the hb and the whole think last no more than 1 minute.but my dh keepis bugging me i should only listen once a day ( which i will do once this damn blood stops completely sorry if tmi but now its only when i go to the loo and only on tp and brown in colour) I havent asked my dr because noone knows of home dopplers in this country hence why i bought it online and i am assuming he will either say he doesnt know or opt for the rather safe than sorry answer. What do you think? Anyone asked their dr already?

I haven't asked. I don't know if I will tell the doctor about it because I don't want them to discourage me from using it. I think some doctors are fine with it, but others tell their patients not to use one. I looked online and a lot of people are saying under 10 minutes once a day, but I don't know where they're getting that info.


----------



## chistiana

Thanks little bird i think i ve got kind of the same concern...he wont know anything about it and will try to discourage me and then i ll do it anyway but i ll be even more worried.even though i now use it twice a day its for less than a min so i am assuming its ok...once i m in the clear i ll limit it.

Other than that i m feeling more optimistic as the hb it strong and easy to find each time and the blood is now only brown and only on tp (sorry if tmi) of course after this i ll never dare say i m out of the woods until june!

How s everyone else doing?


----------



## lilmamatoW

Sorry, I haven't posted in a while. I've been traveling and although I can follow the board on my phone, it's not as easy to post. We just went for our NT scan today and I was supposed to be 13w2d, so it seemed to still be in the time frame allowable for the test. Well, baby measured 14w3d (with a strong hb of 155)! I guess that's good news, but baby is now too far along for the first trimester screen. The tech still took a look at the fold in the back of the neck and was able to see that there was no thickening of the skin there, so that was good news. This is the the latest glamour shot of the baby.
 



Attached Files:







121211.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## chistiana

Congrats lil i m sure everything is super great with your lo,great pic!!!


----------



## LittleBird

lilmama -- glad your scan went well. I can't believe that your dates are so different, though! I would be frustrated if that happened. Actually, I was exactly 12w on friday when I had mine, but they said the babies were measuring at 12w6d so the measurements were bigger than expected. And I know the exact date of ovulation because I had an IUI! Still, congrats on getting a lovely picture of your baby, and I am glad they were able to still look at the tissue behind the neck. It is very reassuring when they tell you that everything looks as expected!


----------



## Anna Purna

lilmama: :happydance: Lovely ultrasound photo! Wow, a week ahead - was the baby measuring ahead for your first ultrasound? Sorry you couldn't get the testing done, but it's great that the tech checked the folds anyways and saw good things. Congrats! Where have you been travelling?

TTCbaby: Nice bump shot! I finally started to see a difference in mine this week, but it's a subtle difference and it just looks like I've been eating too many cheeseburgers. :haha: I can definitely see a bump when I lay down, though. So exciting!

Chistiana: How are you feeling? Any developments? I hope you're doing well.

:hi: Hello to everyone else! Hope you're all having a great week!

AFM: I am so excited - the home doppler finally arrived today!!! :mail:
We tried it out right away and, after a few minutes, found the baby's heartbeat! :kiss: My husband was quite excited, as this was his first time hearing it, and I was all the emotions of the rainbow but mostly relieved. 
Starting to believe...


----------



## chistiana

Hey annapurna!so glad you were able to hear the hb straight away, it s magical right? I m doing fine thanks for asking! All bleeding has stopped, hb is beating away at 170 and yesterday we also heard a huge kick on the doppler!i m still in complete bed rest until next monday when i go see the doc and i m pretty bored by now but thank GOd for the internet and tv series..my brain will be fried by the time i get up!!!!
I hope everyone is enjoying their pregnancies i think we re all in the 2nd trimester now right?


----------



## kaboom

lilmama - lovely pics hun :thumbup:


----------



## lilmamatoW

christiana--it is such great news that the bleeding has stopped! :happydance:


----------



## chistiana

thanks lil-now new challenge ahead....doc called to say the swab result came back and showed streptococcus...i need to get antibiotics...dear me, when will it all be ok?


----------



## chistiana

And bleeding started again last night :nope:


----------



## kaboom

im sorry your having a hard time chistiana i hope your feeling better soon xx

well I had some more spotting again yesterday :roll:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks kaboom. I didnt know you were spotting too... Has thd doc said why? I hope it clears up for you too very very soon


----------



## lizbif

I hope everyone is doing well!
I feel like I am going crazy with worry! I have a dr appt/scan Tuesday and I have to bring my 6 yr old with me bc he will be out of school. I am scared to death that something will be wrong and my sweet boy will be sitting there with me. Then, this morning, my stomach looks a lot smaller than it did yesterday! 
Ugh!!! I wish I could get this anxiety under control! 

Sorry for venting, but I had to get it out!


----------



## chistiana

Liz everything will be fine... Your little boy will be your luck!! Plus for the stomach... Think about it ecen if touch wood something was wrong it wouldnt look smaller!!Good luck we ll be waiting for lovely pics!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Anna Purna said:


> lilmama: :happydance: Lovely ultrasound photo! Wow, a week ahead - was the baby measuring ahead for your first ultrasound? Sorry you couldn't get the testing done, but it's great that the tech checked the folds anyways and saw good things. Congrats! Where have you been travelling?

Hi Anna,

Funny thing, at the first ultrasound, baby measured small by 5 days, second ultrasound, baby measured ahead by one day. And third ultrasound, baby measured 1week and 1 day ahead. I see a pattern here...

As for travel, we were in Northern CA near Lake Tahoe, in CA wine country in Napa and Sonoma and then San Francisco. All last week. And yes, it was kind of sad not being able to partake in all the great wine. Oh well, it's worth it, right?


----------



## kaboom

chistiana said:


> Thanks kaboom. I didnt know you were spotting too... Has thd doc said why? I hope it clears up for you too very very soon

thanks hun yeah ive been spotting about every 3 weeks from 5 weeks onwards they think its coming from my cervix. Had some more yesterday


----------



## chistiana

kaboom said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun yeah ive been spotting about every 3 weeks from 5 weeks onwards they think its coming from my cervix. Had some more yesterday
> 
> Hmmmm i ve read (and believe me with soooooo many days all alone in my bed i ve done A LOT of reading!!!) that the cervix is very sensitive during pregnancy because of all the extra blood that is flowing, so it would make perfect sense if that's it plus i think it doesnt harm or stress the baby in anyway!Click to expand...


----------



## Anna Purna

Liz: I'm sure everything will go wonderfully on Tuesday. Your LO will be so excited to see his new brother or sister!
My belly seems to change in appearance and size by the hour. Don't worry!

Chistiana: How are you feeling? You must be getting a little stir crazy on bed rest by now! :wacko: 

Kaboom: Sorry you've been having spotting. If they think they know where the bleeding is coming from, can't they do anything to stop it? Feel better! 

Lilma: I've always wanted to visit the wine region of California. It would be so frustrating not being able to enjoy the wines, though! 

:hi: Hello to everyone else!

Only 4.5 work days left until vacation!!! :dance: 
My belly has made a bit of progress this week, and I swear I've felt something a couple of times this weekend...movement maybe? 
Here's my latest bump pics: 
1) Week 16 (I LOVE avocados!)
2) Bump lying down. Love it. :cloud9:
3) Progression (if you can call it that) from week 12 to week 16.

Anyone else care to share their latest pics???
 



Attached Files:







P1090702.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4









P1090705.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 4









collage18dec.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chistiana

Annapurna!hey your bump did make some progress,not huge i think, but definitely a little bump for x mas!!!yayyaayayay!!!I thought now i m in bed i wouldnt have to work at all but one of my students has decided she wants to do her revision over the holidays and said she doesnt mind sitting on my bed to do it...ow dear me! I am soooo tired of being in bed, it s 11 days of absolute bed rest now, my bum hurts!!!anyway i wont moan too much as long as baba is ok...we re going in today to check it again, pls keep your fxed for us!!!
As for bump Pics i think i ve made a big pr


----------



## chistiana

Oups stupid phone....big progress but only because i sit all day and eat all day! As soon as i m up on my feet i ll post!


----------



## chistiana

Just came back from doc, baby is doing great but this bloody hematoma doesnt want to go away or even get any smaller...another 9 day bed rest and no celebrations for us until next scan next wednesday..grrrrmmmfff sometimes i hate my left side uterus!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Just came back from doc, baby is doing great but this bloody hematoma doesnt want to go away or even get any smaller...another 9 day bed rest and no celebrations for us until next scan next wednesday..grrrrmmmfff sometimes i hate my left side uterus!

Glad to hear that the baby is doing great! Hoping the hematoma goes away soon!! xx


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone!

Chistiana: Another 9 days??? Oh no! Sorry to hear that. It's great that the baby is doing well, though. Hang in there!

Only 3 more days of work! Woohoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## chistiana

TTC-i hope so too! All bleeding has now stopped, even the brown one (which is a bit weird as the doc said that side was full just 2 days ago??) and so i hope that my next wednesday it will be completely gone and we can procede with the cerclage as he said he doenst really want to have to do it after week 17. How are you doing hun?

Anna-thanks hun!i know, 9 days seem like a century and i m really getting a sore everything now (bum,back...you name it it is sore!!!) but i wont complain (too much) as long as baby is ok!!! Ooooooo only 3 more days of work...you re soooo lucky!!any plans for hols?

Ow ps:wowowwow my dh was looking at me yesterday and suddently turned round and said "wow you ve got a proper pg bump all of a sudden!!" i know i ve not put on any weight cause i weighted myself at the doc on moday and i d actually lost 500gr but it is true, my bump just suddently popped put!yayaya!


----------



## chistiana

stupid question everyone but have you felt your lo move? I mean i felt my ds around week19 or something like this but now i keep having these popcorn popping feelings every now and then around where the baby should be (i know roughly because it s only half a uterus)...is it too early at 14w3d for a second (well forth really but second to progress this far) pg?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> TTC-i hope so too! All bleeding has now stopped, even the brown one (which is a bit weird as the doc said that side was full just 2 days ago??) and so i hope that my next wednesday it will be completely gone and we can procede with the cerclage as he said he doenst really want to have to do it after week 17. How are you doing hun?
> 
> Anna-thanks hun!i know, 9 days seem like a century and i m really getting a sore everything now (bum,back...you name it it is sore!!!) but i wont complain (too much) as long as baby is ok!!! Ooooooo only 3 more days of work...you re soooo lucky!!any plans for hols?
> 
> Ow ps:wowowwow my dh was looking at me yesterday and suddently turned round and said "wow you ve got a proper pg bump all of a sudden!!" i know i ve not put on any weight cause i weighted myself at the doc on moday and i d actually lost 500gr but it is true, my bump just suddently popped put!yayaya!

Right now I'm not doing anything. Monday I had no spotting at all and then yesterday I had a little brown spotting. I have my OB appt today. I'm praying for great news!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> TTC-i hope so too! All bleeding has now stopped, even the brown one (which is a bit weird as the doc said that side was full just 2 days ago??) and so i hope that my next wednesday it will be completely gone and we can procede with the cerclage as he said he doenst really want to have to do it after week 17. How are you doing hun?
> 
> Anna-thanks hun!i know, 9 days seem like a century and i m really getting a sore everything now (bum,back...you name it it is sore!!!) but i wont complain (too much) as long as baby is ok!!! Ooooooo only 3 more days of work...you re soooo lucky!!any plans for hols?
> 
> Ow ps:wowowwow my dh was looking at me yesterday and suddently turned round and said "wow you ve got a proper pg bump all of a sudden!!" i know i ve not put on any weight cause i weighted myself at the doc on moday and i d actually lost 500gr but it is true, my bump just suddently popped put!yayaya!

Yay for baby bumps!


----------



## chistiana

Hey thanks tcc! I m sure brown spotting is absolutely harmless since it s old blood but dont worry (although you dont sound like a worryier anyway!!) take it easy and just keep in mind that this stupid brown will come and go until it s completely empty and from what i hear it can take its time(stupid brown stuff)


----------



## kaboom

hey ladies hope all is well xx

chistiana sorry you've got some more bed rest :(

Im doing fine still feel sick as a dog though :cry:


----------



## chistiana

thanks kaboom, as long as baba is ok you can nail me on this bed!sorry you re feeling sick, it should ease though in the next week or too!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

My appt yesterday went wonderful!! The subchorionic hematoma(sch) that my OB doc found last Wed. that was 3cm was just a sliver (to small to measure) this Wed!! Thank you Jesus!!! The baby is doing wonderfully with a heartbeat of 172bpm!! He or she was waving at us and sucking his or her thumb!! 
Heres pictures of my little june bug( the first one is him or her waving at us):
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/018.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/019.jpg

Heres the picture from last week :
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/12weeksand1day.jpg


----------



## chistiana

Hey ttc!!!that is wonderful!!!yayayayay!!!your pics are so lovely!!!wave hello to baba for me!!


----------



## kaboom

love the pics ttc :)

:xmas6: happy xmas everyone I hope santa's good to you all xx


----------



## lizbif

I had a dr appt this past Tues. My dr looked for the baby's heart beat for at least 5 minutes and found nothing!!! I was about to pass out! We went into the ultrasound room, and the baby seemed to be fine. He looked to see if he could tell what sex the baby was and the foot was in it's crotch. We couldn't see a thing. 
The very next day I had a private 3d/4d scan done, and we are having a GIRL!!!
I must admit, I am shocked. The baby we just lost was a boy, and I guess I assumed we would have another boy. All that really matters is that the baby is healthy, but this will take a little getting used to. Lol!
I hope everyone is doing well. Praying for everyone here!!!


----------



## chistiana

Lizbif-hey dont ever do that again hun..you got me really scared there in your first couple of lines!!!yayayay and congrats for your healthy baby girl!i guess since you have a boy already this will be different but so soooo exciting too!!!congrats again hun!

A very happy and merry christmas to everyone...i know what i m asking santa for even if he has to deliver it with a 6 month delay!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

lizbif said:


> I had a dr appt this past Tues. My dr looked for the baby's heart beat for at least 5 minutes and found nothing!!! I was about to pass out! We went into the ultrasound room, and the baby seemed to be fine. He looked to see if he could tell what sex the baby was and the foot was in it's crotch. We couldn't see a thing.
> The very next day I had a private 3d/4d scan done, and we are having a GIRL!!!
> I must admit, I am shocked. The baby we just lost was a boy, and I guess I assumed we would have another boy. All that really matters is that the baby is healthy, but this will take a little getting used to. Lol!
> I hope everyone is doing well. Praying for everyone here!!!

Congrats on your baby girl! Merry Christmas Ladies!!


----------



## PitaKat

Hello Dear Ladies!

Sorry I haven't been in here much, I've been so very busy with Christmas and 12 hour work days, yuck! I love Christmas, but it is hard to be a postal worker during this time of year. 

I'm glad to see that everyone's babies are doing well, and I'm loving the new ultrasound pictures! So great to get to see the little ones growing! Our next ultrasound is next Tuesday, a week from today, I can't wait!

Anna, your bump pictures are super cute! I'll have to post one of my bump when I get a chance to take one. I don't think I look all that pregnant when I hold my stomach in, but when I stick it out, it's a definite bump :thumbup:

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## kaboom

lizbif - yeah team pink congrats hun xx

I had my 16 week midwife appointment yesterday all is well she found the baby's heartbeat right away thank god been freaking out for days that their wouldn't be one :happydance: Only thing is my fundal height is measuring 2 weeks ahead of what it should be so this could be a big baba :shock:


----------



## chistiana

Yayyy for a good Appointment kaboom!!!a good baba is a good thing!!go go big bubs!!!

Hope you ve all had a great x mas and 2012 brings everything you ve ever dreamed of!!!


----------



## Tisiphonie

Sorry ladies for being away. December 27th was a hard day for me. It was the 1 year angelversary of losing my 2nd, and the day I was due with my 3rd. A lot of mixed emotions, and even though everything is so far so good with this pregnancy, it's just been impossible to enjoy the holidays.

chistiana - Hoping that SCH goes away soon. I know a lot of women who have had spotting because of those. Sounds like if you've stopped spotting then it's on it's way out! As for feelig movement, I THINK I'm feeling it, but I'm just not sure. I don't think it's too early at 14 1/2 weeks to feel something for a not the first pregnancy either. I'm grateful when I feel things and I try not to worry when I can't since it's so early.

TTC - SOOOO happy to hear that your SCH is gone to just about nothing! Yay for happy news to bring into the holiday week!

lizbif - UGH!! I'm so happy you had wonderful news despite the scare! Congrats on your little girl! I know both of us are approaching our hurdle soon and things are going to go great for both of us.

PitaKat - Sending happy thoughts your way to get you through to that next scan on Tuesday!

kaboom - Yay on the great appointment!! My OB hasn't done the fundal measurements yet...I keep waiting for that. 

AnnaPurna - LOVE the pics!!!

AFM - Next appointment is January 6th and the big anatomy scan is January 12th and I'm TERRIFIED!! I so wish I had reassurance that the baby is growing. I have a doppler and just used it and baby is alive, but I have nothing to tell me if it's getting bigger. A few weeks ago I had a spotting episode and needed an emergency scan at the OB and everything was fine but they didn't focus on measuring the baby, just the placenta and making sure there wasn't a bigger problem. I know at 12 weeks baby was measuring about 2-4 days ahead and hoping that we've continued with that growth pattern.
Lots of love to all of you and the hopes for a much better year for all of us.


----------



## chistiana

Tisi hello hun so great to hear from you!!i m sorry this was such a difficult time for you, i know i will never forget the days i lost my babies and their due dates but take comfort your babies are looking after you and their bro/sis and they are happy for you...
Mine isnt exactly a SCH, it is my unpregnant side (bicornuate uterus) having a period and now it just seems to be stuck just above the cervix so it s a waiting game...but bubs is absolutely fine (i get weekly scans thank god) and that s all i want!!
I m sure your big scan will be great...you usually get a hint or a cue or something of something isnt right so try not to worry..it will be perfect! What did they say was the cause of your spotting?
Anyhow i am wishing everything a HAPPY NEW YEAR and may it be 1 million times better than 2011 with lots of happy and healthy babies our way!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

kaboom said:


> lizbif - yeah team pink congrats hun xx
> 
> I had my 16 week midwife appointment yesterday all is well she found the baby's heartbeat right away thank god been freaking out for days that their wouldn't be one :happydance: Only thing is my fundal height is measuring 2 weeks ahead of what it should be so this could be a big baba :shock:

Yay!! For a great appt Kaboom!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tisiphonie said:


> Sorry ladies for being away. December 27th was a hard day for me. It was the 1 year angelversary of losing my 2nd, and the day I was due with my 3rd. A lot of mixed emotions, and even though everything is so far so good with this pregnancy, it's just been impossible to enjoy the holidays.
> 
> chistiana - Hoping that SCH goes away soon. I know a lot of women who have had spotting because of those. Sounds like if you've stopped spotting then it's on it's way out! As for feelig movement, I THINK I'm feeling it, but I'm just not sure. I don't think it's too early at 14 1/2 weeks to feel something for a not the first pregnancy either. I'm grateful when I feel things and I try not to worry when I can't since it's so early.
> 
> TTC - SOOOO happy to hear that your SCH is gone to just about nothing! Yay for happy news to bring into the holiday week!
> 
> lizbif - UGH!! I'm so happy you had wonderful news despite the scare! Congrats on your little girl! I know both of us are approaching our hurdle soon and things are going to go great for both of us.
> 
> PitaKat - Sending happy thoughts your way to get you through to that next scan on Tuesday!
> 
> kaboom - Yay on the great appointment!! My OB hasn't done the fundal measurements yet...I keep waiting for that.
> 
> AnnaPurna - LOVE the pics!!!
> 
> AFM - Next appointment is January 6th and the big anatomy scan is January 12th and I'm TERRIFIED!! I so wish I had reassurance that the baby is growing. I have a doppler and just used it and baby is alive, but I have nothing to tell me if it's getting bigger. A few weeks ago I had a spotting episode and needed an emergency scan at the OB and everything was fine but they didn't focus on measuring the baby, just the placenta and making sure there wasn't a bigger problem. I know at 12 weeks baby was measuring about 2-4 days ahead and hoping that we've continued with that growth pattern.
> Lots of love to all of you and the hopes for a much better year for all of us.

Tisi: I'm sure everything will go great with your anatomy scan! Do you have any idea what you are having?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Chistiana: How are you coming along?


----------



## chistiana

Hey ttc still on strict bed rest (3w+2d ceiling has stopped being interesting a looooong time ago) but baba was doing just fine in wednesday so i ll say it again...you can nail me on this bed as long as we make it strong and healthy to june!!!!how are you hun?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Hey ttc still on strict bed rest (3w+2d ceiling has stopped being interesting a looooong time ago) but baba was doing just fine in wednesday so i ll say it again...you can nail me on this bed as long as we make it strong and healthy to june!!!!how are you hun?

I'm doing great! Next OB appt is not until Jan. 11th. I got a Sonoline B fetal doppler for Christmas. I've been only trying to only listen to my LO heart beat every Monday and Friday but trust me I could listen to the heart beat 24/7 if it drive my LO crazy. BTW does food taste good to you? Everything seems yucky to me.


----------



## chistiana

Ow i wish everything tasted yak...everything tastes absolutely yam yam to me and i m growing a big bump now!


----------



## Tisiphonie

chistiana - Yikes - it's having a period?? Well tell it to stop! I'm so sorry you have to be on bed rest but my motto this pregnancy has been "whatever it takes" and it sounds like you feel exactly the same too! One of my friends was on bed rest the entire pregnancy, she had people bring her books and movies and did crafting, but she was definitely counting the days.
TTC - LOVE my sonoline b! Was listening twice a week until I got to the yucky time around my loss and have been doing it once a day for about three seconds after I get the heartbeat. I'm almost 18 weeks now and have just gotten to the point that I want to eat everything now! But before that everything was awful, it took forever for me to decide what to eat!
And no idea what we're having over here and we're not going to find out either. I like the idea of the big surprise at the end and I want my husband to hand me the baby and tell me. With how I lost my son (due to a stricture), it was undetectable by scan, but we're going to have another one 4 weeks later to see if he/she's growing and that will tell me. That's what I really want to know - how big is the baby. It was measuring ahead by 2-4 days at 12 weeks. Really really hoping it's continued in that way.


----------



## chistiana

Tisi yap...told it ti stop but it s just hanging around...stupid left side...anyway as you say... Back in april i was like "hey i m not spending my whole pg in bed...no way i dot care" ...now i know better...i ll stay in bed een if you tell me this will last 10 months!!!!
I love the fact you re keeping it a surprise,wish i could do it!and hey i hope your big scan go really really well, come on, 2012 is our year!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Yesterday I had to go to the ER for bleeding. They said I'm bleeding from the uterus (which its prob a SCH) the bleed is 9cm(4-5in). I go for a OB appt tomorrow so I should know more. I'm praying that the bleed will be gone in Jesus Name!!!!!!
I also had a ultrasound done and we found out the gender. Some think its the cord but trust me I know what it is after 4 boys!! We are having our 5th BOY!!!!! I'm already in love with him!!!!!

Heres the ultrasound pic of our june bug(rainbow baby) from yesterday at 14 weeks and 6 days:
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/100_2099.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/100_2098.jpg


----------



## PitaKat

TTC, congratulations on your boy!!! I love the ultrasound pictures :) I'm praying for you as well that the bleeding will be gone! 

We had an ultrasound done today, baby was VERY active :thumbup: It was great to get to see our little pipsqueak! We did not find out the gender, we've decided to let it be a suprise.

https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/th_120103_002-1.jpg


----------



## chistiana

Hello everyone!
TTC- your pics are beautiful hun, and definitely a boy!congratulations!!!i will pray for your bleeding to stop, i hope you re feeling much better and remember your lo is 18 weeks already, everything is working to his favor!

Pitak- ooowwowoow also such great pic, i m gealous, all i get now is a round belly or the top of the head! So you re is team yellow too huh? I admire you people!!!so glad bub is doing great!!

Afm- we just came back from the doc (it s like our 2nd house we re there every single week!!). Bubs is doing great, moving a lot and measuring right for its dates! The blood is still in there but doc said it is getting more organised (???whatever that means!!!) and he thinks it will be gone by next wednesday. So we see him again then and fxed i can have the cerclage and get off my butt!till then the bed it is! Once again he said 80% girl but couldnt be certain as baba was sitting cross legged!


----------



## PitaKat

Thanks Chistiana, I was really glad to get such a good picture too. I thought maybe she wouldn't be able to get one because baby was facing us, showing us it's little alien face :haha: but then it decided to turn. It squirmed around a lot, did a lot of flips and kicks, but I still can't feel it at all. Oh well, in time! 

It's kind of tradition in my family that you wait till birth to find out the gender, and hubby didn't mind going along with that, so yep, we're Team Yellow! :thumbup:

I'm so glad to hear that it looks like there's light at the end of the tunnel for you, and in a week you may be off the bed rest! Crossing my fingers that you get the all-clear at the next apt!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I went to my OB appt today. I still have a bleed 5.6 cm under the membrane(the sack that the baby is in) The bleed is pushing the membrane upward. My OB is sending me to a perinatologist tomorrow. He does not understand why I keep having all of this bleeding( with this pregnancy and my previous pregnancy). I have been put on baby aspirin and lovenox because of what happened with my previous pregnancy (my angel baby). I had 3 big bleeds with her and when I had to deliver her I also delivered huge blood clots(sorry for TMI). I praying I'll find some answers tomorrow why I keep having all of this bleeding.


----------



## chistiana

Ttc i m sorry this has to be so confusing and worrying..i really hope and pray everything is ok. Have you been tested for clotting disorders?i was also put on baby aspirin at the begining of this pg and up till just before my big bleed even though i have tested - for every clotting disorder under the sun...i think it really helps and it definitily wont harm your baby... Will be thinking of you and your lo


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I went to see the perinatologist today. The SCH is still there it seems to be measuring 7 cm(still under the membrane). I asked him it was 5.6cm yesterday why is it 7cm today. It says its the way you measure it from different angles.He said it looks stable and its all old blood. I found out I do have MTHFR and some other blood clot disorder(but I can't remember what it was). So I do have to stay on the baby aspirin and lovenox. Our baby boy is doing great!!!!! He's weight today was 4ozs(by ultrasound) with a strong heartbeat of 169bpm!!!!! I go see the perinatologist in 4 weeks and my OB doc next week.

Praying the SCH will be gone soon in Jesus Name!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Tisiphonie said:


> Sorry ladies for being away. December 27th was a hard day for me. It was the 1 year angelversary of losing my 2nd, and the day I was due with my 3rd. A lot of mixed emotions, and even though everything is so far so good with this pregnancy, it's just been impossible to enjoy the holidays.
> 
> AFM - Next appointment is January 6th and the big anatomy scan is January 12th and I'm TERRIFIED!! I so wish I had reassurance that the baby is growing. I have a doppler and just used it and baby is alive, but I have nothing to tell me if it's getting bigger. A few weeks ago I had a spotting episode and needed an emergency scan at the OB and everything was fine but they didn't focus on measuring the baby, just the placenta and making sure there wasn't a bigger problem. I know at 12 weeks baby was measuring about 2-4 days ahead and hoping that we've continued with that growth pattern.
> Lots of love to all of you and the hopes for a much better year for all of us.

Tisi -- I am sorry you had a rough time during the holidays. I was remembering the holidays last year when my betas had finally dropped from my Methotrexate injection. It took so many weeks for those numbers to go down, and rather than deal with it, I just threw myself into holiday planning. This year, I definitely had to take it easy and rest more!

Good luck on your appointment and your scan. I think everything will bring you good news and hopefully this will help you relax until the next appointment/scan. I just keep moving from one to the next trying not to get too stressed in between.



chistiana said:


> Mine isnt exactly a SCH, it is my unpregnant side (bicornuate uterus) having a period and now it just seems to be stuck just above the cervix so it s a waiting game...but bubs is absolutely fine (i get weekly scans thank god) and that s all i want!!
> 
> Anyhow i am wishing everything a HAPPY NEW YEAR and may it be 1 million times better than 2011 with lots of happy and healthy babies our way!!!

Chistiana -- I hope that the bleeding is calming down and your baby keeps thriving!



TTCbaby2011 said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Hey ttc still on strict bed rest (3w+2d ceiling has stopped being interesting a looooong time ago) but baba was doing just fine in wednesday so i ll say it again...you can nail me on this bed as long as we make it strong and healthy to june!!!!how are you hun?
> 
> I'm doing great! Next OB appt is not until Jan. 11th. I got a Sonoline B fetal doppler for Christmas. I've been only trying to only listen to my LO heart beat every Monday and Friday but trust me I could listen to the heart beat 24/7 if it drive my LO crazy. BTW does food taste good to you? Everything seems yucky to me.Click to expand...

I STILL haven't been successful with my doppler. Stupid machine. :(

Everything tastes terrible to me. I did eat pretty well over the holidays -- Grandma's cooking -- but now I'm back to forcing myself to eat.



TTCbaby2011 said:


> Yesterday I had to go to the ER for bleeding. They said I'm bleeding from the uterus (which its prob a SCH) the bleed is 9cm(4-5in). I go for a OB appt tomorrow so I should know more. I'm praying that the bleed will be gone in Jesus Name!!!!!!
> I also had a ultrasound done and we found out the gender. Some think its the cord but trust me I know what it is after 4 boys!! We are having our 5th BOY!!!!! I'm already in love with him!!!!!
> 
> Heres the ultrasound pic of our june bug(rainbow baby) from yesterday at 14 weeks and 6 days:
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/100_2099.jpg
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/100_2098.jpg

TTC -- Sorry about the bleeding! I am glad you were able to see your baby and find out the gender. Looks like you and I will be the only girls in a family full of boys!



TTCbaby2011 said:


> I went to my OB appt today. I still have a bleed 5.6 cm under the membrane(the sack that the baby is in) The bleed is pushing the membrane upward. My OB is sending me to a perinatologist tomorrow. He does not understand why I keep having all of this bleeding( with this pregnancy and my previous pregnancy). I have been put on baby aspirin and lovenox because of what happened with my previous pregnancy (my angel baby). I had 3 big bleeds with her and when I had to deliver her I also delivered huge blood clots(sorry for TMI). I praying I'll find some answers tomorrow why I keep having all of this bleeding.




TTCbaby2011 said:


> I went to see the perinatologist today. The SCH is still there it seems to be measuring 7 cm(still under the membrane). I asked him it was 5.6cm yesterday why is it 7cm today. It says its the way you measure it from different angles.He said it looks stable and its all old blood. I found out I do have MTHFR and some other blood clot disorder(but I can't remember what it was). So I do have to stay on the baby aspirin and lovenox. Our baby boy is doing great!!!!! He's weight today was 4ozs(by ultrasound) with a strong heartbeat of 169bpm!!!!! I go see the perinatologist in 4 weeks and my OB doc next week.
> 
> Praying the SCH will be gone soon in Jesus Name!!!!!!

I'm praying that the SCH heals quickly! Glad that your baby is doing great! Just tell him to keep hanging on and growing in there!

Sorry I have been away so long, I traveled home for the holidays and I'm still trying to catch up here on BnB! I have a scan in a little while, so hopefully I'll be getting good news. Talk to you all later!


----------



## chistiana

Hey little bird so glad to here from you!hope you enjoyed the hols and hopefully things might start tasting better soon or else you ll have to have your granny stay with you!!!!when is your scan?i bet your little ones are kicking away by now?let us know how it goes, i m sure everything s great!!!

Tisi-how did your scan go hun?hope that you a little more relaxed now!!

Ttc-how are you feeling hun?

Afm-blood is getting organised (?????) so fxed that cerclage will be in by the end of next week!!


----------



## chistiana

Ow i forgot i d already told you guys...excuse me...pregnancy brain got me!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> Hey little bird so glad to here from you!hope you enjoyed the hols and hopefully things might start tasting better soon or else you ll have to have your granny stay with you!!!!when is your scan?i bet your little ones are kicking away by now?let us know how it goes, i m sure everything s great!!!

Thanks, everything went well today. So the guess at 12 weeks was two boys, and it was confirmed today. DH is really excited. I'm just so happy they're healthy and still both measuring right on track. Maybe I was in denial about the genders for a few weeks... but I really am happy. I will miss the chance to raise a daughter, but I love my little monkeys more than anything. I haven't felt a lot of movement, they're probably too busy kicking each other to kick at me! :) But I have felt some slow movements every once in awhile, more like changing positions than kicking/punching.


----------



## chistiana

LittleBird said:


> Thanks, everything went well today. So the guess at 12 weeks was two boys, and it was confirmed today. DH is really excited. I'm just so happy they're healthy and still both measuring right on track. Maybe I was in denial about the genders for a few weeks... but I really am happy. I will miss the chance to raise a daughter, but I love my little monkeys more than anything. I haven't felt a lot of movement, they're probably too busy kicking each other to kick at me! :) But I have felt some slow movements every once in awhile, more like changing positions than kicking/punching.

That's great!!!! I know what you mean about being in denial about the gender...before i had my son i always wanted a girl so at 16 weeks when the doc said it s a boy all i could say was "are you sure?" and then for the next week or so i would still kind of think "but maybe he is wrong". After it sunk in i wouldnt change it for the world...i d already picked out his name and started making an image of him in my head so even the thought of a girl was weird! Now that i ve seen how cute little boys are i ma not bother whether this one is a girl or a boy. I sure both genders are great and have their own goods and bads but wait till you hear those lo says "mammy" and you'll melt!!! I think what you re describing about movement is what i usually get too, it's more like "wow something moved and my bump is sticking out" rather than "wow something's kicking!"
Glad everything went great!xx


----------



## Tisiphonie

Hello ladies!
My scan is this Thursday. I've been listening on the doppler way too much just to make sure it's still alive, but the unfortunate thing is I have no way of knowing about growth. My OB did measure my uterus for the first time this past Friday and said I'm am measuring at 20 weeks and I was only 18 1/2. I spent the entire day with my jaw on the floor. I expected her to say I measured 16 and to be crying. Crazy. Still team yellow/green here. Hoping for healthy and size appropriate!

chistiana - Please tell me you're at least allowed to walk around now! Fingers crossed that your cerclage goes great!!

LittleBird - I wish I could help you with that stupid doppler. I know that I found it the first time at 14+2 and a couple weeks later I couldn't find it and it had moved lower (my doc thinks it's butt up in the air) and I would have never found it if I hadn't had another appointment with her. I was a mess. Is it the gel you're using maybe? Congrats on your two little guys! Awesome!!

TTC - Hoping that your stupid SCH is gone. I have a tiny one too and hoping I see no sign of it this Thursday. I did Lovenox shot #100 this past Friday, that was quite a milestone. Sounds like you have a very healthy and growing baby in there too! So happy to know that I have a Lovenox partner :)


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello and happy 2012 to everyone!!!

I've been on vacation, then had my mom staying with us all week, so haven't been able to get onto BnB.
Let's see if I can catch up...

Tisi: Oooh, that ultrasound is so soon! You must be so excited (and nervous, of course). I know what you mean about feeling disbelief - perhaps the only time we'll feel convinced is when the little one is in our arms. 

Chistiana: Sorry you're STILL on bedrest and have some bleeding. I hope it gets sorted out this week and you can move on. Meanwhile, I guess your bump is growing nicely? Time for another bump pic, don't you think???

LittleBird: Congratulations on having two boys! :happydance: So, that's FOUR BOYS for you now, right? I love little boys - they're so fun! 
You say you'll miss raising a girl - do you think this will be your last pregnancy, then? 
I've been feeling movement since 18 weeks, mostly just little bumps but a couple of times the kicks were so strong it would make me jump! I love the feeling.

TTC: Hooray for your little 4oz boy! 
I'm sorry you still have that stupid SCH, but hopefully it goes away soon. Sounds like baby is doing great regardless. Wonderful news!

PitaKat: Lovely scan picture! I can't wait for my next ultrasound. It's amazing how you see them moving about and you realize that all that action is happening inside of you! Wow, wow, wow.

Ack, sorry if I missed anyone!!!!

AFM: I got my Christmas wish - on the 24th I woke up with a bump! :kiss: It was as if I grew inches overnight! Also, I started to feel movements at 18 weeks, so on NYE! Quite the memorable holiday.
I did get a scare this week, though:
You all may remember that I mentioned baby was always on the left side, never center or to the left?
Well, when I told my midwife this she became concerned and sent me to see a specialist for a consultation. Argh, another visit to the ER! I got to briefly see Blobby on the ultrasound, and he/she was bouncing around and looked great. However, the doctor said that I have a unicornuate uterus! :saywhat: Why hadn't anyone else noticed this before?!?
Argh!!
She says my pregnancy still looks healthy, but that I could have early labour and may continue to have problems TTC in the future. Damn!!!

Anyways, talk to everyone again soon. I'll close with a bump shot at 19 weeks. Hooray!
 



Attached Files:







P1090816.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chistiana

Tisi-hey hun thursday will will here very very soon and i bet your baby will be measuring great if not bigger!!!i wouldnt worry, you measured ahead by 2 weeks on friday...it surely cant go wrong in a week!!!! Well i can walk from my bed to the bathroom and living room and that's about that but hopefully all stupid blood will be gone by wednesday, thursday or friday cerclage goes in and i m off this bed before june!!!haha!anyway will be waiting for your news thursday!good luck!!

Anna-ow this is such a lovely bump picture and what great x mas and new year s surprise you got!as for the unicornuate uterus i wouldnt worry so much about it!i have a bicoenuate uterus (unicornuates are usually better cause there is no septum to stop the baby from growing) and i was told there was a high chance i would deliver my son during sixth or seventh moth...i carried him to 38w4d. The only thing was that a) he was a small baby-only 2300kg but perfectly healthy and b)i was lopsided my whole pregnancy!!!that s that!!!
Anyway, here's my not so lopsided growing bump too!!will update you all on wednesday after i see doc for the 100th time!!!

Hope everyone else is doing absolutely great!!!


----------



## chistiana

ok i have to do it from my computer cause stupid phone wont upload it...ow and seriously sorry i cant rotate it!...here goes...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kaboom

Hi girls glad to see everyone's doing well :thumbup:

Nothing much is happening with me just been busy working and trying to get my house decorated. Only 2 weeks to my next scan so can't wait :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Tisiphonie said:


> Hello ladies!
> My scan is this Thursday. I've been listening on the doppler way too much just to make sure it's still alive, but the unfortunate thing is I have no way of knowing about growth. My OB did measure my uterus for the first time this past Friday and said I'm am measuring at 20 weeks and I was only 18 1/2. I spent the entire day with my jaw on the floor. I expected her to say I measured 16 and to be crying. Crazy. Still team yellow/green here. Hoping for healthy and size appropriate!
> 
> LittleBird - I wish I could help you with that stupid doppler. I know that I found it the first time at 14+2 and a couple weeks later I couldn't find it and it had moved lower (my doc thinks it's butt up in the air) and I would have never found it if I hadn't had another appointment with her. I was a mess. Is it the gel you're using maybe? Congrats on your two little guys! Awesome!!

It sounds like the baby is growing well based on your measurement from Friday! I hope everything looks great on Thursday!

I am using the ultrasound gel that came with it, so I don't think it's the problem. I should try again to use it, it's been weeks but I am not really motivated. I don't get freaked out when it doesn't work, just annoyed. :)



Anna Purna said:


> LittleBird: Congratulations on having two boys! :happydance: So, that's FOUR BOYS for you now, right? I love little boys - they're so fun!
> You say you'll miss raising a girl - do you think this will be your last pregnancy, then?
> I've been feeling movement since 18 weeks, mostly just little bumps but a couple of times the kicks were so strong it would make me jump! I love the feeling.
> 
> AFM: I got my Christmas wish - on the 24th I woke up with a bump! :kiss: It was as if I grew inches overnight! Also, I started to feel movements at 18 weeks, so on NYE! Quite the memorable holiday.
> I did get a scare this week, though:
> You all may remember that I mentioned baby was always on the left side, never center or to the left?
> Well, when I told my midwife this she became concerned and sent me to see a specialist for a consultation. Argh, another visit to the ER! I got to briefly see Blobby on the ultrasound, and he/she was bouncing around and looked great. However, the doctor said that I have a unicornuate uterus! :saywhat: Why hadn't anyone else noticed this before?!?
> Argh!!
> She says my pregnancy still looks healthy, but that I could have early labour and may continue to have problems TTC in the future. Damn!!!
> 
> Anyways, talk to everyone again soon. I'll close with a bump shot at 19 weeks. Hooray!

I love your bump pic, and what a perfect Christmas present! And then to feel movement on NYE? That baby's got some good timing! :haha:

Sorry for the scare and the new information about your uterus. I hope it doesn't cause any more problems for this pregnancy or future pregnancies!

Yes, FOUR BOYS for us. DH and I talked before going to the FS and decided that this would be my last pregnancy. I thought we'd be done with three kids, but the fact that we'll have four is the best news for me! That's the number I had in my head, and I knew convincing DH to go from 2-3 would be hard work and 3-4 would be nearly impossible. So we are definitely done. I'm happy and sad at the same time, because I know that this will be the last time I'm experiencing all of these little miracles. I don't think I would want to try again, either. So it's not just DH. But becoming a mom has been the most amazing experience of my life so far.



chistiana said:


> Anyway, here's my not so lopsided growing bump too!!will update you all on wednesday after i see doc for the 100th time!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing absolutely great!!!

Aw, another cute bump pic! Thank you for posting!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> ok i have to do it from my computer cause stupid phone wont upload it...ow and seriously sorry i cant rotate it!...here goes...

Love the baby bump! I'm doing better. I believe the SCH is bleeding out since I'm bleeding old blood. They change my next OB appt Jan 25th. I'm praying to have wonderful news that the SCH is all gone in the name of Jesus!!!!! Then I go see the high risk Feb 2nd to see how things are going.How are you doing? I seen that your bleed is orgnanized. Thats sound like good news!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

LittleBird said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Hey little bird so glad to here from you!hope you enjoyed the hols and hopefully things might start tasting better soon or else you ll have to have your granny stay with you!!!!when is your scan?i bet your little ones are kicking away by now?let us know how it goes, i m sure everything s great!!!
> 
> Thanks, everything went well today. So the guess at 12 weeks was two boys, and it was confirmed today. DH is really excited. I'm just so happy they're healthy and still both measuring right on track. Maybe I was in denial about the genders for a few weeks... but I really am happy. I will miss the chance to raise a daughter, but I love my little monkeys more than anything. I haven't felt a lot of movement, they're probably too busy kicking each other to kick at me! :) But I have felt some slow movements every once in awhile, more like changing positions than kicking/punching.Click to expand...

Congrats on two baby boys!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tisiphonie said:


> Hello ladies!
> My scan is this Thursday. I've been listening on the doppler way too much just to make sure it's still alive, but the unfortunate thing is I have no way of knowing about growth. My OB did measure my uterus for the first time this past Friday and said I'm am measuring at 20 weeks and I was only 18 1/2. I spent the entire day with my jaw on the floor. I expected her to say I measured 16 and to be crying. Crazy. Still team yellow/green here. Hoping for healthy and size appropriate!
> 
> chistiana - Please tell me you're at least allowed to walk around now! Fingers crossed that your cerclage goes great!!
> 
> LittleBird - I wish I could help you with that stupid doppler. I know that I found it the first time at 14+2 and a couple weeks later I couldn't find it and it had moved lower (my doc thinks it's butt up in the air) and I would have never found it if I hadn't had another appointment with her. I was a mess. Is it the gel you're using maybe? Congrats on your two little guys! Awesome!!
> 
> TTC - Hoping that your stupid SCH is gone. I have a tiny one too and hoping I see no sign of it this Thursday. I did Lovenox shot #100 this past Friday, that was quite a milestone. Sounds like you have a very healthy and growing baby in there too! So happy to know that I have a Lovenox partner :)

Hoping for great health and size with you!! And that your SCH will be gone! How much lovenox are you on? I'm on 40mg a night.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Hello and happy 2012 to everyone!!!
> 
> I've been on vacation, then had my mom staying with us all week, so haven't been able to get onto BnB.
> Let's see if I can catch up...
> 
> Tisi: Oooh, that ultrasound is so soon! You must be so excited (and nervous, of course). I know what you mean about feeling disbelief - perhaps the only time we'll feel convinced is when the little one is in our arms.
> 
> Chistiana: Sorry you're STILL on bedrest and have some bleeding. I hope it gets sorted out this week and you can move on. Meanwhile, I guess your bump is growing nicely? Time for another bump pic, don't you think???
> 
> LittleBird: Congratulations on having two boys! :happydance: So, that's FOUR BOYS for you now, right? I love little boys - they're so fun!
> You say you'll miss raising a girl - do you think this will be your last pregnancy, then?
> I've been feeling movement since 18 weeks, mostly just little bumps but a couple of times the kicks were so strong it would make me jump! I love the feeling.
> 
> TTC: Hooray for your little 4oz boy!
> I'm sorry you still have that stupid SCH, but hopefully it goes away soon. Sounds like baby is doing great regardless. Wonderful news!
> 
> PitaKat: Lovely scan picture! I can't wait for my next ultrasound. It's amazing how you see them moving about and you realize that all that action is happening inside of you! Wow, wow, wow.
> 
> Ack, sorry if I missed anyone!!!!
> 
> AFM: I got my Christmas wish - on the 24th I woke up with a bump! :kiss: It was as if I grew inches overnight! Also, I started to feel movements at 18 weeks, so on NYE! Quite the memorable holiday.
> I did get a scare this week, though:
> You all may remember that I mentioned baby was always on the left side, never center or to the left?
> Well, when I told my midwife this she became concerned and sent me to see a specialist for a consultation. Argh, another visit to the ER! I got to briefly see Blobby on the ultrasound, and he/she was bouncing around and looked great. However, the doctor said that I have a unicornuate uterus! :saywhat: Why hadn't anyone else noticed this before?!?
> Argh!!
> She says my pregnancy still looks healthy, but that I could have early labour and may continue to have problems TTC in the future. Damn!!!
> 
> Anyways, talk to everyone again soon. I'll close with a bump shot at 19 weeks. Hooray!

Cute baby bump! Sorry about the scare!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey ttc!!ow i m glad with your news...it might take some time for SCH to bleed out but as long as it s old blood then everything s great!!yayaya!i m sure by the 25th it will be gone and it will be smooth sail from there on!
About my bleeding, yes, that s what the doc said although i have no clue what that means!but hopefully we wont see any blood (organised or not!) tomorrow!!!
Will be thinking and praying for you xxx


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Hey ttc!!ow i m glad with your news...it might take some time for SCH to bleed out but as long as it s old blood then everything s great!!yayaya!i m sure by the 25th it will be gone and it will be smooth sail from there on!
> About my bleeding, yes, that s what the doc said although i have no clue what that means!but hopefully we wont see any blood (organised or not!) tomorrow!!!
> Will be thinking and praying for you xxx

Praying for great news for you tomorrow!! Keep me updated! :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Hey everyone!!it s been a great 24 hours since last night... A)it started snowing! B)baby was kicking away last night! And c) most importantly blood is gone!!!!youpiiiiii!went to the doc this morning, blood it all gone and we are going ahead with the cerclage in saturday!!then it s 3 more days bed rest and then i m taking it easy but i can officially say i m off strict bed rest!!!youpi youpi ya ya!!!a bit nervous about saturday (i have to be put under complete anesthesia,dont know why, but also very very excited!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> Hey everyone!!it s been a great 24 hours since last night... A)it started snowing! B)baby was kicking away last night! And c) most importantly blood is gone!!!!youpiiiiii!went to the doc this morning, blood it all gone and we are going ahead with the cerclage in saturday!!then it s 3 more days bed rest and then i m taking it easy but i can officially say i m off strict bed rest!!!youpi youpi ya ya!!!a bit nervous about saturday (i have to be put under complete anesthesia,dont know why, but also very very excited!!!!

Awesome news about the blood being all gone! I bet you can't wait until you are able to get up and about more! Don't worry about Sat., it will just make everything easier for you and your baby. I'm so glad for you!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks hun, i know that after the cerclage i will have at least done everything possible to minimize any risks!!!cant wait to get on my feet again! Wooohooooo!!


----------



## PitaKat

chistiana said:


> Hey everyone!!it s been a great 24 hours since last night... A)it started snowing! B)baby was kicking away last night! And c) most importantly blood is gone!!!!youpiiiiii!

WOOHOOOOO! That's awesome news! :happydance:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Hey everyone!!it s been a great 24 hours since last night... A)it started snowing! B)baby was kicking away last night! And c) most importantly blood is gone!!!!youpiiiiii!went to the doc this morning, blood it all gone and we are going ahead with the cerclage in saturday!!then it s 3 more days bed rest and then i m taking it easy but i can officially say i m off strict bed rest!!!youpi youpi ya ya!!!a bit nervous about saturday (i have to be put under complete anesthesia,dont know why, but also very very excited!!!!

What great news that the blood is all gone!! :hugs:


----------



## Tisiphonie

chistiana - YAY! YAY! YAY! I am so happy to hear that!!! Only a couple more days until that cerclage is in. When I had my D&C done that was my first time under complete anesthesia and I was freaked out :( But everything is going to go great for you!!

I had my anatomy scan today! So baby dragon measures 2 days ahead of schedule at 19w4d which is amazing to me. *All of the measurements were great - they couldn't get a couple of the heart though due to the size but we have a repeat scan in 4 weeks because of what happened to Alistair so they'll just measure it then. *It started off with them getting the head and this little one was opening and closing its mouth so often it looked like it was talking and someone hit the mute button. *It was beyond ridiculously cute. *It likes rolling around a lot which was also hysterical to watch. *The only thing that came out that makes me cringe is that they found an EIF. *This is a bright spot on the heart that the MFM said is no big deal and boring to her and doesn't mean anything since it's seen on "normal" babies all the time, but it's a soft marker for DS. *She said that they see it several times a day and it's isolated so I think my risk goes up to 0.75% or something. *It only bothers me because Alistair had one too. I ended up getting the quad screen for Alistair which was normal. *DH thinks that our kids may just have EIFs which can be the case.
Oh, and more fun. *I got my thyroid retested and then I was told that I get to do a 24 hour urine collection. *So I have a magical jug that I get to pee into for an entire day. * They gave me some kind of thingamajig to pee on that will act as a funnel. *I get to keep the pee in the fridge too. *YUM! * My blood pressure was on the higher end today (gee I wonder why) and so this will be used as a baseline in the event that my bp goes haywire etc.
So I'm 99.99% relieved and 0.25% annoyed about the EIF. *Since I managed to freak out driving to work I called the MFM's office and the nurse called me back after speaking to the doctor and reemphasized that the baby is fine and she sees absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## LittleBird

Tisiphonie said:


> I had my anatomy scan today! So baby dragon measures 2 days ahead of schedule at 19w4d which is amazing to me. *All of the measurements were great - they couldn't get a couple of the heart though due to the size but we have a repeat scan in 4 weeks because of what happened to Alistair so they'll just measure it then. *It started off with them getting the head and this little one was opening and closing its mouth so often it looked like it was talking and someone hit the mute button. *It was beyond ridiculously cute. *It likes rolling around a lot which was also hysterical to watch. *The only thing that came out that makes me cringe is that they found an EIF. *This is a bright spot on the heart that the MFM said is no big deal and boring to her and doesn't mean anything since it's seen on "normal" babies all the time, but it's a soft marker for DS. *She said that they see it several times a day and it's isolated so I think my risk goes up to 0.75% or something. *It only bothers me because Alistair had one too. I ended up getting the quad screen for Alistair which was normal. *DH thinks that our kids may just have EIFs which can be the case.
> Oh, and more fun. *I got my thyroid retested and then I was told that I get to do a 24 hour urine collection. *So I have a magical jug that I get to pee into for an entire day. * They gave me some kind of thingamajig to pee on that will act as a funnel. *I get to keep the pee in the fridge too. *YUM! * My blood pressure was on the higher end today (gee I wonder why) and so this will be used as a baseline in the event that my bp goes haywire etc.
> So I'm 99.99% relieved and 0.25% annoyed about the EIF. *Since I managed to freak out driving to work I called the MFM's office and the nurse called me back after speaking to the doctor and reemphasized that the baby is fine and she sees absolutely nothing to worry about.

I'm glad your scan went well. Sorry about the worrying about the EIF. I have never heard of that, I'll have to google it to find out what it's about. I would definitely take the doctor's word for it, and not worry about it yet. They see so many ultrasounds every day, and sometimes mention something even though it's nothing that you need to worry about at this point. I have a friend here on BnB and they did the same thing -- something about the tubes from the kidneys. Then they said it's completely normal for boys to have smaller tubes, and she's having a boy. So here she is, this is her first baby and she's all freaked out about something they mention when they really shouldn't have worried her with it. They know that parents are going to worry about any little thing that could be wrong, it just doesn't make sense to bring stuff like that up, unless it's something that they know will be a problem later.

So, I hope they can give you more information about the heart measurements at the next scan! Good luck with the urine collection -- I'm sure that's the last thing you want to be doing! :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Tisi yayayyaayayatayaay for a perfect scan!!!ya ya and again yaaaaayyyy!!!! I too dont have an idea what this EIF is but as little bird says i think the doc knows better.with my ds they told us at 23 weeks there was something wrong with his umbilical cord (2 rather than 3 arteries) so of course i went online and it mentioned all sorts of trisomies associated with it...i was horrified!!!turns out my doc was right, only side effect was that ds was a little small but perfectly healthy (not even 1 day in nicu) and now is a tall little boy (although still very thin but hey his dad is stick thin!!) so again Dont WOrry and try to avoid too much googling!!!if you have to,concentrate on your peeing jag and warn dh it s not beer!!yak!!the joys!!!so glad for mute perfect little bun!!!


----------



## kaboom

chistiana said:


> Hey everyone!!it s been a great 24 hours since last night... A)it started snowing! B)baby was kicking away last night! And c) most importantly blood is gone!!!!youpiiiiii!went to the doc this morning, blood it all gone and we are going ahead with the cerclage in saturday!!then it s 3 more days bed rest and then i m taking it easy but i can officially say i m off strict bed rest!!!youpi youpi ya ya!!!a bit nervous about saturday (i have to be put under complete anesthesia,dont know why, but also very very excited!!!!

Thats brilliant news hun good luck for tomorrow xx



Tisiphonie said:


> I had my anatomy scan today! So baby dragon measures 2 days ahead of schedule at 19w4d which is amazing to me. *All of the measurements were great - they couldn't get a couple of the heart though due to the size but we have a repeat scan in 4 weeks because of what happened to Alistair so they'll just measure it then. *It started off with them getting the head and this little one was opening and closing its mouth so often it looked like it was talking and someone hit the mute button. *It was beyond ridiculously cute. *It likes rolling around a lot which was also hysterical to watch. *The only thing that came out that makes me cringe is that they found an EIF. *This is a bright spot on the heart that the MFM said is no big deal and boring to her and doesn't mean anything since it's seen on "normal" babies all the time, but it's a soft marker for DS. *She said that they see it several times a day and it's isolated so I think my risk goes up to 0.75% or something. *It only bothers me because Alistair had one too. I ended up getting the quad screen for Alistair which was normal. *DH thinks that our kids may just have EIFs which can be the case.
> Oh, and more fun. *I got my thyroid retested and then I was told that I get to do a 24 hour urine collection. *So I have a magical jug that I get to pee into for an entire day. * They gave me some kind of thingamajig to pee on that will act as a funnel. *I get to keep the pee in the fridge too. *YUM! * My blood pressure was on the higher end today (gee I wonder why) and so this will be used as a baseline in the event that my bp goes haywire etc.
> So I'm 99.99% relieved and 0.25% annoyed about the EIF. *Since I managed to freak out driving to work I called the MFM's office and the nurse called me back after speaking to the doctor and reemphasized that the baby is fine and she sees absolutely nothing to worry about.

yeah for a good scan :thumbup:


----------



## Tisiphonie

More research on the EIF and apparently the USA is really the only country that even mentions this, especially when isolated. Everywhere else because it happens in up to 5-15% of normal pregnancies they don't say anything at all (so for those of you not in the USA you may have had one and no one would have even bothered to say anything!) so I feel a little better. We got hit with snow last night so I'm working from home and while working from home peeing in a jug. I swear my dog is laughing at me every time...


----------



## chistiana

Kaboom thanks hun, tomorrow 11am it will hopefully be all over with a good outcome and an even better ending in 5 months!!!

Tisi hahahahahahaha you made me laugh! This the one time that research proved good!!!so glad!!happy peeing!!


----------



## PitaKat

Tisi, I'm glad you had a good scan and that researching the EIF gave you a little relief. Good luck with your jug lol!

I felt baby kicking for the first time yesterday, and felt it again today! I'm hoping hubby will be around next time so he can try to feel it too :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tisiphonie said:


> chistiana - YAY! YAY! YAY! I am so happy to hear that!!! Only a couple more days until that cerclage is in. When I had my D&C done that was my first time under complete anesthesia and I was freaked out :( But everything is going to go great for you!!
> 
> I had my anatomy scan today! So baby dragon measures 2 days ahead of schedule at 19w4d which is amazing to me. *All of the measurements were great - they couldn't get a couple of the heart though due to the size but we have a repeat scan in 4 weeks because of what happened to Alistair so they'll just measure it then. *It started off with them getting the head and this little one was opening and closing its mouth so often it looked like it was talking and someone hit the mute button. *It was beyond ridiculously cute. *It likes rolling around a lot which was also hysterical to watch. *The only thing that came out that makes me cringe is that they found an EIF. *This is a bright spot on the heart that the MFM said is no big deal and boring to her and doesn't mean anything since it's seen on "normal" babies all the time, but it's a soft marker for DS. *She said that they see it several times a day and it's isolated so I think my risk goes up to 0.75% or something. *It only bothers me because Alistair had one too. I ended up getting the quad screen for Alistair which was normal. *DH thinks that our kids may just have EIFs which can be the case.
> Oh, and more fun. *I got my thyroid retested and then I was told that I get to do a 24 hour urine collection. *So I have a magical jug that I get to pee into for an entire day. * They gave me some kind of thingamajig to pee on that will act as a funnel. *I get to keep the pee in the fridge too. *YUM! * My blood pressure was on the higher end today (gee I wonder why) and so this will be used as a baseline in the event that my bp goes haywire etc.
> So I'm 99.99% relieved and 0.25% annoyed about the EIF. *Since I managed to freak out driving to work I called the MFM's office and the nurse called me back after speaking to the doctor and reemphasized that the baby is fine and she sees absolutely nothing to worry about.

Glad to hear your scan went great and glad that you got more info on EIF! I hope it gives you some ease on knowing more about it.


----------



## chistiana

Hey everyone!well Cerclage is finally in and hopefully with not too many complication. I was put under general anesthesia which was ok but when i woke up i was in so much pain i couldnt hold my tears.my doc didnt expect that so he checked me out and saw that i was contracting. They gave me 2 shots of pain relief and my progesterone treatment and sent me home after a couple if hours. I ve slept all day and now fell a little better even though i still get a little pain and lot of blood.doc said blood is normal and its coming from my cervix but just the sight of bright red blood makes me soooo nervous. Anyway hopefully this was tha last of any worries and it will be easier from here on!!!have any of you ladies ever had a cerclage put in?


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> Hey everyone!well Cerclage is finally in and hopefully with not too many complication. I was put under general anesthesia which was ok but when i woke up i was in so much pain i couldnt hold my tears.my doc didnt expect that so he checked me out and saw that i was contracting. They gave me 2 shots of pain relief and my progesterone treatment and sent me home after a couple if hours. I ve slept all day and now fell a little better even though i still get a little pain and lot of blood.doc said blood is normal and its coming from my cervix but just the sight of bright red blood makes me soooo nervous. Anyway hopefully this was tha last of any worries and it will be easier from here on!!!have any of you ladies ever had a cerclage put in?

Wow, sounds like a scary experience! I have not had a cerclage. I hope the blood stops and you start feeling more normal! :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks hun, the blood has stopped now but i still have contractions and now i am taking youtopar on top of the progesterone...i hope this will work cause seriously i am at my wits end!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Thanks hun, the blood has stopped now but i still have contractions and now i am taking youtopar on top of the progesterone...i hope this will work cause seriously i am at my wits end!

 Glad the blood has stoped!! Now praying your conractions stops!:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks hun, i am on so much medication right now i think if al goes well after this rainbow i will need a new kidney (and to think i only have one!!!)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Going for a OB appt tomorrow insted of next Wed. to see how things are going with baby boy and the sch. Praying to have wonderful news in the name of Jesus!!!!


----------



## chistiana

Good luck hun tomorrow will be praying for you and bubs!!


----------



## LittleBird

Chistiana -- I hope the contractions have stopped by now!

TTC -- good luck with your appt!

AFM, just had an appt. this morning and everything went OK. And I THINK my cold is finally starting to go away! I can't wait to feel better!


----------



## chistiana

Well done little bird, i feel so hopeful with every new appointment that shows everything is great!!!hope your cold is completelt gone very very soon!!!

Ttc-hiw dis your appointment go?hope this stupid sch is gone for good!!

Adm-i still get the odd contractions here and there and i m on medication for it until my next appointment on monday but i m trying to remain hopeful and positive!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

They just listened to the baby's heart beat today and asked me what color of bleeding I was having(because I'm still having some but its all old blood).I was using my sonoline b doppler tuesday and it was reading the heartrate sometimes read in the 120's and 30's then it started to read 117 into the 90's. So my OB's nurse made a appt today to make me feel more at ease. They don't think my doppler is reading the heart beat right. So they used their doppler today and his heart beat was 149bpm!!!
I thought there was something strange readings when I use my doppler because his heartrate is always between 132 and up. I guess I need to ease off of using the doppler a lot, relax and enjoy my pregnancy like they said. I do go back next Wed, for them to check on the sch. I'm praying that it will gone by then in Jesus name!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

LittleBird said:


> Chistiana -- I hope the contractions have stopped by now!
> 
> TTC -- good luck with your appt!
> 
> AFM, just had an appt. this morning and everything went OK. And I THINK my cold is finally starting to go away! I can't wait to feel better!

Glad your appt went good! I hope your cold goes away soon!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Well done little bird, i feel so hopeful with every new appointment that shows everything is great!!!hope your cold is completelt gone very very soon!!!
> 
> Ttc-hiw dis your appointment go?hope this stupid sch is gone for good!!
> 
> Adm-i still get the odd contractions here and there and i m on medication for it until my next appointment on monday but i m trying to remain hopeful and positive!

Keep us update how your appt goes Monday! Praying those contractions stop completely!!


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry the Doppler freaked you out! I hope you have awesome news in a week that the sch is gone!


----------



## chistiana

Hey ttc. I love my doppler but i ve read on many reviews that their readings are not accurate so dont go freaking out!hope next week you have some awesome news for us!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey everyone,just wanted to update on my post cerclage appointment today.,.everything seems great even though i have every possible ache and pain in the world right now!cerclage is way above mid cervix, cervix still measuring 40mm which is great, waters are at good level and intact and baby is not too low(i felt the kicks so low i though i might see a foot or something coming out!) and Its a girl 100%!!!!
Party pooper....i have to stay in bed until next scan (big scan) on the 14th of february...i think if war breaks out i m gonna be the only one not knowing!!!!


----------



## kaboom

glad to hear everything's going well sorry you've got to stay in bed hope you can escape soon xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey thanks, i think by the time they give me the permission to get up i will have forgotten how to walk!!my son will have to teach me! Aaaaahhhh the joys of pregnancy!!!.....but not complaining!!!!

How s everyone else doing??


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Hey everyone,just wanted to update on my post cerclage appointment today.,.everything seems great even though i have every possible ache and pain in the world right now!cerclage is way above mid cervix, cervix still measuring 40mm which is great, waters are at good level and intact and baby is not too low(i felt the kicks so low i though i might see a foot or something coming out!) and Its a girl 100%!!!!
> Party pooper....i have to stay in bed until next scan (big scan) on the 14th of february...i think if war breaks out i m gonna be the only one not knowing!!!!

Glad to hear everything went great day!! Did your contractions stop completely? Oh and congrats on your girl!!!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks ttc!yes my contractions have completely stopped (i mean i might get one or two non painful ones per day but nothing like what i had after the cerclage procedure) but my doc is keeping me on the anti contractions (??) medication plus the progesterone treatment until 32 weeks. Dont know why but i guess he s just being over cautious! You have your appointment tomorrow right?i hope and pray everything is super perfect in there for your lo and that sch has disappeared off the face of earth!!good luck!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Thanks ttc!yes my contractions have completely stopped (i mean i might get one or two non painful ones per day but nothing like what i had after the cerclage procedure) but my doc is keeping me on the anti contractions (??) medication plus the progesterone treatment until 32 weeks. Dont know why but i guess he s just being over cautious! You have your appointment tomorrow right?i hope and pray everything is super perfect in there for your lo and that sch has disappeared off the face of earth!!good luck!

Yes I have my OB appt tomorrow. I'm also praying that the sch has disappeared off the face of the earth!!! I'm updated tomorrow!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I did have my OB appt today but he did not do a ultrasound. He wants me to wait for the high risk doc. to do the ultrasound to check on the hemmorage when I go see him next Thursday. The heart beat was 162bpm!!! I also think I felt a couple of flutters from my LO!!!


----------



## chistiana

Well first of all yayayaya for such a strong hb and feeling your baby move!!this is great news!plus it sounds pretty logical to wait for the high risk doc, you re getting a lot of monitoring and attention so this is excellent! So enjoy those flutters or maybe lil kicks in the next few days till next thursday and take it from there...with such good hb i bet there is nothing to worry about!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Well, it looks like we are having another GIRL! All the measurements look good and we are so relieved! So thankful as I was considered high risk for DS.
 



Attached Files:







photo-7.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kaboom

lovely pic lilamama congrats on your girly :thumbup:

I had my 20 week scan today baby's doing well and is measuring 2 - 3 days ahead. We're going team yellow but im sure I seen a winkie when they measured the legs ? Only problem is the placenta is lying low and is anterior so I need to get another scan at 32 weeks. So hope I don't need a c-section thats my worst fear :cry:

Here's a piccie : 

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/choccers1/baby%20stuff/th_201.jpg


----------



## chistiana

At last!some pics!!!they are beautiful ladies!!!
Lil-congrats on your little girl, girls rock!!(although for now i only know boys!)

Kaboom- you think you saw his winkie and still wanna go team yellow?omg i admire you!!!great news about your scan and dont worry about the placenta being low and anterior...it will move higher as your belly grows plus i too have an anterior placenta and doc doesnt seem to worry about not making it naturally, all i ve ever heard is that it might hurt a little more because of pishing at your spine but that s about that!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

lilmamatoW said:


> Well, it looks like we are having another GIRL! All the measurements look good and we are so relieved! So thankful as I was considered high risk for DS.

Congrats on your girl and glad to hear all looks good!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

kaboom said:


> lovely pic lilamama congrats on your girly :thumbup:
> 
> I had my 20 week scan today baby's doing well and is measuring 2 - 3 days ahead. We're going team yellow but im sure I seen a winkie when they measured the legs ? Only problem is the placenta is lying low and is anterior so I need to get another scan at 32 weeks. So hope I don't need a c-section thats my worst fear :cry:
> 
> Here's a piccie :
> 
> https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/choccers1/baby%20stuff/th_201.jpg

Glad the baby is doing well and praying the placenta moves so you will not have to have a c-section!!!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> Hey everyone,just wanted to update on my post cerclage appointment today.,.everything seems great even though i have every possible ache and pain in the world right now!cerclage is way above mid cervix, cervix still measuring 40mm which is great, waters are at good level and intact and baby is not too low(i felt the kicks so low i though i might see a foot or something coming out!) and Its a girl 100%!!!!
> Party pooper....i have to stay in bed until next scan (big scan) on the 14th of february...i think if war breaks out i m gonna be the only one not knowing!!!!

Chistiana, I'm so glad that everything is calming down for you. And congrats on having a girl! I bet you're starting to get excited!



lilmamatoW said:


> Well, it looks like we are having another GIRL! All the measurements look good and we are so relieved! So thankful as I was considered high risk for DS.

Thanks for posting the ultrasound pic! And congrats on another girl on our little thread! I'm glad that this pregnancy isn't high risk for you.



kaboom said:


> lovely pic lilamama congrats on your girly :thumbup:
> 
> I had my 20 week scan today baby's doing well and is measuring 2 - 3 days ahead. We're going team yellow but im sure I seen a winkie when they measured the legs ? Only problem is the placenta is lying low and is anterior so I need to get another scan at 32 weeks. So hope I don't need a c-section thats my worst fear :cry:
> 
> Here's a piccie :
> 
> https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/choccers1/baby%20stuff/th_201.jpg

Yay for another ultrasound pic! I have heard of lots of people whose placenta has moved closer to the end. I hope yours is like that!

AFM, I'm just passing time, waiting for my next ultrasound. Babies have been moving, and I think I can tell the difference between them! The heartburn is BRUTAL! I bet these babies have a full head of hair when they're born!


----------



## chistiana

Hahahahaha this is so funny littlebird...i had terrible heart burn with my son and he did indeed have a full head of black hair when he was born.he shed all of it it and now has full head of bl


----------



## chistiana

Oups sorry...of bl


----------



## chistiana

WTF???...of blond hair!!yay managed to write it!!someone told me after he was born that mastic really helps with heartburn...i guess it doesnt hurt to try if you can get hold of some!so glad everything is running smoothly!!


----------



## PitaKat

Lilmama and Kaboom, those are beautiful ultrasound pictures! Lilmama, congrats on another girl! :D

My hubby took this bump picture of me last night :thumbup:
https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/th_DSCN3875.jpg


----------



## chistiana

pita-oooooowwww you ve got such a cute little bump hun....this is really sweet!


----------



## book.fish2011

Im expecting twins and due to previous csection where I ended up losing my boy, I hope to make it to 36 weeks this time, which will be sometime in June. Pls need someone to talk to..


----------



## chistiana

Bookfish-hi hun i am so so sorry for your loss but congrats on your twins!!...any pg after a loss is very hard but we hang around here and it makes things easier and time passes faster! Stick around and join us all the ladies here are wonderful!if you ever wanna talk feel free to pm me. Lots of hugs


----------



## kaboom

pitakat - lovely bump hun :thumbup:

bookfish -so sorry for the loss of your little boy :hugs: and congrats on your twins xx

Just realised its the due date of my 2nd angel baby tomorrow :(


----------



## book.fish2011

Thank you Christiana and kaboom. That's so sweet of you gals to have replied.

Sorry for your losses too :(

Am going to hang around and bug you all as I cannot do it in real life much...


----------



## chistiana

bookfish, you can be my guest...i m on bed rest sine 12w4d and definitely wont be on my feet for the next few weeks either so i always enjoy good company!!

kaboom- i know it s gonna be a hard time tomorrow but our lost babies are found angels and will be looking over your and your lo now so just smile up at your angel. Lots of hugs your way!


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat said:


> Lilmama and Kaboom, those are beautiful ultrasound pictures! Lilmama, congrats on another girl! :D
> 
> My hubby took this bump picture of me last night :thumbup:
> https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/th_DSCN3875.jpg

Cute bump pic!



book.fish2011 said:


> Im expecting twins and due to previous csection where I ended up losing my boy, I hope to make it to 36 weeks this time, which will be sometime in June. Pls need someone to talk to..

Book.fish, good luck with your twins. I am not sure when I'll end up delivering my little monkeys, but I'm hoping for early June. I'm just hoping they're big enough and healthy enough and that I can carry them as long a they need it.



kaboom said:


> pitakat - lovely bump hun :thumbup:
> 
> bookfish -so sorry for the loss of your little boy :hugs: and congrats on your twins xx
> 
> Just realised its the due date of my 2nd angel baby tomorrow :(

:hugs: I know it's not easy to encounter these dates, but we're here for you and you will make it past this. I think it's important to remember the loss, but keep focusing on the miracle of life growing inside you now.


----------



## book.fish2011

Thanks little bird, congrats for your twins, am desperately hoping for sometime in June too..


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> bookfish, you can be my guest...i m on bed rest sine 12w4d and definitely wont be on my feet for the next few weeks either so i always enjoy good company!!
> 
> kaboom- i know it s gonna be a hard time tomorrow but our lost babies are found angels and will be looking over your and your lo now so just smile up at your angel. Lots of hugs your way!

Hi christiana

Sorry I may be asking stupid questions as Im joining this group late. Why are you on bed rest? Is it complete rest or can you go for a shower etc?


----------



## chistiana

Hey bookfish, not a stupid question at all hun... At 12w4d i started bleeding heavily and was put on bed rest (was allowed to go to the toilet and have a very quick shower every other day preferably). The red blood stopped after about a week put brown blood continued until week 17. With 2 previous losses (that ended with d&c) , one vaginal birth, and a bicornuate uterus, by doc was convinced i might be at risk for ic so he put in a cerclage at 17w6d. That resulted in some more blood and contractions and even though these hae mostly stopped by now i have been told to stay in bed until week 22 and we ll see from there on. I doubt he will let me get on my feet then either. I do get up to go to the living room, or to eat with my lo but other than that by feet are constantly up. How is your doc treating you hun? Btw i read your blog and i was in tears...if i could i would literally hug you!


----------



## book.fish2011

chistiana said:


> Hey bookfish, not a stupid question at all hun... At 12w4d i started bleeding heavily and was put on bed rest (was allowed to go to the toilet and have a very quick shower every other day preferably). The red blood stopped after about a week put brown blood continued until week 17. With 2 previous losses (that ended with d&c) , one vaginal birth, and a bicornuate uterus, by doc was convinced i might be at risk for ic so he put in a cerclage at 17w6d. That resulted in some more blood and contractions and even though these hae mostly stopped by now i have been told to stay in bed until week 22 and we ll see from there on. I doubt he will let me get on my feet then either. I do get up to go to the living room, or to eat with my lo but other than that by feet are constantly up. How is your doc treating you hun? Btw i read your blog and i was in tears...if i could i would literally hug you!

Thank you so much Christiana. Those are such kind words for me. Am immensely sorry for your losses too.

I wish everything goes well for you in this pregnancy. 

My cervix is not very long, and due to earlier tragedy and twins this time along, am getting a cerclage next Sunday, I will be 16.4 weeks. Hopefully I can keep the babies inside healthy for as long as possible and bring them home with us this time.

Hugs and much love to you.


----------



## lilmamatoW

So my news of the day is that I have a new official due date--June 11. Will someone make that change in the first page? That due date is the actual due date from my LMP, but I measured a little smaller at my first US, so I got moved to June 16, but thus far, I am still measuring spot on with a June 11 due date...so my scheduled c-section has been moved to June 6. One more little twist, the placenta is laying low, so I may potentially have placenta previa. I am going to get another US at 28 weeks to find out if the placenta has moved as the uterus grows. If it doesn't move, my c-section might be scheduled even a week or two earlier than that. Hoping it moves and that I can still have the baby in June. Otherwise, everything else if okay.


----------



## chistiana

Thanks hun.i really think you re doing a good thing getting the preventative cerclage, even if it s just what the word suggests...preventative!plus your are still early for the stitch so that is a plus as well! I hope it all goes well and it keeps those los in there for the long run! And for what it's worth it, even though i did get contractions after having the stitch, afterall it wasnt such a big deal!x


----------



## chistiana

Lil hey i was writing and saw your post after i hit send! I really dont get when they change edd, i mean it is estimated anyway and 40 weeks goes from lmp so what if you measure small?it might just be a small baby,it doesnt mean it hasnt baked long enough!anyway, glad you re measuring right on the dates and hopefully that placenta will move up!we re all still early (well midway really) so i hope once those belly start getting too big the placenta will move up!that s at least what happened with my ds!xx


----------



## LittleBird

lilmamatoW said:


> So my news of the day is that I have a new official due date--June 11. Will someone make that change in the first page? That due date is the actual due date from my LMP, but I measured a little smaller at my first US, so I got moved to June 16, but thus far, I am still measuring spot on with a June 11 due date...so my scheduled c-section has been moved to June 6. One more little twist, the placenta is laying low, so I may potentially have placenta previa. I am going to get another US at 28 weeks to find out if the placenta has moved as the uterus grows. If it doesn't move, my c-section might be scheduled even a week or two earlier than that. Hoping it moves and that I can still have the baby in June. Otherwise, everything else if okay.

Lilmama -- We don't actually have a list of people and due dates on the first page. Not saying we can't, just that there's no info to be updated at this time.

We're going to be close, my c-section will be scheduled for June 8 to start with, but I'm hoping it is just a little earlier. My brother-in-law is getting married in California in June and I'm hoping that I can attend, although I know that the chances are really slim. :) Of course, I want the babies to be as healthy and big as possible, so it's a balance.  I'm just not making any plans either way for now.

I hope your placenta is in a better position by the next ultrasound! I know it happens that way for a lot of people, so hopefully it will work out for you.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Thanks, Littlebird!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I had my high risk OB appt today due to having a subchorionic hemorrhage(sch) and my anatomy scan. The baby is growing right on time and doing wonderfully!!!! The only thing is the sch is still there but its still all old blood and he said it should not give the baby or me any problems. They found out that I have placenta previa(and I think he said it was complete) so I'm still on pelvic rest due to both the sch and placenta previa. I go back March 15th to the high risk doctor(at 25 weeks and 2 days) to see if the placenta moved. If it does not move then I maybe having my first c-section, but I'm praying it will move.So when they did my scan they asked about if I wanted to know the gender. I told them at 14 weeks and 6 days I was told a boy. So they checked for me again to make sure first he said no it looks like you are having a girl, but he said wait and I'll recheck and he confirmed that we are having our 5th BOY!!!! Jason William!!!!

All Boy!!!
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/001-1.jpg
His little arm, hand and fingers
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/006-1.jpg

BTW have any of you ladies had placenta previa complete? Were you only one plevic rest?(I have had no bleeding due to the placenta previa) and did it move for a vaginal birth?

Next Reg OB appt next Wed.


----------



## LittleBird

TTC, sorry to hear about the placenta. My BFF had a very low placenta and she was on bedrest for her 2nd child, but she was already planning to have a c-section so it didn't make any difference. I have heard a lot of people say it can move, since your uterus is going to grow. I hope it moves enough that you can have the kind of delivery you want!

Good news that the SCH is just old blood and isn't a cause for concern at this point!

They just did my 20-week ultrasound today and confirmed again that it's two boys. I texted DH, whose response was, "Shocker!" Hehe. I accept that I'm going to be a mom of all boys. :)


----------



## chistiana

TTC- good news about the old sch! Old blood...who cares...no reason to worry at all! I can imagine your face when he said it's a girl...good thing he checked again!!! Sorry about the placenta previa, dont really know much about it but i do know that as the uterus grows the placenta moves up so hopefully this will be the case with you too!

Little bird- hehehehe as you already know boys are actually fantastic! I ve always wanted a girl but ever since i had my son i keep thinking how awesome little boys are!! Today my lo kept kissing my belly and putting his ears on it..he'd turn round and say...'i can hear something'...and then he d look through my bellybutton but say 'i cant see anything'...bless his soul he is only 20 months old but he seems as excited as we are about his little sis (ok i know it will be a little different when she s here but i m just saying...boys are awesome!!)


----------



## LittleBird

You're right, boys are sweethearts. I am not complaining, my kids have been so easy so far, and we have a lot of fun together.


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies sorry ive not been around work has been nuts :wacko:

Glad to see everyone's doing well. Nothing new happening here bubs is cooking away nicely and is getting feisty now. Due date went ok last week spent the day emptying out the spare room so we can start decorating it as a nursery :thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

Good to hear from you, kaboom! It sounds like you're getting a lot done to prepare a nursery!


----------



## PitaKat

It's my V-Day today! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Yay, PitaKat!

I am definitely counting down to mine!


----------



## chistiana

yyyyaaaaaayyyy well done pitakat!!!roll on week 28!!


----------



## kaboom

yeah for v-day pikakat :happydance:


----------



## kaboom

hi ladies how's everyone getting on ?


----------



## chistiana

hey Kaboom! I was actually thinking of all you ladies yesterday, we must all be doing great to be that quiet!!! I m doing ok, had my growth scan (i think i ve already written that?) and tomorrow is V-day, yayyayayayya(well at least for the uk it is-not greece but i ll take it anyway!!). I was told at growth scan i will remain on bed rest for the rest of this pregnancy but but now i couldn't care less...i just want bubs to stay put for as long as possible! Doc thinks that if we can make it to 37 weeks when we'll take the stitch out then he believes i ll give birth at that point! But we ll wait and see! Also had lots of infections due to the stitch being there and have been on 3 courses of antibiotics in total but i guess i ll never get sick again after that!!!

How's everyone else doing? any cute bump pics? scan pics?


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies, sounds like everyone is just cruising along! I will have my v-day later this week, and I'm so happy for reaching that milestone! Definitely feeling worn out and my belly is stretched pretty tight at this point, can't imagine how much bigger I will get! Good to hear from all of you!


----------



## lilmamatoW

I'm getting pretty big too. It is now starting to get really uncomfortable to move or walk too fast. Yesterday, I ran to catch the bus and all the round ligaments were screaming at me. Ugh. I bought a maternity belt last night so that it might provide some support when we go on a family vacation to Disney World next week.


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, good luck with your family trip and I hope the belt gives you all the support you need! Have fun!


----------



## chistiana

woowoowwoow i repeat too lil...you sound like the ideal pregnant woman going on disney world holidays!!! Have fun hun and wear that belt, it will keep everything a little more cosy and firm!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Wanted to stop by and say :hi:! Glad to hear everyone is doing great!! My V- day is next week on Tuesday and I'm very excited to reach that milestone!!! I go see my high risk doc the 15th. I'm praying the placenta has moved!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

lilmamatoW said:


> I'm getting pretty big too. It is now starting to get really uncomfortable to move or walk too fast. Yesterday, I ran to catch the bus and all the round ligaments were screaming at me. Ugh. I bought a maternity belt last night so that it might provide some support when we go on a family vacation to Disney World next week.

Have fun on your trip!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey ttc, congrats you're so close to v day now, ayayyayayayayayay!!!Hope that placenta has moved up, let us know how the appointment goes!


----------



## LittleBird

TTCbaby -- Happy early V-day! Please keep us updated on the results on the 15th. I hope everything works out perfectly!

AFM, I had another ultrasound on Friday, the twins are looking good and cervix is just fine. My bump is humongous and I am definitely walking slower nowadays. This is the hardest pregnancy so far, but I'm so happy that the babies are thriving.


----------



## chistiana

So so happy for you little bird! Twin pregnancys are bound to be so much harder, well done!!


----------



## kaboom

happy V-day ttc :thumbup:

I hit doubles figures tomorrow :o


----------



## PitaKat

lilmamato, how was your vacation? Did the maternity belt help support your bump?

Congratulations on your V-days, TTC, LittleBird, and Kaboom! 

Chistiana, how are you doing?

I'm at 28 weeks tomorrow, and thought it was a good time to post another picture :thumbup:
https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/th_DSCN3877.jpg


----------



## chistiana

Hey pitakat! Congrats on reaching this huge milestone, 28w is for me the first real biggy!!!your bump is sooooo sooo cute!it s just a bump sticking out, everything else is exactly the same!!!how do you do that?? I ll try posting my bump in a while when i cam use my computer cause lo is running around right now! I m 26w on sunday and doing pretty fine, already fully used to bed rest, 11ws to term!!


----------



## chistiana

ok here goes my bump! sorry about the effects, i m in bed n very bored...i had to play around!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PitaKat

chistiana said:


> it s just a bump sticking out, everything else is exactly the same!!!how do you do that??

lol to be honest not everything is the same, my bra size has gone up 2 sizes! :wacko: My boobs are covered in stretch marks, but I haven't gotten them anywhere else yet, thank goodness. 

Awww, Chistiana, your bump is adorable!! So glad to hear you're well and getting used to the bed rest, only 11 weeks left to go, there's light at the end of the tunnel! I know for a lot of women 24 weeks is the first big milestone, do you mind me asking why 28 weeks is the first big milestone for you?


----------



## chistiana

Hey thanks pitakat! I dont have any stretch marks either but my belly is huge and i ve put on 6kgs...eeeekkk! In greece v day is 26w but my doc always told me (even with ds with whom i never had any problems with) that i can relax a little after we hit 28w!!!i m so gealous of the 24w v day you gave over there, means your docs are much beyter equiped for premature babies!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Cute baby bumps ladies! I'll have to post a new picture of my baby bump when I take one this week coming up.


----------



## PitaKat

Chistiana, if my dr had told me that, then I'd be thinking of 28 weeks as my first big milestone too! Only 2 weeks to go till you hit it! 

TTC, can't wait to see your bump picture!


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat said:


> lilmamato, how was your vacation? Did the maternity belt help support your bump?
> 
> Congratulations on your V-days, TTC, LittleBird, and Kaboom!
> 
> Chistiana, how are you doing?
> 
> I'm at 28 weeks tomorrow, and thought it was a good time to post another picture :thumbup:
> https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/th_DSCN3877.jpg

Cute bump pic! I really have to take a picture to share.



chistiana said:


> ok here goes my bump! sorry about the effects, i m in bed n very bored...i had to play around!!!

Another great bump! You ladies are skinny minnies! I feel and look huge, but it doesn't bother me as much when I'm pregnant. It's after the babies are born that I really start to get frustrated about weight issues.


----------



## lilmamatoW

LittleBird! You look so adorable! :flower:

We are back from Disney and it was tiring, but I feel pretty good now, more active and ready to keep up with the walking (we seriously must have walked more than five miles a day). The belt helped for a while, but then I started getting a skin reaction--I have some terrible skin eczema going on right now--all pregnancy related, so I had to stop using it. In fact, my dermatologist wants me to take prednisone for a short period, but I am reluctant. I have been using the topical ointment, but haven't taken the pills yet. If I can stand the itching with the topical, I might try to just not take it. Unfortunately, the skin thing might get worse as we go deeper into the third trimester. :nope:

Besides that, all seems alright. Hope you all are doing well too!


----------



## chistiana

Little bird, might i remind you you have 2 kids already and carrying TWINS???!!!!i bet you look just as adorable!

Lil-so glad your trip was nice!!this itching this started for me
too this last week but i try to keep it as hydrated as possible to avoid stretchmarks! Hope your excema clears soon, i m not one to talk since i am on 100 pills a day but if i could withhold it i would so i totally agree with you not taking the pills if you can stand it!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I had my high risk appt yesterday and I got wonderful news!! The placenta has totally moved away from my cervix and the sch(subchorionic hemorrhage) is totally gone!!! Praise Jesus!!!! Baby boy is doing wonderfully!!!(more praise!!) He weighs approx 2lbs and we got to see him have hiccups during the ultrasound!!!! 

Heres my baby bump yesterday at 25 weeks and 2 days:

https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/25weeksand2days.jpg


----------



## chistiana

Ooowwe TTC this is just WONDERFUL news!!!i am so so happy everything is working out perfectly!!and your bump is absolutely amazing! Well done hun, you be been super brave and everything worked out nicely!!


----------



## PitaKat

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I had my high risk appt yesterday and I got wonderful news!! The placenta has totally moved away from my cervix and the sch(subchorionic hemorrhage) is totally gone!!! Praise Jesus!!!! Baby boy is doing wonderfully!!!(more praise!!) He weighs approx 2lbs and we got to see him have hiccups during the ultrasound!!!!
> 
> Heres my baby bump yesterday at 25 weeks and 2 days:
> 
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/25weeksand2days.jpg

That's awesome news, Thank you Lord! :happydance: So glad to hear that your little guy is doing so well, and Your bump is so cute!


----------



## kaboom

thats brilliant news ttc glad to hear all is going well:thumbup:


----------



## kaboom

how's everyone doing ?


----------



## chistiana

Hey everyone! We ve been quiet again! No news from this front, bubs is doing fine, the only thing is in our appointment on wednesday the doc told us bubs has her feet down and due to bu he s not sure she has enough space to turn the right way anymore. But ow well this is the least of my worries for now i guess! 
How s everyone else? Kaboom? Lil? Ttc? All the other lovely ladies?


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies! Not much going on here. In the past week, I have posted bump pics and 3d ultrasound pics in my journal, but I can't repost here from my iPad. So check it out if you are interested. Warning: my bump is seriously humongous! :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey little bird! Your bump is beautiful seriously..sooo so cute! But i have to admit i m green with envy about your 3d scans....your boys are GORGEOUS!!!!!Wish i could have pics like this!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> Hey little bird! Your bump is beautiful seriously..sooo so cute! But i have to admit i m green with envy about your 3d scans....your boys are GORGEOUS!!!!!Wish i could have pics like this!

Thanks, girl! It's always a bit of a surprise when they switch over to 3D. I never got any 3D scans with our older boys, so it's definitely a treat this time around. Just makes me even more excited to meet them. :)

I have been trying to figure out who they look like, I see that one of them has DH's eyebrows and they both look familiar in different ways, so I know that they belong in the family. :winkwink:


----------



## chistiana

Hahahaha difficult not to hun!! One thing i know for sure...we had a 3d scan of ds and i can tell you he looks exactly like in that scan!!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Hi ladies!

Good to hear that everyone is getting on so well! We've been busy trying to get ready for baby and with work! I am alright for the most part. I have placenta previa so I might be delivery at the end of May after all! I also failed the GD test so I have to watch me diet and work with the nutritionist...which is probably better for me anyway. Most uncomfortable...I have a terrible pregnancy rash and very little alleviates. Dermatologist wants me to take prednisone for a short time, but I've been resistant to it. So suffering the itchiness, for now...I figure, 7 more weeks or 9 at the worst, right?:happydance:


----------



## chistiana

Lil so glad everything is well despite the placenta previa...it seems like we re in the same boat, my doc thinks i will deliver at the end of may as soon as the stitch is out...so yayayayayay another 7 weeks for you and 7.5 for me!! Sorry about GD but i guess this will resolve as soon as you have you baby. I m not one to talk about medication as i ve taken a tone during this pg but if the thought makes you uncomfortable i think you re better off not taking the meds...you re almost there..if you ve made it this far you can probably last a little longer!xo


----------



## LittleBird

Lil, so good to hear from you! I am sorry to hear about the rash and the GD. You are definitely on the home stretch now, so I hope the rest of the time is as pleasant as possible. The third trimester isn't as easy as the second, but we'll get through it and have lots of cuddles afterwards! I'm getting really excited about meeting these babies!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Hi Ladies, Glad to hear everything is going well with you all and your LO's!!! Sorry to hear about the placenta previa , GD and rash lil. You still have a little time for the previa to clear up hopefully is does!! Well everything is going great!!! I have my next high risk appt this Thursday. I go see him every 3 weeks. Then the 18th I go see my reg OB doc then I start seeing him every 2 weeks. I asked my reg OB doc when they will induce me since I'm on blood thinners and he said its up to the high risk doc but its usally at 37 or 38 weeks so it looks like I might be having Baby Jason the first or second week of June. Not to far off we will all be holding our little bundles!!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Do you ladies have names picked out and nurseries done? We are in the midst of moving #1 to another room in the house and repainting the nursery in preparation for baby. And lots of other things coming in (furniture) and going out (junk) of the house. Such utter chaos! I think we have a name picked out, but not 100% sure.


----------



## chistiana

TTC-so glad everything is working out so well for you too! 

Lil- we ve definitely picked out the name...our little miracle is Natalia and her little brother is already shouting at her!! Unfortunately we only have one room so we dont have much to do...we still havent put up the crib and we want to paint her side of the room a different colour and put some stickers on the walls! But i m holding out until 34-35 weeks...still cant believe i ve made it this far (touch wood!)


----------



## LittleBird

lilmamatoW said:


> Do you ladies have names picked out and nurseries done? We are in the midst of moving #1 to another room in the house and repainting the nursery in preparation for baby. And lots of other things coming in (furniture) and going out (junk) of the house. Such utter chaos! I think we have a name picked out, but not 100% sure.

No names, no nursery. :)

I am feeling a little stressed about names, but I'm sure we'll come up with names that we love eventually.

We are in the process of building a house, which will probably be done right as I'm delivering the twins. Isn't that how things always work out? :winkwink: So I am not doing any preparation here. If they're born and come home to this house, they'd be sleeping in our room to start with anyway. The house will definitely be done this summer, so we know this is a short-term arrangement.


----------



## kaboom

littlebird - lovely bump & scan pics :thumbup:

lilmama - hope your itchiness gets better soon sorry about the GD. Is there still not time for your placenta to move ? Ive got a low lying placenta too and ive to get another scan in two weeks to see if its moved if not ill be getting a section too :-(

No name or nursery yet.

christiana - love the name hun :flower:

I finally started baby shopping today :happydance:


----------



## lilmamatoW

kaboom said:


> lilmama - hope your itchiness gets better soon sorry about the GD. Is there still not time for your placenta to move ? Ive got a low lying placenta too and ive to get another scan in two weeks to see if its moved if not ill be getting a section too :-(

There is still time for the placenta to move. And I was going to have a c-section anyway, so that's no big deal...and at this point, with all the crazy itchiness, I might just welcome the delivery at 37 weeks.


----------



## lilmamatoW

So an update....

Been dealing with itchy rashes, whether or not to take prednisone, placenta previa and gestational diabetes. Went to my 32 week ultrasound and appointment today, and so it looks like the placenta is not going to budge, so this baby's birthday will probably be May 23! And the itcy rash blew up last week all over the back and front of my torso...so I took the prednisone and although the rash is looking better, it's still itchy. So, I am thinking that an earlier c-section date is being merciful to me. And in any case, this baby is already 5 lbs 4 oz...so not too worried that we're delivering a couple weeks earlier than planned. If you don't mind, I will stay on this June board, even though now technically, I will have a May baby.

Oh, and last but not least, I failed my gestational diabetes test and now that I took the prednisone, which totally messed with my blood sugar, I am not on insulin! :nope: 4 times a day. I was kind of bummed about it, and sometimes still am...but now I've lost 3 pounds, but the baby is growing...so I'm thinking this might be a healthy thing.

Hope you all are well, as well as your babies!


----------



## chistiana

Wow what an update lil! I m sorry about the GD but it s only for a few more weeks! You must be so excited to bring your due date earlier, i know i would be! And as for the rash... OMG you re my hero for not takings the meds earlier... I ve started itching about a week ago and it is driving me CRAZY!!! Seriously i wish i could peel my skin!!!

Afm- had a scan on wednesday, bubs turned head down so i m very excited as doc thinks she wont have space to turn again due to the bu!!! Plus he said that i ll give birth as soon as stitch is out at 37 weeks so we might be looking at the end of may too or a couple of days into june! Yayyyyy cant wait but still very cautious as i wouldnt want to deliver before then!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Chris--so glad that you are getting along so well and that baby is doing well too. The thing I am relieved about is that I can now see the light at the end of this very itchy tunnel. Yay for head down!


----------



## LittleBird

lilmamatoW said:


> So an update....
> 
> Been dealing with itchy rashes, whether or not to take prednisone, placenta previa and gestational diabetes. Went to my 32 week ultrasound and appointment today, and so it looks like the placenta is not going to budge, so this baby's birthday will probably be May 23! And the itcy rash blew up last week all over the back and front of my torso...so I took the prednisone and although the rash is looking better, it's still itchy. So, I am thinking that an earlier c-section date is being merciful to me. And in any case, this baby is already 5 lbs 4 oz...so not too worried that we're delivering a couple weeks earlier than planned. If you don't mind, I will stay on this June board, even though now technically, I will have a May baby.
> 
> Oh, and last but not least, I failed my gestational diabetes test and now that I took the prednisone, which totally messed with my blood sugar, I am not on insulin! :nope: 4 times a day. I was kind of bummed about it, and sometimes still am...but now I've lost 3 pounds, but the baby is growing...so I'm thinking this might be a healthy thing.
> 
> Hope you all are well, as well as your babies!

Of course you can stick around here! I have no idea when I'll be delivering, myself. Scheduled for 6/11, but that seems so far away and I'm feeling it more and more each day.

Sorry to hear about the rash and the GD. It is amazing what we go through to have babies! It's countdown time!



chistiana said:


> Wow what an update lil! I m sorry about the GD but it s only for a few more weeks! You must be so excited to bring your due date earlier, i know i would be! And as for the rash... OMG you re my hero for not takings the meds earlier... I ve started itching about a week ago and it is driving me CRAZY!!! Seriously i wish i could peel my skin!!!
> 
> Afm- had a scan on wednesday, bubs turned head down so i m very excited as doc thinks she wont have space to turn again due to the bu!!! Plus he said that i ll give birth as soon as stitch is out at 37 weeks so we might be looking at the end of may too or a couple of days into june! Yayyyyy cant wait but still very cautious as i wouldnt want to deliver before then!

Chistiana, thank goodness baby is head down! Sorry you're itchy, too. I have been itchy but not terrible. You ladies are going to be delivering so soon! I wish I had a better idea when these babies would be born. We have so many plans this summer, and I feel like everything is on hold!


----------



## chistiana

Littlebird 10 days sooner or 10 days later these babies are coming hun so relax and enjoy the last few weeks! I wonder, does your doc think you ll go the whole 40 weeks? I m so happy everyone is fine but you re right...the joys of pregnancy (itching, GD, heartburn...) are endless!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> Littlebird 10 days sooner or 10 days later these babies are coming hun so relax and enjoy the last few weeks! I wonder, does your doc think you ll go the whole 40 weeks? I m so happy everyone is fine but you re right...the joys of pregnancy (itching, GD, heartburn...) are endless!!!!

No, I've got a scheduled c-section at 38.5 weeks. So I won't go longer than that. I'm thinking it's possible I could go earlier, but I am just past 31 weeks right now, so I'd like to make it another month at least. As long as possible so the babies can get as big as they need to be!


----------



## PitaKat

Lil, my goodness, that rash sounds horrible to deal with! :( Hopefully the prednisone will tone down some of the itchy-ness. I'm so excited for you though, May 23 sounds like a wonderful day to have a baby! Only another month to wait! :happydance:

Chistiana, YAY for head down! You might get a May baby too! :thumbup:

LittleBird, June 11 sounds like a great day to have babies too :D How big are the babies estimated to be right now? Ahh, I can't wait till people start posting pics of their new little people!

I have submitted my resignation at work, and my last day will be May 5, I'm so excited! Gonna be a stay at home mom! I'm glad I decided to resign when I did, because the last 2 days at work have been trying, very tiring, and lots of backache and BH contractions. Of course, the tiring part could be because I've been working a lot in my garden, getting it ready to plant, now that the weather is nice :blush:

We haven't finished the nursery, or picked out a name yet, but we are going carseat shopping on Tuesday, so I'm looking forward to that! It'll be one more thing I can cross off the long to-do-before-baby-comes list lol!


----------



## chistiana

Yyaaaaayyyy pitakat, good for you!!! I have big respect for women working while having babies at home but i am a kind of stay at home mum (well i tutor privately 3 hours 4 days a week) and i ve never regreted it! I get to wake up with my lo every morning and have a quiet breakfast and then play play play!!! It s awsome and i wouldnt change it! When are you due? Now that you mentioned it...OMG we ll be seeing some pics soon, i just cant believe it!!happy shopping!


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat said:


> LittleBird, June 11 sounds like a great day to have babies too :D How big are the babies estimated to be right now? Ahh, I can't wait till people start posting pics of their new little people!
> 
> I have submitted my resignation at work, and my last day will be May 5, I'm so excited! Gonna be a stay at home mom! I'm glad I decided to resign when I did, because the last 2 days at work have been trying, very tiring, and lots of backache and BH contractions. Of course, the tiring part could be because I've been working a lot in my garden, getting it ready to plant, now that the weather is nice :blush:
> 
> We haven't finished the nursery, or picked out a name yet, but we are going carseat shopping on Tuesday, so I'm looking forward to that! It'll be one more thing I can cross off the long to-do-before-baby-comes list lol!

Well, at my last ultrasound, 4 weeks ago, they were both about 2.5 lbs. I have another one on Friday, so we'll see how much they've grown since then.

I am also getting excited about seeing everyone's baby pictures. It's going to be here soon!

Good to know that you've got the end of work planned out. It's always nice to have a plan. For me, work has been really rough the past three weeks and I noticed a big difference in how I was feeling physically. The project I was on has now ended, so hopefully things will be a little slower between now and when I take maternity leave. I don't want to tell them that I want to be a slacker full-time now, but that's kinda how I feel. :) I guess if worse comes to worse, I can ask for a doctor's note to be put on bed rest and then my short-term disability can kick in.

We are also struggling with baby preparations. I think they'll be born before our house is done being built, so no nursery and all my baby gear from our older boys is still in the attic. We always wait until the last minute to come up with names. I did register for car seats, so at least we will be able to bring the babies home from the hospital! If worse comes to worse and they arrive before the shower, I'll just have DH buy them. At least all the research is done.

I think I'm still in denial that they could be born anytime. No hospital bag, I haven't pulled out baby clothes from storage or even washed the newest stuff that people have given us for the twins. I hope that makes you feel better that I'm still so badly prepared for this. :)


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies :flower:

I had my scan on friday and good news the placenta's moved up :happydance: Baby's measuring up good and they think its going to be an 8 pounder. Name's have been picked it will be either William or Hannah


----------



## chistiana

Oooowwww beautiful names kaboom!!and yayayayay for the placenta having moved! All is going so well, super yayayaay!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

lil - Sorry about the GD and the rash I hope it clears up soon for you!!

Chis- Yay for baby's head being down!! 

littlebird- June the 11th might be the same day I go into the hospital, but they are not going to start my induction until the next day.Your not alone, I don't have not got to much done either no clothes washed(and other things that need to be washed), need to get baby swing, crib bedding, and crib mattress. It looks like I'm going to have to kick myself into gear!

pitakat-Yay for stay at home mom!!

kaboom- Yay for the placenta moving up!!

AFM- I go every 3 weeks to my high risk doctor and every 2 weeks to my reg OB doctor. My high risk doctor wants me to be induced at 38 weeks( 2nd week in June) due to being on blood thinners. My OB said he might put me in the hospital the night of June the 11th and induce me the 12th, but he not 100% set on that date. So it looks like I have at least 7 weeks and a few days before meeting Baby Jason!!! Not to long and we all will be holding our sweet little one's in our arms!!!!


----------



## chistiana

Ttc-wow you re being monitored so closely, this is wonderful! I cant believe we all so close now! Do you need to stop the thinners to be induced or not? 

I have to admit i havent prepared anything either...actually i m pretty bad, i havent set up the crib yet, need to paint one wall and havent bought absolutely anything in terms of clothes..i so want to go crazy on girl clothes but i m just still scared (believe it or not)...i ve set a goal to wait till week 35 and then go shopping! Ow and had my first steroid shot today...yayayyayy


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Ttc-wow you re being monitored so closely, this is wonderful! I cant believe we all so close now! Do you need to stop the thinners to be induced or not?
> 
> I have to admit i havent prepared anything either...actually i m pretty bad, i havent set up the crib yet, need to paint one wall and havent bought absolutely anything in terms of clothes..i so want to go crazy on girl clothes but i m just still scared (believe it or not)...i ve set a goal to wait till week 35 and then go shopping! Ow and had my first steroid shot today...yayayyayy

Yes, I have to be off of the blood thinners 24 hours before induction. No crib set up here either. Yay for your 1st steroid shot!!


----------



## chistiana

gggrrrrmmmfffffff....messed the whole thing up....should have done two shots today and two tomorrow but i got confused and only did one today....aaarrrrrrgggggg why cant i just do something right???


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> gggrrrrmmmfffffff....messed the whole thing up....should have done two shots today and two tomorrow but i got confused and only did one today....aaarrrrrrgggggg why cant i just do something right???

Don't be hard on yourself Chis! We all make mistakes. :hugs: Did you call your doctor and let him/her know that you only took one shot insted of two?


----------



## chistiana

TTCbaby2011 said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> gggrrrrmmmfffffff....messed the whole thing up....should have done two shots today and two tomorrow but i got confused and only did one today....aaarrrrrrgggggg why cant i just do something right???
> 
> Don't be hard on yourself Chis! We all make mistakes. :hugs: Did you call your doctor and let him/her know that you only took one shot insted of two?Click to expand...

I always mess up the important things....my pregnancy brain is TRAGIC!!! Anyway, yes i did call him and i guess he was trying to be nice and told me not to worry as i am rather thin and even the one shot will probably do the trick...i guess he couldnt say anything else could he? Nothing i can do now, just hope the baby doesnt come sooner than expected! Thanks for the comforting words hun!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> gggrrrrmmmfffffff....messed the whole thing up....should have done two shots today and two tomorrow but i got confused and only did one today....aaarrrrrrgggggg why cant i just do something right???
> 
> Don't be hard on yourself Chis! We all make mistakes. :hugs: Did you call your doctor and let him/her know that you only took one shot insted of two?Click to expand...
> 
> I always mess up the important things....my pregnancy brain is TRAGIC!!! Anyway, yes i did call him and i guess he was trying to be nice and told me not to worry as i am rather thin and even the one shot will probably do the trick...i guess he couldnt say anything else could he? Nothing i can do now, just hope the baby doesnt come sooner than expected! Thanks for the comforting words hun!Click to expand...

Your welcome Chis!

AFM: I had my high risk appt today. Baby Jason is doing wonderfully!!!His heartbeat was 160bpm and he weighs approx. 4lbs and 6 ozs!!!(77th percentile) We got a 3D picture of his his cute little face and hands!!!He had his thumb in his mouth and his eyes closed(we tryed to wake him up from his cat nap lol) 
Heres his picture:https://i552.photobucket.com/albums...Our rainbow baby/31weeksand2daysBabyJason.jpg


----------



## chistiana

Ooowww he s so sweet n gorgeous!!!!beautiful!!!! I so want a 3d scan now!!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

So...here's the latest...I am on modified bedrest starting last week. I woke up last Monday morning and thought I felt a trickle and discovered that I was bleeding! EEK! Because of the previa the doctor didn't want to take any changes, so I was admitted to the hospital overnight on Monday. I was discharged on Tuesday as I didn't have anymore new bleeding, but not until I had gotten a couple steroid shots for the baby's lungs just in case I have to deliver her early. It's a bit of a bummer to be on modified bedrest, as I am so busy at work and there's still so much to do around my house, but have to take into account what's best for the baby and me, of course...so I've been working from home all week and in some ways that's great. Just trying to get to May 23 now without too much drama and no more hospital trips! The threat that's going to keep me in line is the one that they will keep me on bedrest at the hospital until the baby is born! One silver lining...the steroid shots have made my itchy rash go away for the most part! And the good news is that baby girl seems to be doing well. HB is strong and she's a big girl....already over 5 lbs!


----------



## chistiana

Wow lil! That must have been scary even at 33 weeks! Does it have to do with the placenta previa? Anyway so glad both you and your little girl are ok! Plus with the shots now your baby s lungs are at 35 weeks at least so nothing to worry about anymore!!! I know bed rest (even the modified one) is a big bummer but just think of it as a last minute rest for what s to come!!!


----------



## kaboom

ttc - lovely pic hun:thumbup:

lilmama - hope you and lo are doing ok now sorry you have to go on bed rest


----------



## TTCbaby2011

lilmamatoW said:


> So...here's the latest...I am on modified bedrest starting last week. I woke up last Monday morning and thought I felt a trickle and discovered that I was bleeding! EEK! Because of the previa the doctor didn't want to take any changes, so I was admitted to the hospital overnight on Monday. I was discharged on Tuesday as I didn't have anymore new bleeding, but not until I had gotten a couple steroid shots for the baby's lungs just in case I have to deliver her early. It's a bit of a bummer to be on modified bedrest, as I am so busy at work and there's still so much to do around my house, but have to take into account what's best for the baby and me, of course...so I've been working from home all week and in some ways that's great. Just trying to get to May 23 now without too much drama and no more hospital trips! The threat that's going to keep me in line is the one that they will keep me on bedrest at the hospital until the baby is born! One silver lining...the steroid shots have made my itchy rash go away for the most part! And the good news is that baby girl seems to be doing well. HB is strong and she's a big girl....already over 5 lbs!


Glad to hear that you and your baby girl is ok!! Sorry about the bed rest!


----------



## LittleBird

kaboom said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> I had my scan on friday and good news the placenta's moved up :happydance: Baby's measuring up good and they think its going to be an 8 pounder. Name's have been picked it will be either William or Hannah

Yay, sounds like things are going great. Love the names!



TTCbaby2011 said:


> littlebird- June the 11th might be the same day I go into the hospital, but they are not going to start my induction until the next day.Your not alone, I don't have not got to much done either no clothes washed(and other things that need to be washed), need to get baby swing, crib bedding, and crib mattress. It looks like I'm going to have to kick myself into gear!
> 
> AFM- I go every 3 weeks to my high risk doctor and every 2 weeks to my reg OB doctor. My high risk doctor wants me to be induced at 38 weeks( 2nd week in June) due to being on blood thinners. My OB said he might put me in the hospital the night of June the 11th and induce me the 12th, but he not 100% set on that date. So it looks like I have at least 7 weeks and a few days before meeting Baby Jason!!! Not to long and we all will be holding our sweet little one's in our arms!!!!

Thank goodness someone else is a slacker like me! :) Actually, I started to get scared this weekend so packing the hospital bag has gotten onto my short list of things to do.

My appointments are starting to pick up, too. I talked them into waiting two weeks until my next appointment, but after that they want to see me weekly for ultrasounds and NSTs at the hospital. And the OBGYN is having me come in every two weeks too. Friday was a really long day at the hospital -- 2.5 hours. I am thinking I'll be taking more and more time off work as I get closer.

Baby Jason is going to be here before you know it! I can't wait until everyone starts posting baby pics here. So exciting!



TTCbaby2011 said:


> AFM: I had my high risk appt today. Baby Jason is doing wonderfully!!!His heartbeat was 160bpm and he weighs approx. 4lbs and 6 ozs!!!(77th percentile) We got a 3D picture of his his cute little face and hands!!!He had his thumb in his mouth and his eyes closed(we tryed to wake him up from his cat nap lol)
> Heres his picture:https://i552.photobucket.com/albums...Our rainbow baby/31weeksand2daysBabyJason.jpg

Aw, love those 3d pictures. Seeing them makes me even more impatient to meet these babies!

On Friday, they estimated Twin A at 4lbs. 4oz. and Twin B at 4 lbs. I am glad that they're not too far behind Baby Jason -- I want them to be as big as possible so that we can minimize the time in the NICU.

It really is amazing how much you can see in the ultrasound. One of the face pics we got has Twin B looking like he's upset. Looks so much like my DS2 when he cries. Made me want to cuddle him!



lilmamatoW said:


> So...here's the latest...I am on modified bedrest starting last week. I woke up last Monday morning and thought I felt a trickle and discovered that I was bleeding! EEK! Because of the previa the doctor didn't want to take any changes, so I was admitted to the hospital overnight on Monday. I was discharged on Tuesday as I didn't have anymore new bleeding, but not until I had gotten a couple steroid shots for the baby's lungs just in case I have to deliver her early. It's a bit of a bummer to be on modified bedrest, as I am so busy at work and there's still so much to do around my house, but have to take into account what's best for the baby and me, of course...so I've been working from home all week and in some ways that's great. Just trying to get to May 23 now without too much drama and no more hospital trips! The threat that's going to keep me in line is the one that they will keep me on bedrest at the hospital until the baby is born! One silver lining...the steroid shots have made my itchy rash go away for the most part! And the good news is that baby girl seems to be doing well. HB is strong and she's a big girl....already over 5 lbs!

Oh no, sorry about the bleeding! Good thing that you got the steroid shots and you are ready no matter what happens. And the 23rd will be here before you know it. It's good to have a goal date in mind!


----------



## PitaKat

Kaboom, I love the names you've picked, Hannah is on our short list of girl names too :)

Chistiana, only a couple more weeks till you reach your goal and get to go shopping for your baby girl! Don't be too hard on yourself about the shots, everyone makes mistakes, and pregnant women make more than usual! I had my first pregnancy-brain moment the other day when I put the yogurt into the cupboard instead of the fridge. Didn't find it till hours later >.< 

TTC, Baby Jason is adorable! Love that he was sucking his thumb while taking his nap!

lilmama, that must've been scary! So glad that everything is ok now, you just stay resting! It's great that you got the steriods and her lungs are growing quickly now (and that you don't have to deal with the itchy-ness anymore!) And May 23 is only 3 weeks and a couple days away, it'll be here soon.

LittleBird, sounds like your twins are growing really well! Good job, mama! :thumbup:


----------



## PitaKat

37 weeks today! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: How are you ladies doing?


----------



## chistiana

Wow!!! Pitakat, huge congrats on reaching full term hun!!! Yayyyaaayyyy beany is fully baked!!! Well done!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

PitaKat said:


> 37 weeks today! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: How are you ladies doing?

Yay for full term Pitakit! I'm doing great!! Besides having a UTI which is no fun! Baby Jason had is first NST test Wed. and he is doing wonderfully!!! He was kicking and moving all over the place during the whole test!!(I think it was the oj that I drank before hand) I go see my reg OB every week now and it looks like he is going to do a NST every week to(I guess its due to being high risk this is my first high risk pregnancy). I have two more high risk appt one this Thurday and another one at 37 weeks one week before my induction.Plus when I have my high risk appts they do a ultrasound to check on things.


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat said:


> 37 weeks today! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: How are you ladies doing?

Awesome news, PitaKat! I can't wait to see pictures of your little munchkin -- could be any day, now!



TTCbaby2011 said:


> PitaKat said:
> 
> 
> 37 weeks today! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Yay for full term Pitakit! I'm doing great!! Besides having a UTI which is no fun! Baby Jason had is first NST test Wed. and he is doing wonderfully!!! He was kicking and moving all over the place during the whole test!!(I think it was the oj that I drank before hand) I go see my reg OB every week now and it looks like he is going to do a NST every week to(I guess its due to being high risk this is my first high risk pregnancy). I have two more high risk appt one this Thurday and another one at 37 weeks one week before my induction.Plus when I have my high risk appts they do a ultrasound to check on things.Click to expand...

Glad you passed the first NST with flying colors!

So, I had my second one today and the babies were not cooperating. Well, Twin A passed the NST, but Twin B wouldn't stay on the monitor. Then they did an ultrasound to view "breathing" and Twin B passed but Twin A passed out. :( It was a really long appointment at the hospital and I'm not too happy about it. I'll be going back on a weekly basis from now on, too.


----------



## kaboom

pitakat - congrats on reaching 37 weeks :happydance:

TTC - glad to hear all is well with baby Jason

Littlebird - sorry your tests didn't go so well hope your ok xx

That's my hospital bag all packed and ready only 32 days to go :shock:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

LittleBird said:


> PitaKat said:
> 
> 
> 37 weeks today! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Awesome news, PitaKat! I can't wait to see pictures of your little munchkin -- could be any day, now!
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PitaKat said:
> 
> 
> 37 weeks today! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: How are you ladies doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for full term Pitakit! I'm doing great!! Besides having a UTI which is no fun! Baby Jason had is first NST test Wed. and he is doing wonderfully!!! He was kicking and moving all over the place during the whole test!!(I think it was the oj that I drank before hand) I go see my reg OB every week now and it looks like he is going to do a NST every week to(I guess its due to being high risk this is my first high risk pregnancy). I have two more high risk appt one this Thurday and another one at 37 weeks one week before my induction.Plus when I have my high risk appts they do a ultrasound to check on things.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you passed the first NST with flying colors!
> 
> So, I had my second one today and the babies were not cooperating. Well, Twin A passed the NST, but Twin B wouldn't stay on the monitor. Then they did an ultrasound to view "breathing" and Twin B passed but Twin A passed out. :( It was a really long appointment at the hospital and I'm not too happy about it. I'll be going back on a weekly basis from now on, too.Click to expand...

I hope baby B catches up with baby A and that you have great news with both of them at your next appt.!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

kaboom said:


> pitakat - congrats on reaching 37 weeks :happydance:
> 
> TTC - glad to hear all is well with baby Jason
> 
> Littlebird - sorry your tests didn't go so well hope your ok xx
> 
> That's my hospital bag all packed and ready only 32 days to go :shock:

Yay, for only 32 more days!


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies! So glad to hear everybody s doing great and we re all getting really and closer to holding our little miracles! 
Little birl- sorry about the nst results, was the doc worried about it? Good thing is you ll be closely monitored (well even more than before) now and you re already so
Far along i doibt it is anything to really worry about! Anyhow, hope he catches up!


----------



## kaboom

Hey ladies hope your all well :flower:

Had mw this morning baby is still measuring up two weeks ahead, is head down but hasn't moved into my pelvis yet so it doesn't seem in too much of a hurry to get here :thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, kaboom! You're getting close!

Not much different here, just hoping that the babies make it another week or two if possible. I'm trying to be careful in the meantime but it's so hard... Too many things to do between now and then.


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies! Oowww happy everyones doing great! And kaboom so gealous of you...my little girl all of a sudden decided to turn feet down at 35 weeks...grrrmmmffff...so much for bu and no space...so not want a c section but i keep hoping she ll try to turn again..if not..ow well as long as she s healthy i wot complain!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Hey ladies! Oowww happy everyones doing great! And kaboom so gealous of you...my little girl all of a sudden decided to turn feet down at 35 weeks...grrrmmmffff...so much for bu and no space...so not want a c section but i keep hoping she ll try to turn again..if not..ow well as long as she s healthy i wot complain!!

Hope she turns for you!


----------



## PitaKat

Oooh, we're all getting so close! 

TTC, so glad Baby Jason did so good on his NST. Gotta love that OJ :haha:

Chistiana, I really hope your girl turns back the right way. Come on Baby, you can do it! 

Little Bird, how are you feeling, do you think the boys are gonna stay in there a couple more weeks? How are the weekly NSTs going? 

I had several really strong, painful contractions a few nights ago, but then they stopped. Then last night I had several more! But again, they stopped. I'm really realizing just how painful labor is gonna be though :wacko: I had a midwife apt two days ago, I'm not diated at all, but I am 80% effaced. Getting there! :thumbup:


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies!!! I guess that was it for me!!! 6 pm i went to get my son s gift (2 on the 18/05) and i got a really sharp pain. I thought natalia was trying to turn as the pain lasted for about half an hour. Went home to receive our guests but as they kept coming i kept feeling worse. So i called the doc who said she was probably trying to turn but advised to meet him at the hospital just in case. Left my house at 7.. By 7:30 contractions were coming two minutes apart and baby was still feet down. So my gorgeous natalia was born by c section at 9:10pm weighting 2180g! She s in the monitoring unit so i havent been able to see her except through pictures but the doc said if everything remains stable she ll be out tomorrow night! Cant wait to hold her and kiss her!! 
I m in pretty much a lot of pain right now and cant sleep but i dont care! Thank you so much ladies for being there for me and supporting medir so long! I will get back to you as soon as things have eased off!! Again thank you and i guess i wish a happy and healthy remaining to all preggos!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Hey ladies!!! I guess that was it for me!!! 6 pm i went to get my son s gift (2 on the 18/05) and i got a really sharp pain. I thought natalia was trying to turn as the pain lasted for about half an hour. Went home to receive our guests but as they kept coming i kept feeling worse. So i called the doc who said she was probably trying to turn but advised to meet him at the hospital just in case. Left my house at 7.. By 7:30 contractions were coming two minutes apart and baby was still feet down. So my gorgeous natalia was born by c section at 9:10pm weighting 2180g! She s in the monitoring unit so i havent been able to see her except through pictures but the doc said if everything remains stable she ll be out tomorrow night! Cant wait to hold her and kiss her!!
> I m in pretty much a lot of pain right now and cant sleep but i dont care! Thank you so much ladies for being there for me and supporting medir so long! I will get back to you as soon as things have eased off!! Again thank you and i guess i wish a happy and healthy remaining to all preggos!!!

Congrats!!! I hope she get out of the monitoring unit tomorrow so you can hold and kiss her and that you start to feel better soon!! I also hope to see pictures of Natalia!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

PitaKat said:


> Oooh, we're all getting so close!
> 
> TTC, so glad Baby Jason did so good on his NST. Gotta love that OJ :haha:
> 
> Chistiana, I really hope your girl turns back the right way. Come on Baby, you can do it!
> 
> Little Bird, how are you feeling, do you think the boys are gonna stay in there a couple more weeks? How are the weekly NSTs going?
> 
> I had several really strong, painful contractions a few nights ago, but then they stopped. Then last night I had several more! But again, they stopped. I'm really realizing just how painful labor is gonna be though :wacko: I had a midwife apt two days ago, I'm not diated at all, but I am 80% effaced. Getting there! :thumbup:

It sounds like your little one is getting ready!


----------



## PitaKat

Congratulations Chistiana!!! I hope you get to see your girl soon, and that your pain subsides. Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## PitaKat

TTCbaby2011 said:


> PitaKat said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, we're all getting so close!
> 
> TTC, so glad Baby Jason did so good on his NST. Gotta love that OJ :haha:
> 
> Chistiana, I really hope your girl turns back the right way. Come on Baby, you can do it!
> 
> Little Bird, how are you feeling, do you think the boys are gonna stay in there a couple more weeks? How are the weekly NSTs going?
> 
> I had several really strong, painful contractions a few nights ago, but then they stopped. Then last night I had several more! But again, they stopped. I'm really realizing just how painful labor is gonna be though :wacko: I had a midwife apt two days ago, I'm not diated at all, but I am 80% effaced. Getting there! :thumbup:
> 
> It sounds like your little one is getting ready!Click to expand...

I really hope so! I'd love to have Baby before my sister leaves for Japan on the 5th of June. She's in the Navy and will be stationed there for who-knows-how-long. I'd love for her to get to see and hold Baby before she has to leave!


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat said:


> Oooh, we're all getting so close!
> 
> Little Bird, how are you feeling, do you think the boys are gonna stay in there a couple more weeks? How are the weekly NSTs going?
> 
> I had several really strong, painful contractions a few nights ago, but then they stopped. Then last night I had several more! But again, they stopped. I'm really realizing just how painful labor is gonna be though :wacko: I had a midwife apt two days ago, I'm not diated at all, but I am 80% effaced. Getting there! :thumbup:

Definitely feeling more lately. I just made it to 35 weeks, so I'm hoping a little longer. But at the same time, I am struggling with working, so I'm trying to decide whether to stop until delivery. Just wish I knew how much longer.

I have had some contractions, too. But nothing regular. They definitely take you by surprise, right? I have usually been home for them, but I worry that I'll be out and have to deal with it in public. Labor works its way up -- unless you have pitocin, which kicks the contractions into high gear immediately. But natural delivery is a gradual process and while I haven't been through it, I know that it is different than when you're induced. With DS1, I was given pitocin because my water broke and I wasn't progressing at all. As soon as it took effect, I was in A LOT of pain. What I've been feeling lately is a similar sensation but much different intensity. Kinda like being crampy from AF, but more than that.

You're definitely getting there. It's so exciting, it will happen soon!



chistiana said:


> Hey ladies!!! I guess that was it for me!!! 6 pm i went to get my son s gift (2 on the 18/05) and i got a really sharp pain. I thought natalia was trying to turn as the pain lasted for about half an hour. Went home to receive our guests but as they kept coming i kept feeling worse. So i called the doc who said she was probably trying to turn but advised to meet him at the hospital just in case. Left my house at 7.. By 7:30 contractions were coming two minutes apart and baby was still feet down. So my gorgeous natalia was born by c section at 9:10pm weighting 2180g! She s in the monitoring unit so i havent been able to see her except through pictures but the doc said if everything remains stable she ll be out tomorrow night! Cant wait to hold her and kiss her!!
> I m in pretty much a lot of pain right now and cant sleep but i dont care! Thank you so much ladies for being there for me and supporting medir so long! I will get back to you as soon as things have eased off!! Again thank you and i guess i wish a happy and healthy remaining to all preggos!!!

Yay! I am so glad to hear your baby girl has arrived! I hope you get to see her soon and that you heal up quickly. After my c-sections, they recommended keeping up with pain meds (if you're feeling pain, it takes longer for the meds to kick in) and also walk as much as possible. I did that more with DS2 and felt better in less time. We can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful baby!


----------



## kaboom

congrats Chistiana hope you and little Natalia are doing well :thumbup:

Thought that was me on Saturday night had really bad contractions every 5 mins for an hour then they just stopped :dohh:


----------



## PitaKat

LittleBird said:


> PitaKat said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, we're all getting so close!
> 
> Little Bird, how are you feeling, do you think the boys are gonna stay in there a couple more weeks? How are the weekly NSTs going?
> 
> I had several really strong, painful contractions a few nights ago, but then they stopped. Then last night I had several more! But again, they stopped. I'm really realizing just how painful labor is gonna be though :wacko: I had a midwife apt two days ago, I'm not diated at all, but I am 80% effaced. Getting there! :thumbup:
> 
> Definitely feeling more lately. I just made it to 35 weeks, so I'm hoping a little longer. But at the same time, I am struggling with working, so I'm trying to decide whether to stop until delivery. Just wish I knew how much longer.
> 
> I have had some contractions, too. But nothing regular. They definitely take you by surprise, right? I have usually been home for them, but I worry that I'll be out and have to deal with it in public. Labor works its way up -- unless you have pitocin, which kicks the contractions into high gear immediately. But natural delivery is a gradual process and while I haven't been through it, I know that it is different than when you're induced. With DS1, I was given pitocin because my water broke and I wasn't progressing at all. As soon as it took effect, I was in A LOT of pain. What I've been feeling lately is a similar sensation but much different intensity. Kinda like being crampy from AF, but more than that.
> 
> You're definitely getting there. It's so exciting, it will happen soon!Click to expand...

If you go into labor before your scheduled C-section, will they let you deliver them naturally? How is the house coming along? Does it look like it'll be done before the babies arrive? 

You described perfectly what I had too, like strong, instense cramps, accompanied with back pain. Sadly I haven't had anymore of them! The other night I thought maybe it was time because I felt nauseous, accompanied with BHs every few minutes. It lasted for 2 hours before I felt well enough to sleep, then it was all gone by the time I woke up. I'm ready for Baby to come now just because I'm tired of waiting lol. I should probably pack a hospital bag :blush:



kaboom said:


> Thought that was me on Saturday night had really bad contractions every 5 mins for an hour then they just stopped :dohh:

I'm excited to see who goes next. Sounds like it could be you! :happydance: Hopefully next time they won't stop!


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies! It seems labor is pending at the next corner for so many now! Yayayayayay! Just a quick update from me before my little monsters are up: natalia stayed in the nicu for 4 days. It was disappointing not to have her close to me when all the other mums were cuddling their little ones but i was thankful she was ok. They wanted to keep her in the niu cause she continued losing weight but i rebelled! She was losing weight because they wouldnt let me bf her as often as i wanted. So i barked and threatened and i got her out! And guess what...she started puttin on weigjt straigt away! So we left the hospital on tuesday at 2050g! She s great and has been bfing constantly! Nic is very sweet with his sis and has given me no trouble at all! I m all exhausted but wont compain..it is well worth it!! That s it from me, i ll post some pucs as soon as i get time on the pc (typing on my phone now with nic sleeping next to me).
I m waiting for the next birth announcement!xo


----------



## kaboom

Chistiana - glad to hear little Natalia is doing well :thumbup:

I don't know what my baby is playing at now had several bouts of contractions since Saturday but they keep stopping. Had lots of movement today and it keeps heat butting my bladder so I don't know if that's it trying to engage :-k

37 weeks now baby is fully baked :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat said:


> If you go into labor before your scheduled C-section, will they let you deliver them naturally? How is the house coming along? Does it look like it'll be done before the babies arrive?
> 
> You described perfectly what I had too, like strong, instense cramps, accompanied with back pain. Sadly I haven't had anymore of them! The other night I thought maybe it was time because I felt nauseous, accompanied with BHs every few minutes. It lasted for 2 hours before I felt well enough to sleep, then it was all gone by the time I woke up. I'm ready for Baby to come now just because I'm tired of waiting lol. I should probably pack a hospital bag :blush:

Yes, if I go into labor, they'll just do a c-section early. The house is making progress, but the babies will definitely be here first!

I have been feeling nauseous more this week, too. And I agree with you -- I'm getting tired of waiting too! Tomorrow I'll be 36 weeks, which seems crazy, but it's definitely great. I just hope they don't wait to be born until the scheduled c-section because I will be so miserable by then...

I would definitely get started on that hospital bag. I'm not done with mine, but I'm making progress. Sounds like you and I are having a lot of the same symptoms.



chistiana said:


> Hey ladies! It seems labor is pending at the next corner for so many now! Yayayayayay! Just a quick update from me before my little monsters are up: natalia stayed in the nicu for 4 days. It was disappointing not to have her close to me when all the other mums were cuddling their little ones but i was thankful she was ok. They wanted to keep her in the niu cause she continued losing weight but i rebelled! She was losing weight because they wouldnt let me bf her as often as i wanted. So i barked and threatened and i got her out! And guess what...she started puttin on weigjt straigt away! So we left the hospital on tuesday at 2050g! She s great and has been bfing constantly! Nic is very sweet with his sis and has given me no trouble at all! I m all exhausted but wont compain..it is well worth it!! That s it from me, i ll post some pucs as soon as i get time on the pc (typing on my phone now with nic sleeping next to me).
> I m waiting for the next birth announcement!xo

Glad you were able to get her out of the NICU and have been breastfeeding since then! That is one of the things I worry about -- I want to breastfeed, and I don't want there to be limitations on my time with the babies, but of course, I want them to be healthy and well cared for!



kaboom said:


> Chistiana - glad to hear little Natalia is doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I don't know what my baby is playing at now had several bouts of contractions since Saturday but they keep stopping. Had lots of movement today and it keeps heat butting my bladder so I don't know if that's it trying to engage :-k
> 
> 37 weeks now baby is fully baked :happydance:

Yay for 37 weeks! That is awesome!


----------



## chistiana

Kaboom and littlebird, thank you so much! Wow 37 and 36 weeks...your babies are baking soooo well!! Kaboom you re full term congrats!!!! Littlebird, i wouldnt worry about bfing...at 36weeks (even if you were to deliver now) i dont think they would go to the nicu! Come on ladies, it s your tiiiiimmmeeee!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Hey ladies! It seems labor is pending at the next corner for so many now! Yayayayayay! Just a quick update from me before my little monsters are up: natalia stayed in the nicu for 4 days. It was disappointing not to have her close to me when all the other mums were cuddling their little ones but i was thankful she was ok. They wanted to keep her in the niu cause she continued losing weight but i rebelled! She was losing weight because they wouldnt let me bf her as often as i wanted. So i barked and threatened and i got her out! And guess what...she started puttin on weigjt straigt away! So we left the hospital on tuesday at 2050g! She s great and has been bfing constantly! Nic is very sweet with his sis and has given me no trouble at all! I m all exhausted but wont compain..it is well worth it!! That s it from me, i ll post some pucs as soon as i get time on the pc (typing on my phone now with nic sleeping next to me).
> I m waiting for the next birth announcement!xo

Glad Natalia is doing well and that she finally got to go home!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

kaboom said:


> Chistiana - glad to hear little Natalia is doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I don't know what my baby is playing at now had several bouts of contractions since Saturday but they keep stopping. Had lots of movement today and it keeps heat butting my bladder so I don't know if that's it trying to engage :-k
> 
> 37 weeks now baby is fully baked :happydance:

Yay, for full term!


----------



## kaboom

hi ladies hows everyone doing ?

My contractions seem to have all stopped now :wacko:


----------



## LittleBird

I've been having more contractions the past couple of days, but nothing too regular yet. Still have some more packing/organizing to do before I go into the hospital, so I hope it all gets done!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

They checked me last week at my 35 week appt for group b and it came back positive, so I they will have to put meds through the IV while I'm being induced. Baby Jason was sleeping away during his NST today so they had to buzz him awake and he responed wonderfully!!! They checked me last week for dilation and I was 2 1/2 cm dialted and 60% effaced. This week I'm 3 cm dialted and (I think he said) 70% effaced so I'm progressing wonderfully!!! I also got my induction date schedule for June 13th!!!(at 7:30am) I only have two more doctor appt one reg OB and one high risk before my induction. So in 2 weeks Baby Jason will be here!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, so great that you're progressing nicely! I hope your body keeps preparing and the delivery is as easy as possible for you!

I went to the doctor yesterday and he checked my cervix and said it's still hard and closed, so apparently all these contractions I've been having have just been for the fun of it! :) Which means, the 11th (scheduled c-section date) is still a possibility. I was hoping for a little earlier, but will let these monkeys cook as long as they can. But I'm starting to feel like they're enjoying the situation more than I am!


----------



## kaboom

glad your scan went well TTC eek not long till your little bubba will be here :happydance:

I had the mw this morning and baby is only at the brim of my pelvis at 38+1 so she thinks im going to go over due :(


----------



## chistiana

Ttc-great news hun, cant believe your son will be here in two weeks! Cook on!!

Liitlebird & kaboom wow you too are also so close! Any bets on who ll be bext??hihihi just joking, keep baking ladies, the bigger the better, nat nurses aaaalllll night long and i cant really say anything to a 2100g baby!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

LittleBird said:


> Wow, so great that you're progressing nicely! I hope your body keeps preparing and the delivery is as easy as possible for you!
> 
> I went to the doctor yesterday and he checked my cervix and said it's still hard and closed, so apparently all these contractions I've been having have just been for the fun of it! :) Which means, the 11th (scheduled c-section date) is still a possibility. I was hoping for a little earlier, but will let these monkeys cook as long as they can. But I'm starting to feel like they're enjoying the situation more than I am!

Sorry your cervix is still closed. Where you try for a vaginal delivery or do you normally have c-sections?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

kaboom said:


> glad your scan went well TTC eek not long till your little bubba will be here :happydance:
> 
> I had the mw this morning and baby is only at the brim of my pelvis at 38+1 so she thinks im going to go over due :(

Sorry your doctor thinks your going to be over due.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Ttc-great news hun, cant believe your son will be here in two weeks! Cook on!!
> 
> Liitlebird & kaboom wow you too are also so close! Any bets on who ll be bext??hihihi just joking, keep baking ladies, the bigger the better, nat nurses aaaalllll night long and i cant really say anything to a 2100g baby!!!

Hows your little one doing Chistiana?


----------



## PitaKat

TTC, so awesome that you're progressing! 2 weeks is really not that long of a time :happydance:

LittleBird, I'm feeling that way about my LO too, Baby is really enjoying hanging out in there, is in NO hurry to come out lol. Did you get your hospital bag packed? Mine is mostly done (finally :haha:). How's your energy level doing? 

Kaboom, it looks like I'll be going overdue too. My cervix is "thin and soft", still 80% effaced, but I'm only dialated a "fingertip", and when my midwife tried to do a sweep at my last apt, she wasn't able to. So yeah, at least we're in good company, right? :winkwink:

Chistiana, how are you doing?


----------



## chistiana

hey ladies!we re doing ok, nat is getting stronger by the day and today i took nic n nat to the playground as the whether was beautiful!i cant say we re sleeping a lot but we were expecting that anyway!lurking around for more baby announcements


----------



## LittleBird

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Sorry your cervix is still closed. Where you try for a vaginal delivery or do you normally have c-sections?

No, I have had two c-sections already so I'm scheduled for the c-section on the 11th (38.5 weeks). But that is kinda late for twins, so I'm a tiny bit nervous about it. I want them to arrive safely and it's hard to know how they're doing when I go home and I'm not being monitored. Yesterday at the hospital, they said that the placentas are definitely maturing, but the babies seem to be doing well still. They won't move up the c-section unless something is wrong with me or the babies, or if I go into labor on my own.



PitaKat said:


> LittleBird, I'm feeling that way about my LO too, Baby is really enjoying hanging out in there, is in NO hurry to come out lol. Did you get your hospital bag packed? Mine is mostly done (finally :haha:). How's your energy level doing?

Yes, I think they do like it in there. Being born can be a shocking experience. :)

I am mostly packed, too. I have some things to finish, but then again there are some things that I will pack at the last minute (like my pillow and toothbrush). I am completely worn out all the time. Taking more naps and it is hard to do things. Especially with these contractions. It's exhausting!



chistiana said:


> hey ladies!we re doing ok, nat is getting stronger by the day and today i took nic n nat to the playground as the whether was beautiful!i cant say we re sleeping a lot but we were expecting that anyway!lurking around for more baby announcements

Yay for playground time! I am a big believer in getting outside with the babies as much as possible. First of all, if you're breastfeeding, they'll need the Vitamin D from the sun. Plus, I think going for walks and enjoying the outdoors does wonders for the baby blues. Good job, mom!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks littlebird... Yes these baby blues are definitely here and unless i do something my my los i know i ll just go crazy!!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> Thanks littlebird... Yes these baby blues are definitely here and unless i do something my my los i know i ll just go crazy!!

Aw, good luck. I have a tendency to hole up in the house when my babies are young, but I know it always made me feel better if I forced myself to get outside, even for a short walk in the neighborhood. Remind me of this in a couple of weeks when I'm home from the hospital and wondering why I can't shake the blues! I'm sure it will be good for you and the kids, if you can keep it up. I started feeling like DS1 was suffering because I didn't want to leave the house with DS2, so I would keep that in mind and try to make sure he was having fun times and not just sitting around being bored. It's easier to get motivated when you think about the older child and their experience of it. This time around, I want the older two to enjoy summer break and I want to be able to have fun with them since I have been pretty useless the past couple of months. I can't wait until I'm healed up enough to hold them down and tickle them! :haha:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

PitaKat said:


> TTC, so awesome that you're progressing! 2 weeks is really not that long of a time :happydance:
> 
> LittleBird, I'm feeling that way about my LO too, Baby is really enjoying hanging out in there, is in NO hurry to come out lol. Did you get your hospital bag packed? Mine is mostly done (finally :haha:). How's your energy level doing?
> 
> Kaboom, it looks like I'll be going overdue too. My cervix is "thin and soft", still 80% effaced, but I'm only dialated a "fingertip", and when my midwife tried to do a sweep at my last apt, she wasn't able to. So yeah, at least we're in good company, right? :winkwink:
> 
> Chistiana, how are you doing?

PitaKat: Sorry that you are not progressing! I heard some doctors do a membrane sweep to get things going(I have never personally had one). Maybe if you ask your midwife she can do one for you maybe that will get things going.
And maybe your doctor Kaboom can do the same for you!!


----------



## PitaKat

LittleBird, I'm taking naps more often too. It's a little weird, I've never been able to sleep during the day, and now all of a sudden it's a common occurrence! Getting anything accomplished is such a hassle now, I figure I'm doing good if I make dinner, do the dishes, and get outside and do some gardening. Today my list consists of doing the grocery shopping and getting a couple loads of laundry done. Hopefully it'll get done :haha:

TTC, I've been having painless contractions and some back pressure today, but I think it was brought on by DTD with hubby this morning. However, I did just have that "bloody show" I've heard so much about, so who knows? :winkwink:

Chistiana, so awesome to hear that you're gettin' out and enjoying the weather! I can't wait to be doing that with my LO!


----------



## chistiana

Littlebird it was those 5 months of not being able to do anything with ds that kicked it for me. I thought "hey i havent been to the playground with him for so long... I have to do it now"...and seeing him enjoy it so much was so worth it!


----------



## kaboom

pitakat - sorry you've gone overdue hope baby comes soon

TTC - my mw says she'll do a sweep if im still going at 41 weeks :(

Im not sure if something's happening painted my bedroom this afternoon and been getting regular pains since but their not very strong :shrug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

PitaKat said:


> LittleBird, I'm taking naps more often too. It's a little weird, I've never been able to sleep during the day, and now all of a sudden it's a common occurrence! Getting anything accomplished is such a hassle now, I figure I'm doing good if I make dinner, do the dishes, and get outside and do some gardening. Today my list consists of doing the grocery shopping and getting a couple loads of laundry done. Hopefully it'll get done :haha:
> 
> TTC, I've been having painless contractions and some back pressure today, but I think it was brought on by DTD with hubby this morning. However, I did just have that "bloody show" I've heard so much about, so who knows? :winkwink:
> 
> Chistiana, so awesome to hear that you're gettin' out and enjoying the weather! I can't wait to be doing that with my LO!

It sounds like labor could be on it way Pitakat with the contractions, back pressure, and blood show. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

kaboom said:


> pitakat - sorry you've gone overdue hope baby comes soon
> 
> TTC - my mw says she'll do a sweep if im still going at 41 weeks :(
> 
> Im not sure if something's happening painted my bedroom this afternoon and been getting regular pains since but their not very strong :shrug:

I'm sorry you have to wait all the way until 41 weeks kaboom. I hope that you start to progress soon and that labor kicks right in!!


----------



## kaboom

Well after 15 hrs of contractions over saturday night into sunday morning they stopped and ive only been having the odd one here and there since. Think this baby's just playing games with me :dohh:


----------



## PitaKat

Well Ladies, Baby has been born! I'm infatuated :cloud9: It's a BOY, his name is Colin. He was born on June 4th, at 2:47 am, weighing 8 lbs 8 oz, and is 20.25 inches long. We just got home this afternoon. I'll try to post a birth story when I get the time/energy :haha:

https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/ColinsfirstPics6-4-12014.jpg


----------



## chistiana

Oooowwww pitakat colin is gorgeous!!! Congratulations babe, well done!!! Enjoy your little man and take care of yourself!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

PitaKat said:


> Well Ladies, Baby has been born! I'm infatuated :cloud9: It's a BOY, his name is Colin. He was born on June 4th, at 2:47 am, weighing 8 lbs 8 oz, and is 20.25 inches long. We just got home this afternoon. I'll try to post a birth story when I get the time/energy :haha:
> 
> https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/ColinsfirstPics6-4-12014.jpg

Congrats!! He is a cutie PitaKat!!!


----------



## kaboom

Congrats PitaKat he's beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## lilmamatoW

PitaKat said:


> Well Ladies, Baby has been born! I'm infatuated :cloud9: It's a BOY, his name is Colin. He was born on June 4th, at 2:47 am, weighing 8 lbs 8 oz, and is 20.25 inches long. We just got home this afternoon. I'll try to post a birth story when I get the time/energy :haha:
> 
> https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/ColinsfirstPics6-4-12014.jpg

YAY!!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

So, I gave birth on May 7! Chloe Anne was born on May 7 (35 weeks) at 11:24 a.m. by c-section, 6 lbs 5 oz, 19 inches. I had been hospitalized on bed rest after my 3rd major bleed due to placenta previa. The fourth bleed, which was no more than the size of a quarter alerted my doctor and she wasn't going to give me anymore time.

At our one month appointment yesterday, Chloe weighed 8 lbs 12 oz and measured 20.5 inches--gestationally 39 weeks. Whitney, my first, was born at 39 weeks and was 8 lbs 3 oz and 21.5 inches. I think both girls got daddy's size genes (Whitney is not yet 3, but wearing 5 year old clothes and that daddy is 6'8"). I'm a little relieved at this moment that I didn't have to carry to term and give birth to an 8 lb 12 oz baby (did I mention that I'm 5' 1"?). The good news is that the pediatrician told me that I don't have to wake Chloe every three hours anymore to feed but that I can feed on demand. I got a bit more sleep last night as a result. So things are progressing!

I will post updates...so sorry I've been so out of touch. Can't wait to see more pictures of your babies!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1049.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilmamatoW

Here is a more recent photo of Chloe.
 



Attached Files:







538527_10150861392316641_320979512_n.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTCbaby2011

lilmamatoW said:


> So, I gave birth on May 7! Chloe Anne was born on May 7 (35 weeks) at 11:24 a.m. by c-section, 6 lbs 5 oz, 19 inches. I had been hospitalized on bed rest after my 3rd major bleed due to placenta previa. The fourth bleed, which was no more than the size of a quarter alerted my doctor and she wasn't going to give me anymore time.
> 
> At our one month appointment yesterday, Chloe weighed 8 lbs 12 oz and measured 20.5 inches--gestationally 39 weeks. Whitney, my first, was born at 39 weeks and was 8 lbs 3 oz and 21.5 inches. I think both girls got daddy's size genes (Whitney is not yet 3, but wearing 5 year old clothes and that daddy is 6'8"). I'm a little relieved at this moment that I didn't have to carry to term and give birth to an 8 lb 12 oz baby (did I mention that I'm 5' 1"?). The good news is that the pediatrician told me that I don't have to wake Chloe every three hours anymore to feed but that I can feed on demand. I got a bit more sleep last night as a result. So things are progressing!
> 
> I will post updates...so sorry I've been so out of touch. Can't wait to see more pictures of your babies!

 Awww, Congrats! Glad you and Chloe are doing well!!


----------



## LittleBird

chistiana said:


> Littlebird it was those 5 months of not being able to do anything with ds that kicked it for me. I thought "hey i havent been to the playground with him for so long... I have to do it now"...and seeing him enjoy it so much was so worth it!

Aw, I bet you all are going to have a lot of fun at the playground from now on!



PitaKat said:


> Well Ladies, Baby has been born! I'm infatuated :cloud9: It's a BOY, his name is Colin. He was born on June 4th, at 2:47 am, weighing 8 lbs 8 oz, and is 20.25 inches long. We just got home this afternoon. I'll try to post a birth story when I get the time/energy :haha:
> 
> https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/ColinsfirstPics6-4-12014.jpg

PitaKat -- He's gorgeous! I love the name, and he turned out to be pretty big, huh? I bet you're getting lots of baby cuddles with him!



lilmamatoW said:


> So, I gave birth on May 7! Chloe Anne was born on May 7 (35 weeks) at 11:24 a.m. by c-section, 6 lbs 5 oz, 19 inches. I had been hospitalized on bed rest after my 3rd major bleed due to placenta previa. The fourth bleed, which was no more than the size of a quarter alerted my doctor and she wasn't going to give me anymore time.
> 
> At our one month appointment yesterday, Chloe weighed 8 lbs 12 oz and measured 20.5 inches--gestationally 39 weeks. Whitney, my first, was born at 39 weeks and was 8 lbs 3 oz and 21.5 inches. I think both girls got daddy's size genes (Whitney is not yet 3, but wearing 5 year old clothes and that daddy is 6'8"). I'm a little relieved at this moment that I didn't have to carry to term and give birth to an 8 lb 12 oz baby (did I mention that I'm 5' 1"?). The good news is that the pediatrician told me that I don't have to wake Chloe every three hours anymore to feed but that I can feed on demand. I got a bit more sleep last night as a result. So things are progressing!
> 
> I will post updates...so sorry I've been so out of touch. Can't wait to see more pictures of your babies!

Lilmama -- Chloe is gorgeous. Thank you for posting pictures. I can't believe how big she was at 35 weeks. You're right, a baby that big when you're only 5'1" is a little scary. :) I'm 4'11" and I was always scared of having a baby that went late. Thank goodness DH and I are on the short side. No need to worry about those tall genes your husband has!

So, I should have updated you all earlier, but the twins were born on 6/2. I put some information in my journal about it, but we came home two days ago and are settling into a routine. They are good boys so far and we're working through breastfeeding currently. My hope is to have them feeding at the same time pretty soon, when they are both experts at latching on.
 



Attached Files:







Photo Jun 07, 8 31 30 PM.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTCbaby2011

LittleBird said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Littlebird it was those 5 months of not being able to do anything with ds that kicked it for me. I thought "hey i havent been to the playground with him for so long... I have to do it now"...and seeing him enjoy it so much was so worth it!
> 
> Aw, I bet you all are going to have a lot of fun at the playground from now on!
> 
> 
> 
> PitaKat said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, Baby has been born! I'm infatuated :cloud9: It's a BOY, his name is Colin. He was born on June 4th, at 2:47 am, weighing 8 lbs 8 oz, and is 20.25 inches long. We just got home this afternoon. I'll try to post a birth story when I get the time/energy :haha:
> 
> https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/ColinsfirstPics6-4-12014.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> PitaKat -- He's gorgeous! I love the name, and he turned out to be pretty big, huh? I bet you're getting lots of baby cuddles with him!
> 
> 
> 
> lilmamatoW said:
> 
> 
> So, I gave birth on May 7! Chloe Anne was born on May 7 (35 weeks) at 11:24 a.m. by c-section, 6 lbs 5 oz, 19 inches. I had been hospitalized on bed rest after my 3rd major bleed due to placenta previa. The fourth bleed, which was no more than the size of a quarter alerted my doctor and she wasn't going to give me anymore time.
> 
> At our one month appointment yesterday, Chloe weighed 8 lbs 12 oz and measured 20.5 inches--gestationally 39 weeks. Whitney, my first, was born at 39 weeks and was 8 lbs 3 oz and 21.5 inches. I think both girls got daddy's size genes (Whitney is not yet 3, but wearing 5 year old clothes and that daddy is 6'8"). I'm a little relieved at this moment that I didn't have to carry to term and give birth to an 8 lb 12 oz baby (did I mention that I'm 5' 1"?). The good news is that the pediatrician told me that I don't have to wake Chloe every three hours anymore to feed but that I can feed on demand. I got a bit more sleep last night as a result. So things are progressing!
> 
> I will post updates...so sorry I've been so out of touch. Can't wait to see more pictures of your babies!Click to expand...
> 
> Lilmama -- Chloe is gorgeous. Thank you for posting pictures. I can't believe how big she was at 35 weeks. You're right, a baby that big when you're only 5'1" is a little scary. :) I'm 4'11" and I was always scared of having a baby that went late. Thank goodness DH and I are on the short side. No need to worry about those tall genes your husband has!
> 
> So, I should have updated you all earlier, but the twins were born on 6/2. I put some information in my journal about it, but we came home two days ago and are settling into a routine. They are good boys so far and we're working through breastfeeding currently. My hope is to have them feeding at the same time pretty soon, when they are both experts at latching on.Click to expand...

 Littlebird: Awww, x2 the cuteness! Congrats!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

LittleBird! Double yay! Hope the twins get the hang of latching soon! Hope you're getting rest when you can!:happydance:


----------



## chistiana

Wow wow wooooowwww!!! 
Lil-congrats hun!!!so happy for you and chloe! Your girly is a cutie!! Nat was also born at 35 weeks, we re still working on putting some weight on, she s 2510g today!!

Littlebird-ow i cant believe you had your boys too! Well done hun! The pic of all of your boys is really touching!


----------



## LittleBird

lilmamatoW said:


> LittleBird! Double yay! Hope the twins get the hang of latching soon! Hope you're getting rest when you can!:happydance:

They're learning. Kian is so difficult to wake up for feeding, though! I strip his clothes off, tickle him, move him around. He just doesn't want to be bothered!



chistiana said:


> Wow wow wooooowwww!!!
> Lil-congrats hun!!!so happy for you and chloe! Your girly is a cutie!! Nat was also born at 35 weeks, we re still working on putting some weight on, she s 2510g today!!
> 
> Littlebird-ow i cant believe you had your boys too! Well done hun! The pic of all of your boys is really touching!

Thank you! I love getting pictures of them all together!


----------



## kaboom

lilmama - congrats on little Chloe lovely pics :thumbup:

littlebird - congrats on the twins love the pic of all your boys together :)


----------



## PitaKat

Thanks so much Ladies! We really are enjoying him, he's such a sweetheart :cloud9: I put his birth story here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1047781-colins-birth-story.html

Lilmama, your girl is so pretty! Very healthy size for 35 weeks, and so glad to hear that she's doing so well :)

LittleBird, that picture is adorable, its just so sweet! I love their hair! I'm working on breastfeeding right now too. My boobs are huge and nipples are sore. Hopefully our bodies figure out supply and demand soon!


----------



## LittleBird

PitaKat said:


> LittleBird, that picture is adorable, its just so sweet! I love their hair! I'm working on breastfeeding right now too. My boobs are huge and nipples are sore. Hopefully our bodies figure out supply and demand soon!

Yes, supply and demand! I can't remember when my body figured it out the last two times, but the beginning is hard!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I go in at 7:00am for my induction due to being on blood thinners. I'am so excited but also nervous at the same time!!! No sleep for me tonight!! I can't wait to meet our little guy!!!!


----------



## chistiana

Yaaaayyyyy for induction date ttc!!! Good luck hun, i m sending all my best wishes for a quick and safe delivery!!! Looking forward to pics of your little rainbow!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck, TTC! It will be so great when your LO is here!


----------



## kaboom

Hope everything's going ok and your getting lots of lovely cuddles off your little man TTC :thumbup:

Im in labour girls started with pains at about 6 last night contractions currently at about 8 mins apart :happydance:


----------



## PitaKat

Oh TTC, how exciting! Good luck with your induction, hun, I hope everything goes perfect and I can't wait to see pictures!

Kaboom, Yay, labor! Will your baby be born on it's due date?! I can't wait to see what your yellow bump turns out to be!


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck, Kaboom! Keep us updated!


----------



## lilmamatoW

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I go in at 7:00am for my induction due to being on blood thinners. I'am so excited but also nervous at the same time!!! No sleep for me tonight!! I can't wait to meet our little guy!!!!

Hope it all went well and can't wait to see pictures of your little guy!


----------



## chistiana

kaboom & ttc, i m thinking you re holding your bundles of joys girls!!hope it all went well and you re on cloud 9! waiting for beautiful baby pics!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Our Baby Boy (Our Rainbow) Jason William Was Born June 13th at 12:43pm weighting 7lbs 10ozs and 19 1/2 inches long 

Went in for inducton at 7:00am
They gave me meds through the IV for group b strep
Then I was checked for dilation. I was 4cm and 75%-80% effaced
They stared piticon at 8:50am
They checked for dilation I don't know the time I was 6cm
They only had to turn the piticon up to 5 because mt contractions were 3-4 min. apart
They rechecked for dilation I was 9cm
They broke my water and in 4-5 pushes Baby Jason William Was Here!!!!!!!

Here's Picture of Our Beautiful Baby Boy!!!!!!
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/013.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/016.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/019-1.jpg

We all are absolutely in love with him!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## chistiana

Ttc he s gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, TTC, he is beautiful! Congratulations on what sounds like a really smooth induction!


----------



## PitaKat

TTC, he looks great! Congratulations on your beautiful boy!


----------



## lilmamatoW

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Our Baby Boy (Our Rainbow) Jason William Was Born June 13th at 12:43pm weighting 7lbs 10ozs and 19 1/2 inches long
> 
> Went in for inducton at 7:00am
> They gave me meds through the IV for group b strep
> Then I was checked for dilation. I was 4cm and 75%-80% effaced
> They stared piticon at 8:50am
> They checked for dilation I don't know the time I was 6cm
> They only had to turn the piticon up to 5 because mt contractions were 3-4 min. apart
> They rechecked for dilation I was 9cm
> They broke my water and in 4-5 pushes Baby Jason William Was Here!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's Picture of Our Beautiful Baby Boy!!!!!!
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/013.jpg
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/016.jpg
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/019-1.jpg
> 
> We all are absolutely in love with him!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies just a quick post to let you know that baby Hannah was born on 15th June at 1.20 am. We're only just home from the hospital as there was a problem with the delivery and Hannah has had some breathing and feeding issues. Take care for now ladies ill try and get back on soon with the birth story xx


----------



## chistiana

Kaboom, congratulations for the birth of your daughter!! I really hole hannah is better now and you are able to enjoy your rainbow at home! Cant wait for the birth story! Take care hun both of yourself and your little girl!


----------



## kaboom

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well :flower:

Hannah's is doing well we've got her feeding sorted and she now weighs 10lb 2oz


----------



## chistiana

Hey kaboom! So glad hannah is doing great and what good weight she is at!! Nat is 4250g still but considering i got her home at 2kg she s doing well! She s a very colicky baby due to her being premature and a very lazy feeder but i m hoping the rule of three will apply to her too! 
How are all the other lovely june (and may!) bugs doing?


----------



## PitaKat

Hey everybody! How are you all doing? I hope your babies are all sleeping well and gaining weight!

Colin is growing like a weed. He sleeps well at night; though he wakes up every couple hours to eat, he goes right back to sleep when he's full :cloud9: I love this little guy so much! My hubby keeps talking about having another one lol!


----------



## chistiana

Hey pitakat! Ooowwww you lucky lucky mummy! Nat will sleep for about 5 hours but when she wakes up to feed she ll be up for a good 2-3 hours and she usually will eventually sleep on my chest...not very comfy for me especially after my son also comes in bed! Other than that she still cries a lot but she s started cooing, smiling and today she giggled out loud which just makes me forget everything! How much does colin weight? Haha after you ve had the first you never stop wanting a second and a third and a forth! I would so want a third one but i m not sure we ll ever go for it!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Hey Chistiana and PitaKat glad that both of you and your babies are doing great!! Has for me and Baby Jason we are doing great as well!!! Baby Jason had is 2 month check up yesterday and he now weighs 12lbs and 20 inches long!! We did have some problems with BF for awhile because my milk was decreasing but I got it back up and things are a lot better now!

Hope to hear from the rest of the ladies!


----------



## chistiana

Hey ttc! So happy for jason and you too! Would you mind sharing how you got your milk back up...i think i m starting to have low milk supply too.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chistiana said:


> Hey ttc! So happy for jason and you too! Would you mind sharing how you got your milk back up...i think i m starting to have low milk supply too.

I started to eat a lot of oatmeal(or things with oatmeal in it) every day, increased drinking water, and pumped 3 times a day after he ate. Even if you are not getting anything out while pumping go ahead and pump for 5 minutes it helps stimulate your breast to think you need a milk increase. Once your milk increases you can pump once or twice a day so your supply will stay up.Eating greens and fruit can help to. I hope this help you Chistiana!


----------



## PitaKat

Hi Chistiana and TTC! It's so great to hear from you girls :) 

Chistiana, I love the smiles, Colin has started really smiling a lot within the last couple weeks, you're right, they make you forget everything! I can't wait for the first giggle! Right now Colin kinda laughs, but it's actually more of a cough lol!

TTC, that's great that you've gotten your milk production back up, well done!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks ttc.. I drink at least 64oz water a day but if i pump i feel like the rest of the day my breasts are empty and she goes hungry so i only pump after her last feed at night and i only get about 3oz. I m still keeping up with her at the moment but if she keeps gaining at a low rate i ll try pumping more frequently!


----------



## PitaKat

Hey Ladies! It's December and that means that our babies are (or in my LO's case, almost are) 6 months old! Can't believe we're at half a year already. How are you girls and your babies doing?


----------



## chistiana

Hey pitakat! Yyyaaayy time flyes!! I cant believe my natalia is 6.5 months already either! We re doing great! After the first 3 months of colic she s now a completely different baby! She s so nice and always smiling and cooing, bfs very well and we ve started fruit which she really likes! So all in all great! And i can proudly say she s a chunky little miss, born 2kg and 46cm and now is at 7500g and 72cm!!
How are your lo?


----------



## PitaKat

Oh Chistiana, that's so great! So good to hear that she's growing so well and is such a nice, mild-mannered baby!

Colin is going though a phase where he cries a lot. He wants to be held and carried around constantly. I think he wants to be mobile but isn't crawling yet, and its frustrating for him. Hopefully this phase won't last too much longer! Other than that, we're doing well. He's growing and learning and I'm enjoying being a mom :D 

Hard to believe how far they've come in such a short time, isn't it?


----------



## chistiana

Yes, only 6 months ago they were still in our bellies and now they re all grown up and rebelling!! Glad to hear you re enjoying motherhood hun and dont worry, they keep going through phases these cheeky los but i think the worst is over after 6-7 months old when as you very well said they become more mobile! Colin looks an absolute sweetheart in your avatar!


----------



## PitaKat

chistiana said:


> Yes, only 6 months ago they were still in our bellies and now they re all grown up and rebelling!! Glad to hear you re enjoying motherhood hun and dont worry, they keep going through phases these cheeky los but i think the worst is over after 6-7 months old when as you very well said they become more mobile! Colin looks an absolute sweetheart in your avatar!

lol yeah even through a cranky phase, I'm enjoying him a ton :D He seems to be getting closer to being able to crawl, he's able to roll from his tummy to his back, though not the other way. This last week, he's been able to stay sitting up if I prop him up into a sitting position. So getting closer to being mobile! :thumbup: 

I love the picture of your kiddos, they are too cute! How has your son adjusted to being a big brother?


----------



## chistiana

Well he really surprised us when she came because he was really loving and caring and wasnt gealous, or didnt show it, at all. Recently he seems a little more gealous. He doesnt do anything to nat but is constantly asking to be held and if i divert my attention to nat he ll do all sort of crazy things to get my attention. But i think its normal so i m happy he is still very loving towards her! 
Nat is also sitting when propped but arent they funny when they just simply fall to the side?? Do you have any teeth yet? Nat drools soooo much but still nothing


----------



## PitaKat

Aww, sweet big brother :) It cracks me up when he falls to the side, like "Oh this head is just too big and heavy to balance anymore" :haha: We've had a lot of teething signs, drooling, crankiness, chewing on everything, but alas, no teeth yet :wacko: How is nursing going?


----------



## chistiana

It s going really well despite me going crazy over supply issues! She s only taking fruit in the morning and nurses the rest of the time. But if i m honest i dont think it s enough for her anymore because she s a hopeless case at time, i think she s nursing aaaaallll night long! How about you? Is colin still nursing? Is he on any solids? And how s night time for you?


----------



## chistiana

Btw i see you trying to lose your baby weight...any good tricks? I started this pg at 60kg gave birth at 69 and i m still 64,4. I cant get any lower than that and it s really depressing me...i want to fit in my old clothes.


----------



## PitaKat

Oh yeah, we're still breastfeeding, going strong! We haven't started any solids yet. I'm still happy with exclusively breastfeeding at this point. That being said, I do give him tastes of my food, whatever's soft enough that he doesn't have to chew. The faces they make are too funny, aren't they? :haha: 
He sleeps at night, which is nice, but is still waking up 3 or 4 times to nurse. He eats then goes back to sleep so that's nice, but I was hoping that by this time we'd be down to waking up only once or twice a night. Guess I had too high of hopes! 
I haven't been doing anything special to lose weight, just breastfeeding. I was walking/jogging a couple miles 3 times a week, but that only lasted a couple months. I'm not toned anymore like I was before pregnancy. I think some of the weight I've lost was only due to losing muscle.


----------



## chistiana

I d even take that (losing muscle weight) if i could only lose it!!! Nat just nurses asleep but it seems to be constant!!(she s in bed with me!) i think you had too high hopes, my son still wakes up at night (not for a feed but just wakes up, calls for one of us, sees we re there and goes back to sleep)!!! Anyway, i ll post some pics later on when i m on the computer, would love to see colin too if you dont mind!


----------



## PitaKat

LOL sounds like it may be a long while yet before I'm being woken up at night only once or twice then. Ah well, joys of motherhood, right? :haha: Here are a couple pictures of Colin, nothing really recent, but within the past couple months:
https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/554268_4331586923241_1765585180_n-1.jpg
https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/11-23-2012055-1.jpg
https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee338/angelkissed_Redhead/11-23-2012031-1.jpg

Looking forward to seeing pics of your kiddos!


----------



## chistiana

OMG he is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! i love his eyes!!!!!God Bless he 's beautiful!!!!
Here are a few of nic and nat! (sorry for poor quality but they re never both still!!)
 



Attached Files:







c3.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3









c1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PitaKat

Awww, your kids are both so beautiful! Your boy is gonna be quite the ladies man :haha: Look at Nat's eyelashes, could they be any longer? So pretty! :kiss:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks hun! So all the other ladies have disappeared huhh?


----------



## PitaKat

It seems so. I assume they must be busy with their 6 month olds :flower:


----------



## chistiana

Hehe they must be! Well dont disappear yourself, i d like to see how our bnb baby friends grow! Ow aand btw.. We ve got our first tooth! Only 19 to go! (it is 20 in total when they re babies rights?)


----------



## PitaKat

lol I'm sure I won't disappear, there's a lot I don't know about being a parent and this is where I come first when I have a question :flower: Yay for the first tooth! Way to go Nat! I actually don't know how many teeth they're supposed to get, that seems like something I'd come on BnB to find out :haha:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'm glad to hear that you ladies and your little ones are doing great!!! Baby Jason is growing like a weed!! We have no teeth here just baby drool. We have started a couple of solids just a oatmeal and carrots. Next week we may try some bananas or applesauce. I only give him his food in the evening and its only very tiny bit of one thing. The rest of the time he is breastfeed. Here is some pics of Baby Jason:

Baby Jason sitting on Santa's lap!!
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our%20rainbow%20baby/2012-12-08124231_zps356478b8-1_zpse97a39d8.jpg

Our serious little reindeer!!
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our%20rainbow%20baby/024_zpsdf905fd9-1_zps083e006b.jpg

Baby Jason as Baby Jesus!! (at our Candle Light Service at Church)
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our%20rainbow%20baby/064_zps75af41f6-1_zps25c63df2.jpg


----------



## chistiana

ttc- it s so great to hear from you! And Baby Jason is absolutely gorgeous! He is so so sweet in his little santa suit, bless him!


----------



## PitaKat

TTC! It's so good to see you! Your little man is so handsome, and I love love love that baby santa outfit! What a wonderful picture of him and Santa <3 And how lucky is he that he got to play the starring role at the church service?!? :D


----------



## chistiana

Belated merry XMas to everyone girls, hope you ve had a great one and an even greater new year to come!


----------



## PitaKat

Ours was good, it was fun to watch Colin try to eat the wrapping paper off of his presents :haha: Did your kiddos get some fun presents, chistiana? Is Nic to the age yet where he really "gets" Christmas?


----------



## chistiana

Haha nat was also very excited with the wrapping...if i had knowni would have just bought her that! Nik got so much into the whole santa clause story that he couldnt sleep and he kept hearing footsteps! It was generally a great x mas especially since last year i was on strict bed rest!


----------

